# MKG Cosmos II case mod



## bob808

Hello guys and gals-

It's been too long but I'm back with an upcoming build for my friends brother Lane. We are going to be getting wet in the new Cosmos II case from Coolermaster. The case is schedueled to be delivered tomorrow, and I am hoping it arrives in pristine condition. I'm a bit worried after reading about all the damaged cases arriving on peoples doorsteps from the Cosmos 2 owners thread.

I'm sure that most of you all know what the Cosmos II case looks like so I'll just post one stock photo-










I've been wanting to do a hemi orange/black computer ever sinve I completed the MKG-RC1 (http://www.overclock.net/t/888554/madkat-games-rc1-gt5-machine/140_20#post_12113186) so I spend a bit of time with my trusty photo editing software (MS Paint lol) and came up with a few ideas-










I've got some good ideas floating around, but nothing is set in stone. I haven't even seen this case in person yet. I can't wait to get my hands on this bad-boy and see what I can see.
I've sent the off in an email and am waiting to see if they appeal to Lane. Which do YOU like? Feel free to suggest ideas also. I am always willing to take suggestions and learn something new!

Those fans would go nicely with the color scheme







If anyone needs measurements or dimmentions from the case, I will be happy to help (when the case arrives).


----------



## bg92

Personally I would go for either the first or the last idea. Other ideas seem to have too much going on in my opinion or just too much orange.


----------



## morgofborg

Aww yeah, this case is sweet. I vote this one:



I think it has a Half Life thing going on... What's inside the Orange Box? lol.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

orange and black, it just rocks


----------



## txtrkandy

This is gonna be sick!!

choices.jpg 137k .jpg file


Theses are my choices


----------



## GoodInk

I love this case, subbed


----------



## lanemiller

I'm totally stoked to get this started, I agree with morg up there







. Didn't even think of Half Life with that orange. Part of me, however, wants to go white/red with the liquid fusion reservoir from FQPC, and do an Umbrella Corp style PC. Something closely colored to the White Silence by MDPC. I'm so indecisive right now


----------



## bob808

We can do whatever you want Lane, and welcome to OCN








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanemiller*
> 
> I have two of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6gv2


I think you just want it to match your headphones lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanemiller*
> 
> I'm totally stoked to get this started, I agree with morg up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Didn't even think of Half Life with that orange. Part of me, however, wants to go white/red with the liquid fusion reservoir from FQPC, and do an Umbrella Corp style PC. Something closely colored to the White Silence by MDPC. I'm so indecisive right now


I think if you really want to stand out you should stay away from white, its getting over played right now in my opinion. I like the orange and black, but a red, silver, and black could be cool. What MB are you going with? I would work the colors around that.

BTW I like this one.


----------



## morgofborg

Agreed. White is what is really popular right now. Red/white or red/silver would look pretty sweet.

That shade of orange is really unique, though. The choice is yours


----------



## bob808

Thanks for the replies guys! Everyone likes #7- it happens to be my favorite also, Im thinking like that but with the chevrons being black mesh, I just didnt want to bother changing them on paint- it takes forever to do anything on that program lol.

I think we'll have plenty of time to decide on color scheme while I ponder on ways to make this delicious case even tastier

modding the side panel for the window is going to be... interesting. I haven't seen one done yet- I would love to be firsty!


----------



## jivenjune

Please tell me that you're gonna get the Gigabyte X79 UD7. I'd love to see a completely orange/black theme with that motherboard. This is gonna be an awesome build, best of luck!

Edit: Also really like it with the black mesh and orange trim from the design pics.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jivenjune*
> 
> Please tell me that you're gonna get the Gigabyte X79 UD7. I'd love to see a completely orange/black theme with that motherboard. This is gonna be an awesome build, best of luck!
> Edit: Also really like it with the black mesh and orange trim from the design pics.


with these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144488


----------



## bob808

Here are pictures for those who don't like to follow links *wink*

















But no- He's going to be using his current board - which has red highlights. That's the plan anyway.
(i"m purposefully leaving specs absent for the time being)
But no one said the inside of the case has to be the same colors as the outside. How many blue houses are blue on the inside? lol


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> We can do whatever you want Lane, and welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just want it to match your headphones lol


I will be destroying those cans of yours llane


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> modding the side panel for the window is going to be... interesting. I haven't seen one done yet- I would love to be firsty!


That is one of the things I'm wanting to see how you tackle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> But no one said the inside of the case has to be the same colors as the outside. How many blue houses are blue on the inside? lol


Very well said, but I think case colors fall more in line with cars.


----------



## lollingtonbear

This is a tough choice, they all look good, but I think these are best



That motherboard also has a very nice design.

Best of luck, I'm confident this will out well.

Just to add, feser tfc orange tubing would really match the exterior color


----------



## The Muffin Man

I agree with the last one, its not over the top or anything but looks well planned and elegant. Just my 2c


----------



## lanemiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Very well said, but I think case colors fall more in line with cars.


I would usually agree with you, but I would say that the Cosmos II is more of a house in comparison to most other cases, I'll post pics of it next to my DF-85 tonight








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgofborg*
> 
> Agreed. White is what is really popular right now. Red/white or red/silver would look pretty sweet.
> That shade of orange is really unique, though. The choice is yours


I REALLLLLLLLY like the Half Life, maybe I can use it to connive Gabe into releasing juicy details on the next installment of the series







, but on the other hand, I'm a zombie fanatic, that's why I like the Umbrella Corp idea, with the cool t-virus and vaccine reservoirs. I may do a cheaper, more for fun build to do the Umbrella, maybe with a Lian Li case, since they're more modern looking than the Cosmos


----------



## rockcoeur

Sub'd! This is gonna be nice


----------



## bob808

Good news! The case has arrived in pristine condition









The only thing that is not 100% is that the front sliding door stops sliding down on its own after the 3x5.25 bays. if I put a bit of outward pressure on the right side of the track, it continues down. I'm guessing that the frame of the pc got ever so slightly tweaked during manufacturing or transport. Even if I cant get is sliding down as it should, it's not a deal breaker, as it will probably remained closed 98% of the time anyway.

Lane has also dropped off a new AX-850 power supply which will be powering this beast. We'll be making custom length cables that will be sleeved, after we decide on final color scheme for the inside.

I'm going to be taking a good look and brainstorming tomorrow- and will throw up some pictures for you all.


----------



## GoodInk

PICS!!!

One question are you build this for lane or are you two building it for you?


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> PICS!!!
> One question are you build this for lane or are you two building it for you?


This rig is for Lane. I'll get some picts up tomorrow. It's friday and one of my friends birthdays, so I'm out of here for some beer


----------



## GoodInk

No partying for you until the build is complete


----------



## bob808

Heh! Beer and modding go together like penut butter and jelly.

So Lane brought over the case last night, and we set it up on my kitchen table so I can gett a better look at her- Shes a big-boned girl but very sexy..
Thats a lot of wires hanging out in there for the case being empty-










As you can see, the first thing I did was take the door off. I'll be looking at the inside compartment alot to think about what I want to do, color scheme and modding wise. We are going to watercool this monster, and honestly, this case is too mammoth if you just want an air cooled pc. All this room will be nice to work with for watercooling though!

Heres a picture of the side door, removed from the case-










There's alot more plastic on this case than I would have guessed. Here's a picture of the backside of the left-side door.










As I plan on placing a window on this door, I need to see whats going on so I can think over my options. After removing 3 screws, I take off the dust filters.










Next, I take off the black chromed hinge and lock strip.










Here you can where the aluminum skin has tabs that are bent over, holding it to the plastic frame, 3 on the hinge side.










Four tabs under the locking strip.










Alont the top and bottom edges of the door, I can see four more tabs on each side, covered up by these bits of plastic.










These can (and will) be removed to gain access to the bent over alum tabs-



















Cafefully, I bend the tabs up using a flat screwdriver-



















The aluminum skin is glued to the plastic in addition to the locking tabs, so some special tools are rounded up-










This part I was as careful as possible, I dont want to damage the very thin alum skin on this $350 case. I work my way around the door, pushing the spatulas in as far as they will go. From the little sticky white boogers that are appearing when i pull the spatulas out, I am assuming that its some kind of double sided tape acting as tha adheasive.










Whew. I got the skin off without any damage. We're going to have to source some of this type of double sided tape. Its very sticky, and very, very thin. I am pretty sure I know where I can find some, if not I will be contacting CoolerMaster, and beg them for some. Worse case, We can use some other type of adheasive, but from taking this door apart, the tape used is very effective.



















The aluminum is very thin. Less than 1/16th of an inch. At least it will be easy to cut








I put my youngest daughter to work removing the sticky double-sided tape mess from the door. She loves getting her picture taken lol.
Modding- fun for the whole family!
I'll probably use goof-off on the tape on the aluminum, but I dont want to damage the plastic, so manual removal then a wipe down with isopropyl alcohol to remove any trace residue.


----------



## GoodInk

Good job getting it off with out messing it up, bet you were crapping every time you peeled it away.


----------



## bob808

Not exactly crapping but it was pretty scary








Well I got the plastic frame all cleaned up with some alcohol.










I couldn'y find the goofoff so I had to settle for some citrus cleaner. I soaked it and let it sit for a while.










All cleaned up!










I temporarily attach it to the door and draw out a couple window lines. One of them has 1.5" reveal from the top edge of the door...










and I drew a another top line, this one square off the left side line.










Not sure which one looks better..
What do you guys think?
The bottom line also isn't square, I went with an even reveal off of the line fron the top air vent.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Are you planning to repaint this?


----------



## bob808

Yes. theres going to have to be some metal work done on this, as the window cutout does not entirely consume the upper air vents that exist in the door currently. I'm also going to fill in the four detail lines on the right side of the window.


----------



## bob808

It can only go forward from here!
I talked to Lane and we decided that it would be better to go square off the sides, so the window will not look out of whack compared to the components inside (like the top edge of the mainboard).

So I took the aluminum panel down to the dungeon and unleashed the dremel on it and here's what it looks like now-










Then I used a sharpie to trace out the cutout onto the plastic door frame. then I drew another like about 1/2" bigger on the outside of the traced line. I used a jigsaw with a metal blade to cut the abs plastic. Here's what it looks like-










Now I'm going to cut the intake filter part and do a bit of sanding to straiten things up a bit. After that comes the fun part of filling in the holes in the door that need filled. Going to quite a bit of work. We'll see how much gets done tomorrow


----------



## Ragsters

Cooler Master is releasing a windowed side door for the Cosmos II next week!

Just kidding









Nice work! I'm glad somebody finally has the balls to do this.


----------



## protzman

omg wowowow







i am looking forward to buying this and making a beautiful computer in it as it appears you are doing.
i have been flowing the cosmos 2 thread (club) since it came out, and honestly everyone on has done nothing impressive, but the start of this is amazing!
I saw the pix for the case makeups you created and instantly was thinking that gigabyte motherboard, and yep you got it!
i really wish i could be making something like this right now too but obviously you have the funds, kinda hard for us poor young folk to make such nice stuff Xb

glhf man, subb'd till the end!


----------



## Ghooble

Is the top of your window cut unlevel?


----------



## iCrap

subbed for more


----------



## bob808

Worked on the plastic shell of the door, made some progress but still a ways to go. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## bob808

Its slow going but I'm making definate progress! Here are some pictures to show what I have been doing-

I filled in the air vent that I am canceling out with some lightweight body filler (bondo)









I cut and super glued pieces of plastic to provide a stop-gap for the filler-









After preliminary filling and sanding/blading on two sides-









I'm going to fill in the handle sections on the door since the cutout lands in the middle of them, this picture shows me cutting plastic to fill a majority of the space, so it's not all bondo-









A piece cut (from the window cut out) and glued in the handle space. Taped off in preparation for filler.


















The remainder of plastic pieces cut and glued into place-









Ready for more filler. I just twisted up some tape to fill in the small voids in the bigger handle section to bondo over-









Then I scraped and sanded until midnight last night while watching tv. It still needs to be filled another time or two to remove any imprefections, then sanded smooth with fine sandpaper before it is ready for paint.

I've got some other things to do tonight, so I may not get to working on this, but more updates to come!


----------



## GoodInk

The body work is looking good


----------



## eskamobob1

i vote for one from the left in the middle row







... and defiinately sub'd


----------



## animal0307

These are my votes. If you pick the one with the black front remove that chrome CM badge on the front. It looks so out of place.


----------



## Jermasaurus

EPIC!
Love the orange and black color scheme... and Subbed!!


----------



## txtrkandy

I anticipate what is to come here, I love what I see, amazing work... I wish I was this gutsy to take apart a $350 case such as the Cosmos II


----------



## animal0307

Check this out. If you haven't bought your fans yet you may want to soon.

Dealio


----------



## bob808

Yeah thanks! I saw that also today. I think we'll need at least one for the rear exhaust- $4 off and free shipping. to bad they're the 140mm or Lane could save a fistful of dollars. +rep to you animal.

I'm going to update here in a little bit, I have to uplaod the pics-


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## bob808

So I bought some filler, primer, and satin black paint on my way home from work today-










Before I started masking off part of the door panel, I realised I needed to get rid of the lip of this air vent since it's going away, so I use a flat razor to scrape it down-










The abs plastic works pretty easily and soon I have it scraped flush-










Covering up some of the door that doesn't need the filler coat -










After that, I take it down to the basement and give it a good coat of filler-primer. While it dries, I figure I can start working on the aluminum skin of the door. I was thinking about cutting pieces of aluminum (out of the scrap) to fill in the vent hole that I am getting rid of, but then I would have to hire a welder and it seems like to much trouble, so I figure I can fill it myself.

I start by cutting a piece of fiberglass cloth that I had left over from a Celty anime helmet project that I made for my daughter ( http://www.overclock.net/t/858096/anime-manga-durarara-celty-helmet-project/0_20 ) -










Then I taped it tight over the area that I want filled-










Then I mixed up some runny knife grade epoxy- I should've scuffed up the aluminum, but I didn't think of it- damn paint fumes lol










Then I forced it into the fiberglass using the putty knife. after that I placed some paper over the epoxied fiberglass, and placed some books on top to wiegh it down and keep things thin.










so while the epoxy was drying, i went and grabbed the other part of the door from out of the paint booth (my basement heh). I grabbed a bowl of water and some 400 grit wet-dry paper and went to town. Here's what it looks like now, after the filler coat was sanded smooth.










Now that has to dry, but the epoxy has cured, so I apply some body filler to the face of the door skin.










and that's where the door stands as of now. Over three days later (mod-time) and the door is not even ready for paint hahaha.
Ah well, sometimes you just can't rush things. thats probably it for tonight, The wet-sanded door has to dry thouroughly, I might start sanding the door down, but pics wont come until later.

Thanks for looking and all your comments!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Yeah thanks! I saw that also today. I think we'll need at least one for the rear exhaust- $4 off and free shipping. to bad they're the 140mm or Lane could save a fistful of dollars. +rep to you animal.
> I'm going to update here in a little bit, I have to uplaod the pics-


Bummer. Didn't realize they where 140's. Wonder if you could get a hold of sales rep at Newegg and sweet talk them into get the deal for a "bulk" order of the 120's?


----------



## txtrkandy

Very nice!


----------



## Jermasaurus

Looks fantastic so far!
Keep up the good work, I'm looking forward to more!


----------



## bob808

Thanks guys!
I was hella tired last night when I got home from work. I didn't get anything done except for a little bit of sanding, but I did manage to take a few pictures before I passed out.

Wet sanding the filled aluminum-









Taping off the filtered vent slots in preparation for paint-









Aluminum skin ready for filler-primer









Backside of aluminum-









I put the two pieces together for sanding, here's what it looks like now.


















The plastic door frame is ready for paint. I am going to use the spray filler on the skin at least one more time and block sand it some more. Then the skin will be primered with white in preparation for the orange color.

More to come!


----------



## GoodInk

I thonk CM now has a model for a window for it


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Lookin good... should have had a window to begin with... so you are doing a great thing:thumb:


----------



## protzman

looks like it should just be like that! Great skillz


----------



## bob808

Thanks guys!

When I was looking at this case before I thought it would be cool if it didn't have the upper set of vents, so there could be a window. In my opinion, this case is geared more toward watercooling and therefor the optional door fans are not needed.

Well after a week of filling and sanding and more filling and sanding and painting, I'm almost there! Ther plastic frame if pretty much done, i"m just waiting for the satin black paint to cure before a light sanding and final coat. I've got the aluminum skin ready for primer also, so I heat up the can of white primer in a warm water bath. I find that the painting goes on more smoothly/evenly with warm paint compared to cold paint.










Primer is applied. I used white primer instead of the black so that the orange color coat will not be darkened by the undercoat.










I let the primer cure for about an hour, then sanded it with 1000 grit wet/dry paper. After that I wiped it with a slightly damp micro fiber cloth to remove all the dust. Here's what the hemi-orange Duplicolor engine enamel looks like after two coats. Sexy


















While that was drying, I completely dismantled the case as far as I could without drilling out any rivets. Don't worry, that's still coming!










Then I grabbed a few parts that will also be orange and gave them a good sanding with 400 grit sandpaper for good adhesion of the primer. Then I taped off some sections that will remain black, and sprayed them with the white primer.










Thanks for looking and your comments!
More to come-


----------



## animal0307

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bob808* 


> Here's what the hemi-orange Duplicolor engine enamel looks like after two coats. Sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come-


Looks a bit dark but that may be lack of lighting. But sexy non the less.


----------



## bob808

Here's what it looks next to some black-










planned cutouts for the top and front panels- these should be easy to cut as I will just be able to use my jig-saw.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*


So smooth, it looks like it came that way. I feel PC case are a lot like cars. You can mod to look crazy, and you can mod to make it look like it came that way. I know with my cars I never want someone to say, damn nice wheels, I want them to say, damn nice car. I feel modding to make it look stock is the way to go, but it is not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Here's what it looks next to some black-










Too sexy...
Can't wait to see it fully painted!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too sexy...
> Can't wait to see it fully painted!


Thanks J








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> So smooth, it looks like it came that way. I feel PC case are a lot like cars. You can mod to look crazy, and you can mod to make it look like it came that way. I know with my cars I never want someone to say, damn nice wheels, I want them to say, damn nice car. I feel modding to make it look stock is the way to go, but it is not an easy thing to do.


I agree. Maybe not completely stock looking, but I like mods to look professionally done like they could have been done at the factory. I mean not everything such as 'bling' mods, but for the most part I completely agree.

Thank you for taking the time to post your replies. It makes the extra time needed to make a build log worth it when I know that some people are interested and following the progression of the project.

I got the cutouts done in the top and front panel, and hand sanded them while watching a couple of movies. They're looking nice!
I'll try and get some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## GoodInk

I know the feeling, I'm not getting much love in my log. It helps when you have a case people like, Lian Li's just don't have the following they used to have.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Here's what it looks next to some black-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> planned cutouts for the top and front panels- these should be easy to cut as I will just be able to use my jig-saw.


That seems pretty red/orange


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I know the feeling, I'm not getting much love in my log. It helps when you have a case people like, Lian Li's just don't have the following they used to have.


Just checked out your log- You can do alot of cool stuff with that case! it's a monster









Well i had i boatload of errands I had to do today after work so I didn't get home until after 7:00. Then I had to cook dinner for the family. Yum! spaghetti and meatballs. So no modding as of yet for today.

I did pick up some needed items though. There is a metal shop right next to the shop where I work. I went over there today and asked the owner if he had any metal mesh. He asked how big and if it was for a personal project. I said about a square foot and yes.Then I followed him into his shop and he pulled out a 22"x36" piece of beautiful perfect size stainless mesh. I asked him how much, and he said that he couldn't remember how much he paid per sq ft, but that it was very expensive. Then he gave it to me and I told him I would buy him some beer! great deal









Heres what it looks like with the CM front filter mesh over the top of it- it looks almost perfect, except the CM mesh is actually little hexagons whereas the mesh I got is round, and the stainless mesh has slighly bigger holes.










After work, one of my errands was to aquire some acrylic, so instead of going to home desparate, I went to a local plastic fabrication shop ( Kel-Tech plastics ) and found some color samples. I picked out a couple and took em to the front counter and asked an employee how much it would cost for a couple of small pieces. He said that one of the colors that I picked out would be hard, because he didnt have any in stock and he would have to order a whole sheet. Then he pointed me over to their scrap rack where they sill misc acrylic (and other materials) up to 2" thick! Anything under 1" thick is sold by wieght at $2.50 a pound( 1" thick and over for $5 per lb)

I got 2 smoked grey panels and a 10x14 or so sheet of some orange. The orange was not my first choice of orange, but the other was oos. Regardless, it may work nicely, but its very transparent. some sanding may be in order- I'll have to test a piece. the orange and thinner of the 2 grey pieces are 7/64" thick (or just under a 1/4" for those of you that don't care to be so exact) and I got a 3/8 thick piece of smoked grey also. It weighed 6 lbs and it cost $16.40 after tax. not bad!

Heres a pic


----------



## animal0307

Nice finds. Keep the work coming.


----------



## bob808

Heh- totally forgot to post progress pictures from last night. I got the cutouts for both sliding doors done- here the pics




























The new mesh is going to look sweet and sassy behind those cutouts








I don't think I will get any modding done tonight, just a bit of sanding on these cutouts and on the plastic door frame that still needs one more coat.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## animal0307

Ya it should. Are those covers aluminum or plastic?


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Are those covers aluminum or plastic?


thin aluminum over abs plastic


----------



## animal0307

Ah that explains the shiny edge. I was thinking they would be crazy overkill if they were solid aluminum.


----------



## bob808

I wish haha overkill or not


----------



## Shogon

Wow it looks amazing! It's almost like your convincing me to paint the fan grills on the top/front red.

Keep up the nice job, can't wait to see it finished and done!


----------



## WizrdSleevz

looking awesome Bob! I want more!!


----------



## GoodInk

Great work, and you are one lucky guy to walk on to 2 great deals like that. I'm thinking you should go into the plastic's business


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Great work, and you are one lucky guy to walk on to 2 great deals like that. I'm thinking you should go into the plastic's business


Yeah, I was happy- especially with the stainless mesh!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking awesome Bob! I want more!!


How have you been WizrdSleevs? I see that you got some H2o in your case








You should provide me with a link so I can check it out-

I can't wait to get home and do some modding!


----------



## lanemiller

Yay for progress!


----------



## eskamobob1

looks great so far







cant wait to see more









on a aside note... a accidentaly bumped your celty helmet threat cause i didnt realize how old it was







... and u got me watching durarara now too... i hope its good


----------



## Jermasaurus

Continuing to impress...








Now MOAR updates!


----------



## bob808

I've made a bit of progress over the last two days.

I cut the mesh for the top and front. I also cut the plexi for the window.

Most of my time has been spent scraping down the plastic on the top slider to allow for the mesh.

Then it took a while to sand everything down with 400 grit sandpaper, and to mask it off, getting thimgs ready for primer and paint.

I'll post a proper update tomorrow with pictures


----------



## R4MP4G3

In that last option that everyone is picking, the tabs on the side would look cool if they were orange instead of black.


----------



## turbogeek

very nice work sir
this is going to be killer when it's done.

also, you got brass nuts to cut up that brand new case lol.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I've made a bit of progress over the last two days.
> I cut the mesh for the top and front. I also cut the plexi for the window.
> Most of my time has been spent scraping down the plastic on the top slider to allow for the mesh.
> Then it took a while to sand everything down with 400 grit sandpaper, and to mask it off, getting thimgs ready for primer and paint.
> I'll post a proper update tomorrow with pictures


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## bob808

Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen


Haha! OK-

Well i need to put mesh on this panel, but the support frame stuff is in the way-










I take off that stuff with a good 'ol flat razor blade. The abs plastic is pretty nice to work with.










After cutting off the majority of the stuff, I scrape it flat. I just stand the blade up perpindicular to the area, and scrape back and forth-










After a little bit of elbow-grease, Here's what it looks like- ready to accept some steel mesh


















Drawing some lines for window acrylic, and mesh pieces.










My helper Lil'Hammer being clamp boy, holding the window for me.










After I got the mesh cut out, I spent more time bending the pieces to fit the concave panels than I did laying down the lines and cutting them out.










The top panel sliding piece does not have much clearence, so I have to scrape down the plastic a good 1/16 of an inch to accept the mesh without rubbing on the plastic that it rides above. This was tedious work and took a long time with quite a few razor-blades. it also made quite a mess with the plastic fuzz shavings everywhere- I'll take another picture or this finished if I remember.










Top bezel, front slider, and mesh pieces ready for primer-










Here's where I ran into a slight dilemma. On the top slider piece, there is a nice 'Cosmos' logo that is raised above the surrounding surface.
I didn't think I would be able to tape it off for painting. I first though they were metal stickers that I could pull off and replace after painting. They're not stickers. It's actually part of the surrounding aluminum skin, that has been stamped/embossed to stand proud of the rest of the skin. I ended up sanding the logo down and removing it, not that I didn't think it was pretty, but I didnt think it would turn out good after painting. Knowing what I know now, I could've painted right over it and then just scraped off the paint later but no biggie,


















I will fill this with bondo and make it smooth. Later I can place one of my own logos in place of the cosmos badge.










Primer warmed up, and pieces wiped clean with a damp microfiber cloth-










after a couple coats of primer-










Some mud and some mod-juice-










Here's the top slider after some sanding. I need to top-coat it at least one more time. It will give me something to do while I wait for paint to dry, which in my opinion, is the worse part of modding haha










I just sprayed the mesh black right before I uploaded these pictures (stupid image shack is going to delete all 1700 pictures that I have uploaded on March 1st unless I start paying.. all my build logs are going to be sans pictures *cry ) so they should be dry now right? Then I am going to paint the plastic pieces that I have ready Hemi-orange.

Thanks for looking and leaving your comments!


----------



## animal0307

Ok I guess it happend. I stand corrected. Looking good.


----------



## protzman

nothing like computers and a nice cold beer.


----------



## GoodInk

Wow, that looks like a lot of work and some very sore fingers! Looks great, I hope you feel proud of what you have done so far


----------



## intermission

Killer build, I love the attention to detail when it comes to the painting and modding.


----------



## Blizlake

Very cool job man, scraping the plastic must have been a handful


----------



## Jermasaurus

Fantastic updates as usual!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## bob808

Thank you for all the kind comments!

Its the weekend so I should be able to get some work done. I top-coated the top slider piece with more body filler last night and let it cure. I made a sanding block by cutting 4 pieces of cardboard (thanks newegg lol) and taping them together. I didn't feel like paying $5 for a dense foam block. I'll start sanding down the bondo with some 120 grit paper.










I tape the sandpaper to the sanding block after pulling it tight. This should give me a nice even finish I hope.










After sanding with the 120 grit sandpaper, I wipe the piece clean and use some spotfiller/primer for one last filler coat.










Spot filler cured-










Then I sand again with 400 grit to prep for primer.










White primer applied-










I noticed a couple defects in the door when I wet-sanded the paint...



















...so I took it down and sprayed it again with some more primer.

More to come! Thanks for looking!


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Absolutely fantastic.... I how you're doing extensive body work on a case with this much plastic in it. Most modders HATE the stuff. Kudos.

subd btw


----------



## itzhoovEr

You do some pretty amazing work


----------



## navynuke499

thats awesome. i added a window to my cosmos and from the looks of it, i wont be doing it to the new cosmos 2. little too involved for me. great job, love the color choice too.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> Absolutely fantastic.... I how you're doing extensive body work on a case with this much plastic in it. Most modders HATE the stuff. Kudos.
> subd btw


I dont really like the plastic, but sometimes you have to deal with what you're dealt. I would prefer solid aluminum, but it would be alot heaver and I would have used alot more dremel blades haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> You do some pretty amazing work


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> thats awesome. i added a window to my cosmos and from the looks of it, i wont be doing it to the new cosmos 2. little too involved for me. great job, love the color choice too.


Thanks! there 'aint nothin to it but to do it!

Taking a little bit of a break for lunch and was watching Meytal Cohen vids. She's got to be the best female drummer in the world!
Check her out if you've never seen her. She's pretty easy on the eyes too









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K84ymNFuu6U&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL95B2219FC9AA8D7C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7IvZyRl4Tg

I have to figure how to attach the mesh. I'm thinking silicone caulk. What would you guys use?




























I have got the top slider painted-




























[/IMG]http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/2062/img0255cw.jpg[/IMG]

I also polished the edges of the side door window, even though you wont see the edges when its installed








I used 220, 400, 800, and 1500 grit sandpaaper then rubbed it hard with some Brasso on a rag. Its nice and smooth-










What would you guys use to attach the mesh to the plastic?

I also painted the plastic part of the door black again. It's looking good now.
Thanks for looking and your comments and suggestions are welcomed and apprieciated-

More to come!


----------



## bob808

oops double post


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> I have to figure how to attach the mesh. I'm thinking silicone caulk. What would you guys use?


I'm guessing you need something that will let it lay flat on the back of the cover, I would go with an epoxy.


----------



## animal0307

I'd also go with some kind of adhesive. Not sure caulk will be strong enough. DAP Contact Cement is the ****. Make sure you grab the red can. A little goes a looong way. Apply it to both pieces, let it "dry" until it doesn't look wet Also use it in a well ventilated aera, it will have your tripping. I just hope you don't ever plan to remove anything if you go with this stuff cause it is serious strong, and stick it together right the first try. Might not be a bad idea to try some test pieces before you do the real thing.


----------



## bob808

Thanks for the suggestions guys- I'll do some tests and look into it.

I drilled some holes for attaching the window. I had to be careful as clearances are pretty tight, so I put some tape on the painted side of the door, and drew some lines and points. Next, I put the door together and inserted the acrilic window and taped it to the aluminum skin to prevent it from moving. Then I grabbed my trusty Makita cordless drill and drilled 12 holes for bolts (3 for each side).

Clearance is tight for the nuts, but it fits-










When I removed the tape, this setback happened. I guess I should've used blue tape instead of the green, but I didn't have any...










Not that big of a deal, I'll just sand it smooth and paint it again, but the paint should've stuck better than that. I used the same brand primer and paint, and cleaned the sanding dust off good.. maybe the 1000 grit sandpaper i used to smooth the primer didn't leave enough for the paint to grab onto.. who knows?


----------



## Crazycar

That is nice paint work! That looks amazing!


----------



## turbogeek

butter


----------



## jivenjune

This seriously looks amazing. I love your attention to detail. Top notch work!


----------



## eskamobob1

This looks amazing, but I'm slightly annoyed







... I made a bet with one of
my friends that I will never think that case looks good :sad:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> This looks amazing, but I'm slightly annoyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I made a bet with one of
> my friends that I will never think that case looks good :sad:


Bad bet


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Bad bet


But it was so ugly to begin with







... How does this happen? The inside looks good, but the outside makes me shudder


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

I need to venture out more, sick build champ . It's orange and black and it's custom, it ticks all my boxes.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

O and, lay off wet and drying before you have your primer on. You need to create a surface that primer can adhere to, general rule of thumb is use 400 grit then prime it. After you've primed then you can start wet sanding and when your wet sanding use a hose a constant flow of water and use the 3 fingers close to your thumb and place wet and dry on the joint/after knuckle closest to your fingers. Tiny tiny circles with constant water.

Its hard to explain words. 400grit before primer, 400grit with primer, 800grit after top coat.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

After top coat, once paint has hardened you use 1200 - 1500 -2000 grit and use cutting compounds. To produce a ultimate finish. Even cutting compounds have grades I use a fine and then a ultra fine. With a variable speed 5 1/4 grinder, then to finish it off I use a fine foam pad with ultra ultra fine cut.


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Sil3nt.... expect a pm when I'm ready to paint my case


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

II'll be painting in my thread shortly, I've got a few car panels to paint as well . 2pac painting is something I've covered extensively. It's hard because it fast, the paint is so fine and flows fast so forget pausing and hesitating. If you have good hand pieces you can control the flow accurately, Spraying is an art all of it's own, but for me it's the most rewarding process. Painting itself is 10% work and 90% prep, your paint is only as good as your prep.

With 2 pacs, yes it's expensive at about 100$ a liter AU, but 4 liters paints a car so 500ml should paint a case. Check out paint with pearls, http://www.paintwithpearl.com . Sorry don't mean to jump on your thread but I would rather point you in the right direction and teach you in a few sentences what has taking me years of experience to learn.

2pac requires a hardener and a thinner. Generally mixed 4:1 ratio with 10% thinners. There are additives that can make the paint flexible for use on plastics.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> O and, lay off wet and drying before you have your primer on. You need to create a surface that primer can adhere to, general rule of thumb is use 400 grit then prime it. After you've primed then you can start wet sanding and when your wet sanding use a hose a constant flow of water and use the 3 fingers close to your thumb and place wet and dry on the joint/after knuckle closest to your fingers. Tiny tiny circles with constant water.
> Its hard to explain words. 400grit before primer, 400grit with primer, 800grit after top coat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> After top coat, once paint has hardened you use 1200 - 1500 -2000 grit and use cutting compounds. To produce a ultimate finish. Even cutting compounds have grades I use a fine and then a ultra fine. With a variable speed 5 1/4 grinder, then to finish it off I use a fine foam pad with ultra ultra fine cut.


Thanks for the advice sil3nt- +rep! I will use this technique on the back side door.

I'm in the process of fixing the front panel. Here it is sanded down ready for primer, again-










primer applied-










I wet-sanded the primer and the rest of the door with 400 grit and cleaned and dried the piece, and sprayed it with a light coat of orange. thought I would make a post while waiting for the paint to dry. I'm going to start drilling out rivets soon









More to come!


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Another important thing is what called flash off, it's when the previous coat becomes tacky. If you keep your coats of paint to a flash off time each coat bonds because the coat before hand is sticky. If you miss the flash off period your trying to bond new paint to a completely flat surface.

This is when you start getting orange peel, and other problems.

2 pacs it's about a 5 minute window, or a smoke in my case









Forget what everybody else say, you use 100% cotton rags with what called prep wash. It's hydrocarbons in a bottle, now this isn't to be mistaken for thinners . Very important that you clean all your paint surface to remove any surface containment. Wiping in only one direct so you don't cross containment your surface.

Tac clothes are great, but only for just about when your about to paint to remove any dust that has fallen on your work while you've been prepping other items.


----------



## bob808

More good advice, thank you!

Well time to grab my drill and start destroying some rivets-










action shot-










5 1/4" and 3.5" bays removed-










Down to the frame-










laying down lines for radiator intake-










I used my jigsaw to cut it out after drilling a hole for blade access-










These pieces are ready for primer- I forgot the 5.25" bay..










Thanks for looking!


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... how much smaller is that case without all the plastic?


----------



## bob808

Still pretty big. The frame measures 22.25" tall, 9" wide, and 22 5/8" long. just slightly smaller than an 800D which is 24"x24"x9" counting the case feet.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Still pretty big. The frame measures 22.25" tall, 9" wide, and 22 5/8" long. just slightly smaller than an 800D which is 24"x24"x9" counting the case feet.


lol... thats like 3in off in every direction


----------



## Mr Frosty

Love this! Only thing that spoils it imo is the screws that hold the window in will be on display


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... thats like 3in off in every direction


Well it's 1 3/8 inch smaller front to back, and 3/4" shorter when you account for the 800D's feet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Love this! Only thing that spoils it imo is the screws that hold the window in will be on display


I think the bolts looks cool, and I could paint them orange if I change my mind. I thought about using double sided tape, but the kind I have is 1/16 thick and dust would stick to it. So I decided on bolts for an almost flush fit. I'm using nice allen pan-head bolts.


----------



## bob808

I have finished repainting the side door, I just need some really thin, really sticky double sided tape before I can put the door back together.
I'm going to try to track some down this week. Here's a picture of the door skin.










While paint was drying on some of the other case parts, I started filing on the back door logo- the mighty MadKat emerges!










Here are the other painted case parts, as you can see, the pci holder is orange on one side....










and white on the other side. The psu holder is painted on the outside-










After a bunch of filing and sanding, it's looking pretty sharp


















This will have some mesh and orange acrylic behind it and be backlit


















I ordered a 3-in-2 hot-swap hdd cage along with a replacement fan for it, and some cold cathodes lighting for the rear door.

More to come and thank you for the comments!


----------



## bob808

Hey guys-
I have felt pretty [email protected] the last couple days so I stayed home (again). I was able to get some more modding done but I feel guilty and am dreading next weeks paycheck >< Anyway, I need a couple more pieces of mesh so I grab the sheet and lay down some tape and some strait, square lines.










I used my jigsaw to cut them out, then a file to srtaiten up the cuts. Finally I used some 220 grit sandpaper to scuff 'em up a bit for primer.
This really is some very nice mesh


















I use this paint pen to apply some paint to the edge of the cut I made in the bottom of the frame, much easier than masking and painting. It's also very handy for any touchups or accidental paint scrapes. I've had it for a while now. I think its going to be empty soon, I forget where I got it but will have to buy another sometime as it's a must have-










They painted case pieces have dried for a couple days and I can wait no longer so I place the pci bracket in first, then the motherboard, then grab my rivet gun and some rivets.










A rivet gun is needed for any serious case modder. This one has a rotatable head to get into tight places. Also shown are the white rivets I'm using.










a few minutes later (and about 30 rivets) I've got the pci bracked, motherboard tray, 5.25" cage and floor attached. I left a few rivets out on the 5.25" cage, as I want to make sure I can slide in the hot swap cages without chewing up the paint.










backside of case-










Backside of mainboard tray-










A couple sneak peek pictures of what we'll be seeing in the end-



















and completely unrelated, I though I would take a couple pictures of an onyx lamp that I made, sitting ot top of a granite chess board that I also made. I made these at work, I have been a marble mason for many years now. Lights on-










room dimmed-










Stay tuned! and post some comments please








*crickets chirping*


----------



## Blizlake

Why didn't I see the white earlier?







So it's going to be white/black on the inside and orange/black on the outside, huh? I think I've found my new fav. paint, that hemi orange looks wicked








Got much painting left?

lol btw, have you made pieces too or just the chess board?


----------



## go4life

Looks very nice so far!









subbed


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Why didn't I see the white earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's going to be white/black on the inside and orange/black on the outside, huh? I think I've found my new fav. paint, that hemi orange looks wicked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got much painting left?
> lol btw, have you made pieces too or just the chess board?


Yeah black and white on the inside with orange accents. Not a whole lot of paainting left, still need to paint the right side door, and maybe a clear coat on the door panels.
I just make the board, i bought a nice wooden set of chess pieces








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Looks very nice so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subbed


Thanks!

I'm trying top track down some strong, thin, double-sided tape/adheasive for mounting the door skins back onto the plastic door frames..
Any suggestions?


----------



## Kieran

Looks great so far, subbed


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I'm trying top track down some strong, thin, double-sided tape/adheasive for mounting the door skins back onto the plastic door frames..
> Any suggestions?


Why not just glue it all together?


----------



## bob808

Not much of an update but I was able to get some very sticky 3m speed tape for puttimg the doors back together. the only bummer is thet the smallest I could get is 1" wide and I need some 3/8" strips. either i will cut a bunch of 3/8" pieces or maybe I can cut strips on wax paper or something. It only has backing on one side otherwise it would'nt be a problem.

I also bought a couple cans of clear paint for the doors, and one more cam of Hemi orange. Hopefully I'm done buyimg paint haha

I wetsanded the windowed door and sprayed two coats of clear on it. I'll let that cure until friday, then wetsand it again then a final clear-coat and hopefully it will look nice and deeply glossy. Then i can put that door back together and be done with it! Damn that will be nice









I need to get rollin on the other door. My lights and the hot-swap cage will be here on Friday.


----------



## GREG MISO

Can i ask what size rivets you used and where to get them and a rivet gun?


----------



## bob808

sure- they are 1/8" aluminum rivets made by Arrow. I bought them at Lowes. Home depot also sells them, but they didn't have the white ones I wanted.
Both stores also sell rivet guns. they are normally in the tool corral in the same section with staple guns. rivets are about $5 per 100 and the rivet gun was around $15 iirc.









I've taken the hardware off the other door and separated the aluminum skin from the plastic. I also brought up the other door skin so the clear-coat will dry faster. It looks pretty damn good. It's a little richer than the rest of the orange painted pieces, but I expected that. I'll get some pictures up a bit later or tomorrow.

Edit: no pics tonight- in the process of removing the tape adheasive off of the right side door- man this stuff is hard to get off


----------



## bob808

Hey!
yeah you-
I have some more pictures for your viewing plaesure heh

I was carrying up a couple of pieces of painted stainless mesh and noticed it mader a pretty sweet pattern and thougt it would be a neat pic-










tracers man whoa!









Here's the good stuff- $9 a roll- Its like a super sticky film.
Super thin without the backing.
Just what the doctor ordered-










I also picked up a couple cans of clear coat spray,
one for each door- I sanded the aluminum real good with 400 grit before taking it off the plastic










I put one of the mesh pieces on the bottom of the case.
I used super glue. seems to be holding great. I might re-enforce it with some silicone-










them I carefully separated the same method as I did on the first one.
I have to finish cleaning off the tape residue off, but its getting there,










I think now that I may have screwed up ordering 12" light tubes.
Just occured to me.. we'll see-


----------



## GoodInk

You might want to look in to http://modelersbrand.com/ I just got some and these things are bright! I'm going to be doing a full review on them. They are a one man shop and his web site could use a make over but he's really good to work with and shipped my order same day. You will need to solder but looking at your case, I'm guessing you can handle that.

Here is a couple posts of it being used in a Trooper
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/1360#post_16506856
http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/1500#post_16561547


----------



## bob808

That stuff looks like it would work great- thanks for the link! You have been repped kind sir!

I've got 2 coats of primer on the right side door, and am getting ready to wet sand the clear coat on the left side door with some 1500 grit paper.


----------



## GoodInk

I'll get a pic of the amber in a min, it almost looks orange and with how bright they are, you could cover them with vinyl to make them more orange.

It's not the greatest pic but it'll give you a good idea of the color.


Here are some more pics of the stuff
http://www.overclock.net/t/1220167/first-mod-ever


----------



## MoMann

So you can add a side window on the Cosmos II!?!?!?! How much do you think it would cost to get it done at a place like ace hardware?


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> So you can add a side window on the Cosmos II!?!?!?! How much do you think it would cost to get it done at a place like ace hardware?


Please read the whole build log before making posts like this..... the OP spent a great deal of time planning his window mod, and an equal amount of time executing it well. If you'd like to know how to do it, read some of the earlier posts in this thread.

Assuming a place like ACE hardware would have the knowledge or drive to do this well is insulting to the OP.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> Please read the whole build log before making posts like this..... the OP spent a great deal of time planning his window mod, and an equal amount of time executing it well. If you'd like to know how to do it, read some of the earlier posts in this thread.
> Assuming a place like ACE hardware would have the knowledge or drive to do this well is insulting to the OP.


I took it more as what would the tools needed cost


----------



## MoMann

I'm sorry I just joined this website today I apologize


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> So you can add a side window on the Cosmos II!?!?!?! How much do you think it would cost to get it done at a place like ace hardware?


Ace Hardware mods PC's now! Damn there goes all our dreams of doing this to make some cash.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> I'm sorry I just joined this website today I apologize


Hey we all start somewhere and this a great place to start learning what can be done and what you'll need to do to get it done. Start reading and keep reading, next thing you know you'll be cutting up your case just to make a small improvement







One other thing, most cases have a thread "club" just about the case, you can learn what everyone does to make the biggest improvements to your case for all skill levels.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> I'm sorry I just joined this website today I apologize


Welcome to OCN MoMann









I've been busy today on wrapping up this case mod. Hopefully I'll start slamming some components into her real soon!

I recieved a package from newegg on Friday containing an 80mm Xigmatek orange fan with white leds, a 3-in-2 hot swap hdd cage, and a couple red cathodes w/ hardware. I think these xiggy fans are a better match to the paint compared to the cougars, plus they have white leds which will look nice in this rig.

Here's a pic of the fan and hot-swap cage.










The fan is going to replace this noisy black one that came with the hdd cage. I'm just going by the reviews of the cage on the fan being loud. The orange will look better anyway. I will be taking apart the hdd trays and painting the red aluminum parts orange.










Hdd tray handles and some nuts and bolts ready to get sprayed-










Primer applied.










These nuts get flat black.










These parts got hemi orange and some clear.










After some dry time, I slipped some rubber washers onto the bolts to protect the door paint.










Peeling the protective paper off the plexi for the door window-










Window installed onto door skin. I used rubber washers on the backside also to protect the plexiglass.










I taped down some wax paper onto a cardboard box, then proceeded to cut some 3/8" strips from the 1" wide tape using a straight edge and a razor blade. The wax paper worked great! the tape only has backing on one side.










The skinny strips go between the vents- This was done after throughly cleaning the plastic with 99% isopropel alcohol. I also cleaned the backside of the doorskin.










More tape applied. I used alot more than CM. I dont want this to come off haha!










I used the corner of a razor blade to remove the paper backing off the double sided tape, being careful not to touch any of the exposed tape.










Three weeks later the side door is finally asembled! whoot! The tape worked great! instant adheasion


















backside- It looks like it was made like this







The bottom screen area is no longer removable though. No biggie though, nothing a little compressed air wont be able to handle.










I bent the metal tabs back, and replaced the cover stickers.










You can see the slight tint in the plexi here-


----------



## bob808

I've got 2 coats of clear on the right side door. I've got it drying for a day or two before I sand it one more time for a final coat of clear.










I have re-assembled the case with the exception of the right side door and took some pictures. I has turned out as good as I could have hoped for. This has taken me a long time but I think all my effort shows. Here are some pictures of what she's looking like, nearly all put back together with her new colors



































































































I still have to put lighting into the back side door, and the acrylic, and maybe some black mesh, then stick the two pieces back together with the double backed tape. Then the paint and window mod part of this build will be done for the most part. I'm sure I'll run into a few needed cuts and holes when it comes time to install all the watercooling gear and components.

What do you guys think?


----------



## protzman

wow...

such work ethic you have, this is beautiful


----------



## Dynamic77

well done


----------



## stealthybox

i think #7 with the single chevron could look rather nice.

the three chevron design just has too much going on for me, but the black lower grill is very balanced with the rest of the case.


----------



## Blizlake

That looks so cool man, like it was made that way.


----------



## GoodInk

Pure









One thing you missed a spot ,lol. I hope you never have to take that panel off again.


----------



## juneau78

cant wait for u to fill her up!









are you going to WC the rig?


----------



## lollingtonbear

shes a beaut bob808, turned out better than I thought it would.


----------



## Mize

Very nice.


----------



## ZombieAttack27

MoM anyone?


----------



## MoMann

OMGGG that is soo cool! It looks way to hard for me to do!. Is there any way I could just buy one like that?


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> such work ethic you have, this is beautiful


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That looks so cool man, like it was made that way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Pure


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lollingtonbear*
> 
> shes a beaut bob808, turned out better than I thought it would.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Very nice.


Thanks guys- the feedback makes all the effort worth it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> MoM anyone?












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> OMGGG that is soo cool! It looks way to hard for me to do!. Is there any way I could just buy one like that?


my guess is that CoolerMaster will probably come up with a windowed side panel very similar to this one. It's just a matter of time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> cant wait for u to fill her up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to WC the rig?


Yeah- it's going to be watercooled with sli 570s


----------



## MoMann

Could I just pay you to make me a case LOL?


----------



## bob808

I'm making this one for Lane... it wouldn't be cheap though. It takes alot of time.

I'm surprised he hasn't poked his head in here a little more heh

Today, I'm trying to get more work on the back door. I won't be able to get it all done though, as I need some more stuff to get it completed.
I have wet sanded the door skin with 1500 grit paper and sprayed the final coat of clear and it's drying.
I also sanded the orange plexi for the rear logo with 220 grit in little circles so it will diffuse the light instead of being so transparent.
Now I am drawing an OCN logo that I am thinking about putting in the area below the 5.25" bays where the res and pump will most likely go.
I still have to clear out the plastic ribs where the window(s) will go, modify the 80mm fan so it will fit in the hot-swap cage as it is too thick, and the wires are too long and it doesn't have the correct plug on the end.

I'll try and get some pictures up later.

Thanks for looking and lets keep the comments coming


----------



## MoMann

You should PM me a price because you are unbelievably good I hope that one day I could do something like this. Lol im 15 years old, and I dont know you but your cases are so amazing and I look up to you


----------



## bob808

hey MoMan-
what case do you have? When it comes to case modding, there 'aint nothin to it but to do it. Everyone starts out somewhere. You could pay someone to do it for you, but you can take pride in it if you do it your self. Now, I dont know if I would recommend practicing on a $350 dollar case, but get yourself a few tools, and go to town on an old ugly case and make it better. All you need is a drill, dremel, and a rivet gun to get going. Files are very handy and a jig saw is nice to have also.

Thank you very much for the kind words. I'm blushing over here lol


----------



## Jermasaurus

...Dat case








Fantastic work Bob!


----------



## MoMann

How much would all those tools cost? And your welcome lol.

EDIT : Also, how would a 360 rad fit at the top?

EDIT 2: Yeah so this guy tried to charge me 200 for the side window I think I might just try and do this myself.


----------



## importflip

You did a wonderful job! That case looks awesome!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> cant wait for u to fill her up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to WC the rig?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- it's going to be watercooled with sli 570s
Click to expand...









I can't wait!


----------



## heatsink

Very very nice Bob. I'm looking at my Cosmos II right now with a shameful look on my face "why! why can't you be like that, all the money I spent on you!"


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> How much would all those tools cost? And your welcome lol.
> EDIT : Also, how would a 360 rad fit at the top?
> EDIT 2: Yeah so this guy tried to charge me 200 for the side window I think I might just try and do this myself.


Well your looking at about $50 for a dremel and a bunch of cut-off disks, $15 for the rivet gun (+$5 for rivets), You should be able to find a decent drill at a garage sale for $10. You can fit a 360 rad up top if you dont mind losing the top 5.25" slot. You're not talking about me, but I would want about $150 to do it again, maybe less it it went quicker than it did the first time lol I just wanted to let everyone reading this that 'this guy' did not mean "this guy"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> You did a wonderful job! That case looks awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatsink*
> 
> Very very nice Bob. I'm looking at my Cosmos II right now with a shameful look on my face "why! why can't you be like that, all the money I spent on you!"


Thanks Guys!

Well I didn't get as much done as I was hoping for today, but this mod is making a habit of that! Slow and steady.. Thats what she said-

So anyway, I was thinking that I would pay tribute to OCN on this case since you guys have taught me so much over the past few years. Whenever I need help with computer issues, or creative ideas regarding building computers and such, OCN members have always been there to help! So I was thinking about putting a backlit flame in this area where I am going to be putting the resevoir and pump. The glowing flame should make checking water level in the res that much easier and cooler!

Here's the planning phase. I know the flame dimentions are skewed a bit, but I had to make it fit in the space that is allowed.










Next I carefully cut out my flame and then traced it onto some masking tape on the plastic (inner part) door. I covered the rest with paper to for a bit of protection.










I cut it out with my jigsaw with a metal blade after drilling a starting hole with a drill. The box-knife and snips are for removing the frame things off the backside.










like so..










I removed quite a bit of the stiffness of the door frame, but I think that the plexiglass (and possibly more mesh) will restore most of its strength.










After some scraping with a single sided razor blade, it looks much cleaner-










after some cutting with razor knife/blades, and some sanding then wet-sanding-










the finished cut (with paper standing in for the plexi)


















Then I remasked both halves of the door to protect from overspray.



















Then I take both pieces down to the paintbooth (basement) and first hit em with primer, then 10 minutes later some white enamel. I am painting these to help reflect the lighting that will be inside the door.










Besides that, I honed the orange plexi for the MadKat logo with some 220 grit. It was crystal clear before. I honed it to help disperse the lighting.










I'm not sure if I will be using the black mesh or not. I will have to decide which looks better. If I can't make up my mind, I will put it to a OCN vote


















More to come and thanks for looking, and your comments


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You might want to look in to http://modelersbrand.com/ I just got some and these things are bright! I'm going to be doing a full review on them. They are a one man shop and his web site could use a make over but he's really good to work with and shipped my order same day. You will need to solder but looking at your case, I'm guessing you can handle that.
> Here is a couple posts of it being used in a Trooper
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/1360#post_16506856
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/1500#post_16561547


I just ordered 3 feet of warm white, and 1 foot of blue smooth double density tape. It's probably more than I need, but better to have a bit too much than not enough! I'll have to wait until I get home from work to get a return email from him or paypal.. had to email in my order request. Thanks again for the link Goodink!


----------



## lanemiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I'm surprised he hasn't poked his head in here a little more heh


I prefer to just sit in the back and watch, I don't have anything too constructive to post


----------



## bob808

What do you think so far Lane?
Nice to see you in this thread haha


----------



## lanemiller

I'm in love with it! I sent you a text asking you about the lengths of cords so I can order/start the sleeving, it's pretty hard to get anything from mdpc right now, but it will totally be worth the wait!! I've also been debating upgrading to the 2700k, I've seen some pretty good numbers from it on a WC setup.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I saw the orange...and was intrigued
Then the immaculate worksmanship started unveiling
Then the MadKat logo...
Then I realized you also made the gaming / racing booth...










Good work, it looks amazing


----------



## animal0307

Show us what the mesh/acrylic will look like in it place. Looks odd with the just the mesh alone.

That said, Nice update/s. Case looks amazing!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You might want to look in to http://modelersbrand.com/ I just got some and these things are bright! I'm going to be doing a full review on them. They are a one man shop and his web site could use a make over but he's really good to work with and shipped my order same day. You will need to solder but looking at your case, I'm guessing you can handle that.
> Here is a couple posts of it being used in a Trooper
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/1360#post_16506856
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/1500#post_16561547
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered 3 feet of warm white, and 1 foot of blue smooth double density tape. It's probably more than I need, but better to have a bit too much than not enough! I'll have to wait until I get home from work to get a return email from him or paypal.. had to email in my order request. Thanks again for the link Goodink!
Click to expand...

Like I said small one man shop with a bad website but I'm really impress with his product, I'm sure you will be too. He also tests the strip before he sends it out. I think once the word gets out on here on how nice they are everyone that can solder will be getting some. He's got UV ones too, and they really are UV unlike most led's out there.


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*


stunning

the mods are so clean and the paint is gorgeous. well done. can't wait to see the hardware and lighting go in this thing!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanemiller*
> 
> I'm in love with it! I sent you a text asking you about the lengths of cords so I can order/start the sleeving, it's pretty hard to get anything from mdpc right now, but it will totally be worth the wait!! I've also been debating upgrading to the 2700k, I've seen some pretty good numbers from it on a WC setup.


Not sure the lengths that will be needed.. Just order a bit extra sleeving and shrinkwrap. after all, were bound to have to redo a few as neither of us has ever sleeved anything lol. I'm glad you like everything so far- we have to get together real soon and order some watercooling stuffs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I saw the orange...and was intrigued
> Then the immaculate worksmanship started unveiling
> Then the MadKat logo...
> Then I realized you also made the gaming / racing booth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work, it looks amazing


Thank you very much for the kind words and for taking the time to comment!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Show us what the mesh/acrylic will look like in it place. Looks odd with the just the mesh alone.
> 
> That said, Nice update/s. Case looks amazing!


Will do, but I'm going to wait for the lighting for the full effect-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbogeek*
> 
> stunning
> the mods are so clean and the paint is gorgeous. well done. can't wait to see the hardware and lighting go in this thing!


Thanks and I can't wait either! This is going to be a tough one to give to Lane when the times comes.. watch me cry lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Like I said small one man shop with a bad website but I'm really impress with his product, I'm sure you will be too. He also tests the strip before he sends it out. I think once the word gets out on here on how nice they are everyone that can solder will be getting some. He's got UV ones too, and they really are UV unlike most led's out there.


Yeah, I was pretty impressed with the service. I was installing win 7 on one of the shop computers (after I had to replace a dead dvd drive) this morning, so I ordered some light strips from that guy's site. I had to email in my order, which was kind of strange, but he responded in like 5 minutes to my bosses email that I used. He said he sent a Paypal invoice to my home email (which I gave him in the order) and if I could get payment sent within a few hours, he would make sure it shipped the same day.

Later, I got ahold of my baby sitter and had her forward me the email from home, and made a payment. Again with a short time, Tom responded and said it had been mailed, and supplied a tracking number. Hopefully I will be able to get in by the end of the week.

So Monday at work was pretty painless, so when I got home I still had plenty of energy for modding. As with many good mod sessions, I kick it off with a cold brew- notice the [email protected] pint glass!










First thing I did was to grab the pieces that I painted white last night and removed the masking-










When I flip the two haves together, heres what the outside is looking like. The white should help reflect the lighting.










When I was looking at the other side, I liked how the shadows cast from the light above made it look like the flame was dancing


















Well, next was the simple fan swap on the hot-swap cage I got for the case. I wanted to swap the loud stock black fan with a nice orange xigmatec fan with leds. Except that the stock fan is only 20mm thick, and the xiggy is 25mm.... what to do?

You can't fit a square peg in a round hole... or can you?

Here's a picture of my roto-zip rotary tool with flex wand attachment, and the partially 'cut' fan-










This plastic melts more than it cuts, at least with a dremel cutoff disk. What a mess!










After melting my way around the fan it looks like so-










Next I use some small wire cutters to snip off some of the slag-










Then I clean it up further with a razor blade, and put some tape on the blade to protect it from damage.










It was still pretty far from flat, so I compressed the fan blade to the support brackets with some tape pulled tight, and taped some 80 grit sandpaper to my kitchen countertop. I learned this method from a lapping tutorial here on OCN







I sanded the frame down using 80, 220, 400, 800...










Then I wet-sanded with some 1000 grit.










Next victim-










using the snips, I remove the fan grill.










I clean it up further with a razor blade- that looks good...










...but not good enough! I eye my empty beer glass and


















action shot!










thats better


















Next I cut some fan cables, plug in a soldering iron, and round up some needed items. not only is the xigmatek fans cable too long, it has the wrong end on it to plug on to the hot-swap circuit board. Flux, solder and heatshrink all present.










I warm the insulation with a lighter, and pinch/pull the ends off with my thumbs fingernail pressed against the side of my index finger. I have a nice pair of wire strippers, but it's only 6 ends. I then dip the ends of the wires into the flux.










before soldering, I slip on two skinny pieces of heatshrink and one fatter one, then solder the wires to their color-coded counterparts.










I heat the skinny-shrink over the positive and negative wires using my trusty heat-gun (bic), then slide the larger diameter piece and shrink the yellow wire (rpm monitor) to the heatshrunk (is that a word?) wires.










As you can see, the frame of the xiggy fan is still a little bit taller than the stock fan, and if you look closly, the fan blades are taller yet.










I solve this problem by flipping the fan over, so it pushes air from inside the case out the front (thank god for those meshed chevrons haha) instead of the way the unit comes, sucking outside air in over the drives. It should perform quieter, and definately look better at the trade off of slightly warmer hdds.










So that's how you fit a 25mm thick fan into a 20mm housing lol. I realise that was a pretty long post for not too much impact, heck, you wont really be able to see this fan except for when the door is open, but it's the little details that make special builds, well, special.

Here is the hot-swap cage installed and looking all sexy with its new orange fan


















Let me know if you guys actually read all that haha.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Oberon

wow.


----------



## Blizlake

I saw a huge post and thought that it's going to be some huge update. But it was about mounting a single fan.







lol cool nonetheless


----------



## turbogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I saw a huge post and thought that it's going to be some huge update. But it was about mounting a single fan.


even better lol


----------



## animal0307

Nice fan mod.


----------



## WarpedHorizon

Great paint, and the attention to detail is amazing! This is one of the first major Cosmos II mods I've seen, so I'm excited to see how it turns out. Subbed!
Oh, and dremeling plastic is hard- I'm sure there's a way to do it right but I've never found it.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> ...but not good enough! I eye my empty beer glass and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shot!


And I thought you needed a full work shop to mod stuff, I will say that was brilliant and I will be using this in the future


----------



## bob808

No progress today. I had to fix a friends computer tonight and it took longer than expected. I did find out that the led strips I ordered are coming from CA so hopefully I will get them tomorrow or Thursday. The case will be ready soon, then it'll be a wait until Lane and myself figure what stuff needs to be bought to fill this biatch up with some goodness!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> No progress today. I had to fix a friends computer tonight and it took longer than expected. I did find out that the led strips I ordered are coming from CA so hopefully I will get them tomorrow or Thursday. The case will be ready soon, then it'll be a wait until *Lane and myself figure what stuff needs to be bought to fill this biatch up with some goodness*!


I'll give you a hint: A lot








Watercooling?


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> No progress today. I had to fix a friends computer tonight and it took longer than expected. I did find out that the led strips I ordered are coming from CA so hopefully I will get them tomorrow or Thursday. The case will be ready soon, then it'll be a wait until Lane and myself figure what stuff needs to be bought to fill this biatch up with some goodness!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I'll give you a hint: A lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling?


Well one of these with a few kits of these come to mind.


----------



## Fan o' water

Amazing! Simply amazing. You should submit it for build of the month without any gear in it! The white interior really, really works.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> No progress today. I had to fix a friends computer tonight and it took longer than expected. I did find out that the led strips I ordered are coming from CA so hopefully I will get them tomorrow or Thursday. The case will be ready soon, then it'll be a wait until Lane and myself figure what stuff needs to be bought to fill this biatch up with some goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I'll give you a hint: A lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well one of these with a few kits of these come to mind.
Click to expand...

Or the x79 variant of the board and Geil memory


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Amazing! Simply amazing. *You should submit it for build of the month without any gear in it!* The white interior really, really works.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1223637/march-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-nominate-your-favorite-builds-or-your-own/10#post_16623749

I say go with this and paint the metal covers on the heat sinks to match the case.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157285


----------



## lanemiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> No progress today. I had to fix a friends computer tonight and it took longer than expected. I did find out that the led strips I ordered are coming from CA so hopefully I will get them tomorrow or Thursday. The case will be ready soon, then it'll be a wait until Lane and myself figure what stuff needs to be bought to fill this biatch up with some goodness!


Let me see what the lady friend has planned, and if I am free this evening, I'll stop by and we can order up some watercooling parts!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I say go with this and paint the metal covers on the heat sinks to match the case.


Thanks for the suggestions, but I've already got all of the hardware already, I don't want to spend that much more, and I don't want to settle for less than what's waiting to get put in, but I promise, it WON'T disappoint!


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Mate I'm impressed, I was meant to post last night but I got caught up . Orange and black is unreal color combination I painted one of my cars in two tone orange body black roof.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanemiller*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> No progress today. I had to fix a friends computer tonight and it took longer than expected. I did find out that the led strips I ordered are coming from CA so hopefully I will get them tomorrow or Thursday. The case will be ready soon, then it'll be a wait until Lane and myself figure what stuff needs to be bought to fill this biatch up with some goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see what the lady friend has planned, and if I am free this evening, I'll stop by and we can order up some watercooling parts!!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I say go with this and paint the metal covers on the heat sinks to match the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, but I've already got all of the hardware already, I don't want to spend that much more, and I don't want to settle for less than what's waiting to get put in, but I promise, it WON'T disappoint!
Click to expand...

I'm sure you won't, can't wait to see what's in store for this beautiful case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Mate I'm impressed, I was meant to post last night but I got caught up . *Orange and black is unreal color combination* I painted one of my cars in two tone orange body black roof.


I second that, it's one of my favorite color combos.


----------



## TG_bigboss

I love it man! subbed! I wanted to buy this case just to do this! Would match my Acer 3d monitor that's black and candy copper orange. New favorite color combo! Dark orange and Dark candy grey too! Im deff going to do this now on my future build. Cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## bob808

Thanks for all the replies








I like all your suggestions for the orange and black motherboards and ram, but Lane already has a real nice mainboard and some other nice components. We just need to get together and decide on the watercooling gear and a few odds and ends.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpedHorizon*
> 
> Great paint, and the attention to detail is amazing! This is one of the first major Cosmos II mods I've seen, so I'm excited to see how it turns out. Subbed!
> Oh, and dremeling plastic is hard- I'm sure there's a way to do it right but I've never found it.


Thanks WP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Amazing! Simply amazing. You should submit it for build of the month without any gear in it! The white interior really, really works.


How do I go about doing that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanemiller*
> 
> Let me see what the lady friend has planned, and if I am free this evening, I'll stop by and we can order up some watercooling parts!!
> Thanks for the suggestions, but I've already got all of the hardware already, I don't want to spend that much more, and I don't want to settle for less than what's waiting to get put in, but I promise, it WON'T disappoint!


Sorry Lane, I didn't get home till after 8 tonight, Than had to make dinner. Sitting down for the first time all day just now..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Mate I'm impressed, I was meant to post last night but I got caught up . Orange and black is unreal color combination I painted one of my cars in two tone orange body black roof.


Thanks Sil3nt! Means a lot coming from the newly crowned 'master of metal'! I love your build log. I totally want a sheet metal bender now.. I have designed a case and would love to make it happen









I had to work late tonight, and basically just sat down. I did recieve the small package from Tom @ modeler's brand hobby supplies containing the led lighting strips and am excited to see them in action, but it probably wont happen until tomorrow >< Still have to s hit-shower-shave. Then a frosty beverage and some boob-tube most likely. I've got to get up by 5:30 to do it all again.. Man- I live for weekends


----------



## Fan o' water

Thanks for the link GoodInk - I did nominate Bob808


----------



## Fan o' water

Bob808 - Good Ink passed along this link. You have been nominated at least twice.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1223637/march-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-nominate-your-favorite-builds-or-your-own/10#post_16623749


----------



## lanemiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Sorry Lane, I didn't get home till after 8 tonight, Than had to make dinner. Sitting down for the first time all day just now..


Oh no problem at all. I just found out my lease was up, anyways, so I have to save some cash for a deposit on this house I'm looking at. If you want, however, I can drop off my current rig so you can play around with what's in it.


----------



## bob808

I'm going to have a good update either later tonight or tomorrow









I'm in the process now, but I dont want to stop yet to upload the pics.


----------



## Kortwa

Awesome cant wait to see what was done


----------



## McDown

Amazing build! And good choice of beer








+rep


----------



## bob808

Thanks for the mod of the month nominations! Thats means a lot to me and is the first time I have been nominated. I have got some stiff compition this month though with the kapros project desk build.. Thanks for the rep point also









I have been working on the back (right side) door for the last couple days. I got off work early yesterday so I was able to get some quality modding time in.

Here's a picture of testing the melting point of some plexi. It gets pliable at about 300 degrees. I tested in the oven because I do not have a heat gun. I ended up borrowing one from my friend Chaka.










Here's the small box that arrived with my led light strips in it. Luckily, the strips inside were undamaged.










These modelers brand led strips really are quite nice. I ordered the ultra-smooth varity-
You can cut them every inch where the positive and negative leads are visible (every 3 leds).










Time for some nectar of the gods...










... and some cow-










delicious!










After eating and drinking and a long days work (at my job) I ended up falling alseep while watching tv heh.
Thursday after work, I started working on the acrylic for the cutouts. First I draw some cut lines-










Then find a suitable jig-saw blade for the job. Don'y cut plastic with a dremel unless you have to, as it is messy, melty, and inaccurate.










A few minutes later, my pieces are cut. Some of the protective paper ripped off of the flame piece, hence the blue tape.










I bent the biggest blue piece to try to match the contour of the door where the OCN logo is going, then glued the flame pieces to the bigger piece using some acrilic gel adheasive.










I was told that you had some working time with the glue I bought, but it was messy and started drying within a minute. It wasn't nearly enough time for me to get it cleaned up so I had to scrape and sand it to get it looking this clean. That was all I got done for that day, and it was late when I finished, so I didn't post an update.










The next day after work (Friday), I ended up sanding the face of the blue piece with some 400 grit sandpaper to hone the acrylic, as it was too transparent looking. Next, I use some double backed tape and some of the acrylic adheasive to attach the blue acrylic to the door.










With the blue plexi looking pretty good, I start with the orange. I realise that the piece of plexi (and mesh) are too big when I try a test fitting with both door panels. So I draw some lines with a sharpie.










After cutting both the mesh and the orange plexi, I slap down some double back tape to hold the acrylic to the aluminum door skin.










After getting the piece of mesh to sit nice and flat on the plexi, I use the acrylic glue to adhere the mesh to the plexiglass.










Then I start cutting some of the plastic frame where I am going to be placing some red cold cathode lights to light up the madkat logo. While test fitting the tube, I find that the little cube on the end is too tall, so I remove it from the tube, and sand it down as far as I can, which ends up being just enough. I had planned to use the warm-white led light strips that I bought to light up the MadKat logo, but they made the plexiglass look yellowish, so I will use these cathodes which make the plexiglass look blood-orange in color. I will use the white leds for interior case lighting.










I removed the upper box housing of the cathode blu box controller thing, to give the electrical components some breathing room, and test the lights to ensure functionality. For being red cathodes, they are looking red-orange to me which makes them perfect for my needs


















Then I start soldering up the blue led strips.










I drill some holed on thr frame support pieces of plastic and run the led power wires through the holes. Then I splice the power leads for the cathodes and the leds together, and solder them onto a sleeved fan cable, which is ran through a hole I drilled in the handle portion of the door. I use zip ties on both sides of the door carrying handle to prevent the sleeved wires from getting pulled. Then I heat-shrink the positive wires to prevent shorting, then heatsrink the sleeving and pos and neg connections as a whole.










all wired up-










testing the lights-










Flame on!










With the lights working, I prepare the door for re-assembly using the awsome double-sided tape that I bought for this build.










tape backing removed. This tape is very, very thin with the backing removed, I would describe it as more of a film then tape. It is also very sticky making a strong bond.










Next I put the door halves back together, then bent back the metal tabs, put the latch and hinge pieces of metal back on, and finally replaced the little stickers that cover the metal tabs. Then I salvaged the coolermaster logo that originally was on the bottom part of the 5.25 bay sliding cover and placed it here- got to give Cooler Mastre some love for bringing back the Cosmos line


















Then I place a MadKat logo on the top sliding cover-










The blue is a little too brite right now, but I suspect that it will be tamed when the led fans and case lighting are put in, Also I am thinking that I should put a piece of smoked acrylic in the back of what used to be the upped hard drive area, coming off the motherboard toward the front intake fan. It was very hard to get a good picture of the flame lit up. the inner (smaller) flame pieces are more defined when looking at it with the eye.










The door is done and logo's are lit


















both doors looking good!










Just some pictures of the mod for your enjoyment-














































Thats it for now, but there is still more to come!
Thanks for looking and leaving your thoughts


----------



## patrickrussell

so much win


----------



## Hartk1213

OMG that is so sick







awesome job man i especially love the mesh over the acrylic i just wish i could mod this good


----------



## Blizlake

very very very very very very nice!








Honestly man, 10/10 for looks and build quality. And eternal respect


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## {uZa}DOA

So much win in this thread!! Such a nice mod my friend you definitely have skills! + rep for you!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Time for some nectar of the gods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and some cow-


 And this is where you lost me... So much win I forgot about the build for a few minutes. I must say I hate and love when people post food on here. A) It makes me hungry and B) I realize I need to eat better food. And I'm just like







for ten minutes.

Quote:


> Thats it for now, but there is still more to come!
> Thanks for looking and leaving your thoughts


Very nice work. I love the mesh on the acrylic really makes the design pop and stand out.


----------



## GoodInk

I really like my Modeler's Brand LED's, the Cool White ones are really white. Here is a review that I have started on them, I need to finish it up with pics of the most of the colors Tom offers.

Modeler's Brand Review


----------



## mark3510

Awesome build mate, made me drool. I sent you a pm btw







hope you'll consider.


----------



## bob808

yeah- that's the good stuff for sure. the warm white just wasn't the right color with the orange plexi i was using. I probably should have bought the amber color. I'm sure it would have had a more consistent end result, but I'm happy with how it turned out, kind of like a starburst effect.

Nice review by the way, and thanks again for the link to the modelers brand site.

Can someone tell me that size leds are in the 200mm coolermaster fan?

I was just going to order a orange xigmatek 200mm (transparent orange blades. white leds) but they don't make one in that color?!
I don't get it. that is their bread and butter fan color isn't it?

I'm going to have to mod the stock fan that came with the case. I'll have to buy yet another can of paint. I swear i have like 10 empty cans in the basement haha. Ah well, $7.50 for paint is cheaper than $20 for a fan. I'm also going to have to swap the blue leds out for white ones. I just need to figure out what size I need.

Lane is going to come by tomorrow to drop off his current rig so we can start grabbing parts from it. Then we'll need to take some careful measurements to see what radiator he should buy for the top section. I recommend the mips motherboard block, it's dead girl sexy and would look great in there. He likes the EK blocks for the sli graphic cards. I think the cpu block is undecided though I tend to like german engineering like watercool or aquacomputer.

What would you guys recommend? what is the best performing cpu block currently? more importantly, did Eddy get the nickle plating fixed over at EK or would it be wise to just stick to copper still? And again, do you know what size leds i need to get to replace the leds in a fan? I want to say 3mm but don't know for sure.


----------



## Blizlake

How about 200mm Bitfenix Spectre with orange leds for the front fan (or any other colour)? The orange xiggy are sexy though...
For blocks, I LOVE Watercool's heatkiller blocks, those are the sexiest blocks there is and they're great performers as well. But really, pic any top block and you'll be happy. Supreme HF, Raystorm, CPU-370, Heatkiller 3.0(







)... There's a new block called 5NOZ on which I havent seen temp results yet, but it absolutely crushed other blocks in flow. But still, HK3.0 > All








And yea, the EK nickle plating issues are gone, they're good now.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> yeah- that's the good stuff for sure. the warm white just wasn't the right color with the orange plexi i was using. I probably should have bought the amber color. I'm sure it would have had a more consistent end result, but I'm happy with how it turned out, kind of like a starburst effect.
> 
> Nice review by the way, and thanks again for the link to the modelers brand site.
> 
> What would you guys recommend? what is the best performing cpu block currently? more importantly, did Eddy get the nickle plating fixed over at EK or would it be wise to just stick to copper still? And again, do you know what size leds i need to get to replace the leds in a fan? I want to say 3mm but don't know for sure.


No problem, and thanks for the kind words about the review.

I have seen a couple people with issues with the EN platting, but nothing like the non EN ones.

What are you going with for coolant? I've yet to see anyone run Mayhem's pastel orange.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> How about 200mm Bitfenix Spectre with orange leds for the front fan (or any other colour)? The orange xiggy are sexy though...
> For blocks, I LOVE Watercool's heatkiller blocks, those are the sexiest blocks there is and they're great performers as well. But really, pic any top block and you'll be happy. Supreme HF, Raystorm, CPU-370, Heatkiller 3.0(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... There's a new block called *5NOZ* on which I havent seen temp results yet, but it absolutely crushed other blocks in flow. But still, HK3.0 > All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea, the EK nickle plating issues are gone, they're good now.


You beat me to it! It looks kinda sexy too, though I'm not crazy with the mounting hardware that comes with it, but as Martin said, you can get m4 thumb screws to replace the nuts. Here is his preview


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> How about 200mm Bitfenix Spectre with orange leds for the front fan (or any other colour)? The orange xiggy are sexy though...
> For blocks, I LOVE Watercool's heatkiller blocks, those are the sexiest blocks there is and they're great performers as well. But really, pic any top block and you'll be happy. Supreme HF, Raystorm, CPU-370, Heatkiller 3.0(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... There's a new block called 5NOZ on which I havent seen temp results yet, but it absolutely crushed other blocks in flow. But still, HK3.0 > All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea, the EK nickle plating issues are gone, they're good now.


I'll probably just use the stock fan that came with it, changing the blue leds to white, and possibly painting the blades orange. Yeah i like the heatkiller too! I am using it on my sig-rig. I am also digging the cuplex kyros from aquatuning. It's a beauty









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> No problem, and thanks for the kind words about the review.
> I have seen a couple people with issues with the EN platting, but nothing like the non EN ones.
> What are you going with for coolant? I've yet to see anyone run Mayhem's pastel orange.
> 
> You beat me to it! It looks kinda sexy too, though I'm not crazy with the mounting hardware that comes with it, but as Martin said, you can get m4 thumb screws to replace the nuts. Here is his preview


I think it will be running just distilled coolant with colored tubing and silver plated barbs. No worries about deposits or staining that way.
That new block looks interesting and has very high flow rate, but I would need to read some temperature tests too before I decide if I like it or not.

I just did a breakdown of what it cost so far to get the case to this point and it all adds up to over $350.
That's just for paint ($135 and still need at least 1 more can of orange) acrylic, hot-swap hdd cage (and fan), lighting, and various other items (tape, rivets, dremel blades, exc).
That's what the case cost lol.
That's not charging anything for my time which I'm guessing at over 100 hours, just material costs.

I've actually spent more, but I'm not including the extra roll of double back tape, or the cougar 140mm fan, as we are not going to be using those. I'm only charging $5 total for the mesh, fiberglass, epoxy and sandpaper which I 'borrowed' from work

Good thimg it looks like a million dollars


----------



## lanemiller

Hmmm, I got to see the case today, (and damage it a bit D: Sorry Bob!) I spaced, and didn't realize the MOBO spacers weren't in when I screwed it down, and nicked the paint a bit. I think I decided what we're going to attempt for lighting though, a backlit piece of white plexi. I'm going to figure out how to get it to light smoothly, and then apply it to a piece of 1/4 white plexi

I'm going to order the sleeving this week, since i've read that guide on how to order from MDPC. I already have an american account made, I think i'm going to have to get up SUPER early to get it ordered, though. I have some really cool sata cables, that are black, with a white stripe on the connectors. They should look pretty cool if I can sleeve them right.

Those two things are the least I can do, since I messed up Bob's paint job on the inside D:


----------



## bob808

heh- no biggie Lane. You cant even see em with the board there, and I've got some white paint left









we need to get rads and fans ordered asap! I found one that wold leave 4 mm of space up top, just enough to sneak the wires for the 8 pin cpu power cables (but not the plug haha)... maybe i"ll keep looking for a little thinner one, bu it would be cool to fill that whole space... hmm.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> How about 200mm Bitfenix Spectre with orange leds for the front fan (or any other colour)? The orange xiggy are sexy though...
> For blocks, I LOVE Watercool's heatkiller blocks, those are the sexiest blocks there is and they're great performers as well. But really, pic any top block and you'll be happy. Supreme HF, Raystorm, CPU-370, Heatkiller 3.0(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... There's a new block called 5NOZ on which I havent seen temp results yet, but it absolutely crushed other blocks in flow. But still, HK3.0 > All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea, the EK nickle plating issues are gone, they're good now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably just use the stock fan that came with it, changing the blue leds to white, and possibly painting the blades orange. Yeah i like the heatkiller too! I am using it on my sig-rig. I am also digging the cuplex kyros from aquatuning. It's a beauty
Click to expand...

Kryos is a beauty too, pretty similar to HK. My friend's rig (that I built) has the hk3.0 LT on it.

Lane, search for banthracis' acrylic tests. I'm at school so cant link you directly to the thread, but he tested many different setups and leds for best dispersion.
_e: back now, here you go:_ http://www.overclock.net/t/1187138/banthracis-led-acrylic-lighting-testing-murdermod-luminous-panel-analysis


----------



## lanemiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Lane, search for banthracis' acrylic tests. I'm at school so cant link you directly to the thread, but he tested many different setups and leds for best dispersion.
> _e: back now, here you go:_ http://www.overclock.net/t/1187138/banthracis-led-acrylic-lighting-testing-murdermod-luminous-panel-analysis


Ahhh between reading this, searching for the thread, and then clicking reply, you updated, due to the fact I see the link in there. And thank you! I'll definitely have to look this over a bit closer when I get home, we only have about 1/4" to play with right now, but I would like to get the best backlighting possible, I feel like it would really add to the clean lines off the case.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanemiller*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Lane, search for banthracis' acrylic tests. I'm at school so cant link you directly to the thread, but he tested many different setups and leds for best dispersion.
> _e: back now, here you go:_ http://www.overclock.net/t/1187138/banthracis-led-acrylic-lighting-testing-murdermod-luminous-panel-analysis
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh between reading this, searching for the thread, and then clicking reply, you updated, due to the fact I see the link in there. And thank you! I'll definitely have to look this over a bit closer when I get home, we only have about 1/4" to play with right now, but I would like to get the best backlighting possible, I feel like it would really add to the clean lines off the case.
Click to expand...

It's the damn edit-bug that's been a nuisance since OCN changed to this new platform. Chipp said that they have a possible fix for it though, gotta hope for the best.
He actually made a lit acrylic piece to go behind his mobo, see this post from his build log (not the test-thread I linked earlier).


----------



## bob808

Look at these blocks for the gpu's.. So [email protected] looking if a bit spendy. I'm going to look for the cheapest price I can find on these cause I dont think there is a prettier block for these cards-

Watercool Heatkiller x3 block



















Backplate (the side you would see)



















So much nicer looking than the EK backplate it isnt even funny-
German engineering at its best









The site I found them on they cost 128 for the block and $30 for the backplate. I have to see if I can find them anywhere else for less. The copper version of the card is $20 less- I could paint the copper 'hole' cover thing black and it would look pretty close to the nickle block, but you would still see the copper base of the block. Personally I like the nickle one best.










Edit- the only place I can find the heatkiller backplates is on the watercool site and they're a bit more expensive there $65 for two plus shipping...

This cpu block would go nicely and is a nice deal at $48. I could easily paint the silver parts white and it would go great with the inside color scheme.










Loving this mips chipset block for the motherboard



























Those would be my first choice for blocks but with the exception of the cuples kryos cpu block, I apparently have expensive tastes. These blocks (cpu, 2x gpu, 2x gpu backplate, and mobo chipset) add up to approximately $550. And still need 3 rads, res, pump, fittings and tubing. I'm estimating $1000 for the loop. Lane and i have decided that white tubing with bitspower mat black fittings, with a silver killcoil in the res. I like the 655 pump ($75) and have seen some cool tricks to beautify it without buying a dress-up kit. ( I think it is in Sil3nt's build log, I'm not sure)










I really like the true silver (silver plated) barbs as they eliminate the need for a kill coil, but I think the mat black barbs will go better with the color scheme-

True silver










Mat black










I like the primoflex tubing. 7/16 inch over 1/2 barbs works great. Really good bend radius on this stuff.










Im thinking RX 240 rads for the bottom area-



















I still have to find the right size rad for up top. The Black Ice Xtreme 3 High Performance Radiator would fit with about 4 or 5mm of room to the mb.










Then a bunch of xigmatec fans- We've got the tried and true old school xiggy's
61 CFM at less than 20dba



















and the new versions which I have never used before. They look pretty darn sweet! Can anyone vouch for them?
75 CFM @ 24 dba


----------



## lanemiller

Mmmm German engineering. I knew I paid the extra service costs on my car for something. Maybe it's because it's German.

I really like the EK backplates more for the GPUs,


but the CPU block for Watercool is quite sexy IMHO


I like the Liquid Fusion Reservoirs, but I'd like to see it in the white and black before I purchase one, I'll probably email them for a photo


We shall see


----------



## bob808

Just a thought for you Lane since you seem to like the EK blocks- http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1229439&mpage=1
If you want ek, I recommend the copper versions to avoid headaches down the road.

Heatkiller cpu blocks are great too! I am using on right now. I recommendated the cuples kryos because of the black top and the low(ish) price.
I like them both and both perform great. If I am not mistaken, the cuplex beats the heatkiller by a small margin, and is probably cheaper to boot, and imo it looks a bit sleeker/classier.

My suggestions are just that, suggestions. People will always have different opinions on what looks good. Personally I think the EK block and backplate pale in comparision to the heatkiller or aguatuning gpu blocks, and I think the heatkiller polished backplate absolutly blows away the EK backplate, but that is only my opinion.

Bottom line is that its your money and your computer. You will buy what you want. I'm just trying to help


----------



## Blizlake

Those watercool nickle plated gpu blocks and backplates







lol sorry lane but you gotta be crazy if you prefer EK over Watercool







At least we seem to agree on the cpu block...

The new xiggy fans, the ones with weird blades, perform slightly better on radiators than the "regular" ones (or so I've heard).


----------



## lanemiller

Those new Xigmatek fans look SICK. I think they would look really nice inside there. And it's not really the blocks that I'm too worried about, I'm just skeptical as to how the chrome-ish backplates will look in a mostly black/white interior.

That's just my personal opinion lol


----------



## lanemiller

Oops double post


----------



## bob808

They are polished to a mirror finish- it would reflect your motherboard/lighting/everything!

I would leave 'em alone, but we could always get them powdercoated white or black. 2 little pieces, my powdercoat guy could do 'em for cheapish, but again, mirror finish


----------



## lanemiller

Let's go with them, and see how it looks when we stick them in then









I like the matte black fittings, that murderbox has me convinced to go to my friend's shop, and try my hand at bending some 1/4" piping and seeing how I do. I don't know though, it could be fun, it's just been a while since I've gotten my hands dirty with pipe bending, and I've never done anything that small.


----------



## bob808

could be awesome!


----------



## GoodInk

Go with the chrome back plates, sitting right under the ROG logo, it will be







Plus it won't look like every other build out there. What about making some custom acrylic ones? I have an EK back plate and it's OK, they look better in photos than in person, IMO. I really like the looks of those new fans too. I'm also a big fan of 1/2" barbs and 7/16" tubing, I love the look plus it's cheaper too, win, win.


----------



## lanemiller

Well let's take a look at what it takes to get the compression fittings to work on a custom tube like that, I've got a lot of experience running copper plumbing, but it doesn't have to look as pretty. I'm sure we could get it all set up, do some leak testing, and then take them out and paint it all, if you're down to try it all out, that is. I do know that it will add to the work and time until we're done.


----------



## GoodInk

Copper tubing is very sexy too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> some more to my 600t


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evocarlos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juneau78*
> 
> @ Evocarlos u got all of us drooling here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may i ask the copper pipe size and what compression fitting u've use?
> 
> 
> 
> hey juneau78
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i can say about the drooling is wipe your chin haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pipe is 12mm OD soft copper with the ends sanded and then polished for the shiny look
> and the fittings are push in there bitspower sli fittings the ones for the crystal link tubes
> as in this image (partnumber BP-WTP-C47)
> http://www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/Bitspower%20G14in.%20Silver%20Shining%20Multi-Link%20Adapter%20-%20%20BP-WTP-C47.jpeg
Click to expand...


----------



## bob808

metal tubing looks ....









would need compression push-in fittings and some nice chromed pipe, or plated or something polished.

sounds like expensive sex with someone elses credit card. lets do this!
I just hope you know were going to need extra pipe for bad bends and such

+rep Goodink for the valuable info link


----------



## GoodInk

If you go with raw tubing, make sure you wear gloves


----------



## Blizlake

Does that mean that you're going watercool blocks and plates with custom piping?


----------



## lanemiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Copper tubing is very sexy too!


Mmmmmmmmm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> metal tubing looks ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would need compression push-in fittings and some nice chromed pipe, or plated or something polished.
> sounds like expensive sex with someone elses credit card. lets do this!
> I just hope you know were going to need extra pipe for bad bends and such


I think you're going to have to help me figure out the fittings we will need. I say we get the rads first, and get those all fitted in. Then get the blocks, and fittings, and we'll get the pipe to work with all of that. Does that round about right to you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Does that mean that you're going watercool blocks and plates with custom piping?


Yes







I figured I'm sinking a lot of my money into it, and Bob is sinking so much time into it, we might as well do EVERYTHING as perfectly as possible. No sense in going halfway when Bob made the case look as amazing as he has, it would be unfair for me to just throw a few cheap parts into that and call it good. It would be like buying a Ferrari chassis and putting the engine of my Cooper in it.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

I'm interested in using solid pipe, but with my knowledge in this area I'm hesitate because you have to flare the pipe or seat the pipe . I'm going to do some research.

As for push in fitting's I would be happy to set up some test scenarios to see how much pressure these fittings can deal with.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

0 refrigeration copper pipe is where you should start looking for the pipe you need matching the OD measurement. Cost of the pipe is not expensive , if you were to go see your local air con mechanics chances are you could get all the off cut of pipe for a carton of beer.

http://www.crsupport.us/RD_plumbing_113.html


----------



## lanemiller

Yeah, I can get all of the mats needed for dirt, if it costs me anything at all, and I have all of the tools needed already, I just have NO idea fittings and things for the sort. I know copper is going to be the cheapest and easiest method, I just question the color scheme when it's all said and done.

Once I get a few more links on fittings and things of the sort, I'll run by the jobsite and pick up what piping they have, and I've got some hookups (Dad's company account) at a few local hardware stores. I'm sure he'll be willing to sit in his garage for a few hours and dick around with fittings with me. Especially since I'm helping him with his first build ever.

Check out this MONSTER that I picked up last night . His new PC doesn't support dual monitors for him with it's onboard graphics, and I feel like that was one of the cheaper ways to fix that.

So once we get all the rads and waterblocks, then I'll take a look at what it's going to take to run custom piping through it. It'll be a fun experiment.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

what information do you have for using metal tubing, sealing metal with metal fittings is a whole new game.


----------



## lanemiller

For inside a computer, little to no knowledge. I've done a lot of plumbing, using mostly copper and galvanized steel, that's why I wanted to see what all has to be done inside a computer

Edit: I accidentally a letter


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanemiller*
> 
> I say we get the rads first, and get those all fitted in. Then get the blocks, and fittings, and we'll get the pipe to work with all of that. Does that round about right to you?


I say the rads, res and pump, and a couple of these sli push-in fittings first. This way, I can mod the pump (thanks sil3nt!) and we can figure placement of the pump/res, and see if the pipe/fittings is going to work. We can pressure test using the pump/pipe/fittings.

Then get the blocks, a couple items are OOS anyway right now except for at the expensive sites.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanemiller*
> 
> ...we might as well do EVERYTHING as perfectly as possible. No sense in going halfway when Bob made the case look as amazing as he has,...


Ahhaha thanks for the compliment bud









From the looks and the quote from the link that goodink passed our way, the person who made that rig used push-in sli-type fittings. Honestly, it makes me a bit nervous, ad there seems to be nothing locking the pipes in place. I guess it depends on how tightly they 'push in'. I think that the compression firrings in the pc market are made for squashing tubing, not metal pipe. More research is needed.

As to copper not matching the build, we could possibly get them electroplated or anodized. Thats if we get them looking superb like they will have to if I'm going to leave them in there haha. I'm thinking chrome or black chrome or anodized black. God damn this is going to be hot sh it if it works


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Ahhaha thanks for the compliment bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the looks and the quote from the link that goodink passed our way, the person who made that rig used push-in sli-type fittings. Honestly, it makes me a bit nervous, ad there seems to be nothing locking the pipes in place. I guess it depends on how tightly they 'push in'. I think that the compression firrings in the pc market are made for squashing tubing, not metal pipe. More research is needed.
> As to copper not matching the build, we could possibly get them electroplated or anodized. Thats if we get them looking superb like they will have to if I'm going to leave them in there haha. I'm thinking chrome or black chrome or anodized black. God damn this is going to be hot sh it if it works


It would take much to set up a test scenario, but it's going to change in a case to get those bends perfectly square at the fittings is going to be the trick. If they are push fitting it will not seal if the pipe is on an angle. It's a area worth following up and adapting fittings. Even re machining threads to suit water blocks, i did about hour research on it this morning it could be possible to devise a system that could be quite successful.


----------



## bob808

nice! any tips you can pass our way would obviously be apprieciated









Yeah, the bends are going to have to be perfect so that the pipe is perfectly lined up with the fittings. It's going to be quite a bit of trial and error, and discarded pipe, I'm sure.

I saw this episode of cake boss (one of my daughters fav shows) where he wanted to use pipe to mimic the st. lewis arch, and it took him like 7 pipes and it still looked like crap..


----------



## GoodInk

I wish I had more info, I tried picking that guys brains for info on how he did it, but got no love


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I wish I had more info, I tried picking that guys brains for info on how he did it, but got no love


It's an idea worth exploring, google time.


----------



## GoodInk

Looks like Koolance makes fittings for copper tubing.

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/default.php?cPath=62_107



Spare compression rings
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/default.php?cPath=78


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I wish I had more info, I tried picking that guys brains for info on how he did it, but got no love


9/10 times the way people do it is simply with a role of copper tubing and a pibe bender.... you just have to be a little careful since copper is so malleable and go slow... also, i would buy 2x the pipe you need (if not more) as anybody that has ever hard lined anything can telll you it is an art form, and you will constantly mess up (be it putting the bend 1/4 of an inch too early, or simply bending the pipe the wrong way all together)... it comes out looking great, but be warned, that it will take you a few trys and a little frustration







... GL









EDIT: and those compression fittings should work, but i have just always used crystal link connectors


----------



## Alain-s

I have just gone true the hole topic here i need to say very wel done on the side-panels and all the rest ofc.








I also saw that u are thinking of using copper pipes for your loop. If u do, i will give u some pointers for it.

Best to use is the Bitspower fittings these give a very nice finish they aren't to big like the ones from Koolance.
For bending u just use a normal pipe bender for pipes of 12mm.
List of materials that i have used for my copper loop:
Pipe bender 12mm
Pipe Cutter
Flat and round file
Sanding paper 300,500,1000,1500,2000 grid
Polish










When u start fitting the pipes u need to make sure that file down the end of the pipe else u will damage the rubber sealing in the fitting.
Raw cut pipe with pipe cutter.










After filing and sanding.










this way u cant damage the rubbing rings in the fitting










I hope this will help u a little for making a copper water loop









Here is a picture of my finished mod over 8months ago.



















If the pictures spoil your threat just tell me them i remove them.

Alain


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... and the master has spoken


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alain-s*
> 
> I have just gone true the hole topic here i need to say very wel done on the side-panels and all the rest ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw that u are thinking of using copper pipes for your loop. If u do, i will give u some pointers for it.
> Best to use is the Bitspower fittings these give a very nice finish they aren't to big like the ones from Koolance.
> For bending u just use a normal pipe bender for pipes of 12mm.
> List of materials that i have used for my copper loop:
> Pipe bender 12mm
> Pipe Cutter
> Flat and round file
> Sanding paper 300,500,1000,1500,2000 grid
> Polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When u start fitting the pipes u need to make sure that file down the end of the pipe else u will damage the rubber sealing in the fitting.
> Raw cut pipe with pipe cutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After filing and sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this way u cant damage the rubbing rings in the fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this will help u a little for making a copper water loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my finished mod over 8months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the pictures spoil your threat just tell me them i remove them.
> Alain


mother of god. That is seriously the most beautiful thing i have ever seen.
its bringing tears to my eyes.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alain-s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the pictures spoil your threat just tell me them i remove them.
> 
> Alain










I'm really thinking I might try this.


----------



## bob808

Thanks for the tips Alain! Thats a super clean and beautiful job you did there. Thanks for sharing the tips and the pictures. +rep


----------



## bob808

There's been a bad streak of luck for Lane and myself over the past week.

My grandmother has died and I had an unexpected road trip down to S. California for me and my kids. I missed 3 days of work, had to rent a car, and with motel, food and gas, the trip cost me about $900 cash and $600 in unearned wages.

Lane is having automotive problems resulting from shoddy repairs after an accident that occurred about a year ago. The estimated repair bill is $7000+. Needless to say, this project is taking a backseat to finding daily transportation.

This saddens us both.

Lane has offered to let me keep the case and psu that he purchased for the build in lieu of payment for work done. I feel this is more than generous and am having a hard time accepting the offer. While I do have $350 in personal costs for the case mod (including the hot-swap cage and fan) and a lot of time spent doing the work, this would mean that Lane has close to $550 in costs with nothing to show for it.

I am bothered by this.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Sucks


----------



## Quest99

Sorry for your loss bob808.









Hopefully you will recover from this set back.....Chin up!


----------



## L D4WG

Sorry for your loss... Take time to grieve and rest, sort your financial situation out.

All the best


----------



## Badwrench

I agree. Family and daily life come first. Modding will always be there when you are ready. My condolences.

Oh, and the mod is turning out beautifully.


----------



## GoodInk

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family Bob.

Lane most insurance companies guarantee the work. You may want to call them.


----------



## mark3510

My condolences mate, Its indeed sad news about your grandmother. Nothin could be more worst than losing love ones.
I do hope that you and lane would overcome these financial problems also. Things are really a bit tight nowadays. Best of luck mate.


----------



## jestedsniper

Well, instead of taking the parts for work done, and having to deal with guilty feelings, how about just hold on to the parts for him and when the time comes, continue the build. I have held on to parts for 6-8 months before i was able to finish out builds before, so I do understand. But it's senseless to waste his/your money, and your time spent on this build so far. I am deeply sorry for your loss. Any loss is not easy, especially if it was a close loss.

Take some time, as much time as needed, and then when the opportunity arises, finsh the project. Sometimes, things work out, and sometimes they don't. However, this site, and the people on it, will always be here. Some people come, some people go, but your skills, and the parts will be there when you return.

I hope everything works out for the best for both of you!!!


----------



## bob808

Thanks for the support guys.
This build will continue one way or the other.
I ordered radiators and fans last night for a little over $300.
I got xspc rads, the ex versions of the 360, and two 240's.
I went with the old school xigmatek fams, 8x120mm and 2x140mm.
I also bought some bitspower fittings for a drain line.


----------



## bob808

mod of the month voting is live!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1223637/march-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up-vote-now/0_20

I'm up against some heavy hitters, but regardless of the outcome, I'm honored just to be considered for mod of the month.

Have a look at the nominations and get your votes in


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> mod of the month voting is live!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1223637/march-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up-vote-now/0_20
> 
> I'm up against some heavy hitters, but regardless of the outcome, I'm honored just to be considered for mod of the month.
> 
> Have a look at the nominations and get your votes in


That is way I nominated you, this case is a heavy hitter. Plus if you don't win you can hold off awhile until you get closer to being finished for a second go at it. I'm just hoping people look and see what all went in to this case, I can see a few people going, well he just put a window in it and cut some designs in it. Little that they know those things are a big deal with this case. You got my vote for sure, the skill and patients you displayed, and the how cool it looks over all


----------



## leehamer

i vote for YOU!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

looks good, I will gladly watch the ending to this


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That is way I nominated you, this case is a heavy hitter. Plus if you don't win you can hold off awhile until you get closer to being finished for a second go at it. I'm just hoping people look and see what all went in to this case, I can see a few people going, well he just put a window in it and cut some designs in it. Little that they know those things are a big deal with this case. You got my vote for sure, the skill and patients you displayed, and the how cool it looks over all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leehamer*
> 
> i vote for YOU!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> looks good, I will gladly watch the ending to this


Thanks guys!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> There's been a bad streak of luck for Lane and myself over the past week.
> My grandmother has died and I had an unexpected road triP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Thanks guys!


Hey bob808, i has a very unexpected situation in my life last month i was in the Mod of the Month Contest i had 90% of my Mod done and after the unexpected i stopped work on it and it still here collection dust some times i use it and most of the time it just seating there, i don't want see your beautiful hard work stacked in this corner keep your head up and finish THIS!!!! you do have some great skills man +rep


----------



## Badwrench

Glad to hear that your build is continuing. I love the desk in the Mod of the Month selections, but will vote for yours as I feel that 99.9% of the people who mod their stuff are doing so to something that came off the shelf. Your build shows what can be done with a little planning and a ton of skill.

You know where my vote is going


----------



## mark3510

Voted for that bad ass cosmos!


----------



## bob808

You guys rock! Thanks for the votes!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> With the lights working, I prepare the door for re-assembly using the awsome double-sided tape that I bought for this build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tape backing removed. This tape is very, very thin with the backing removed, I would describe it as more of a film then tape. It is also very sticky making a strong bond.


What tape is this and where did you get it?


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Here's the good stuff- $9 a roll- Its like a super sticky film.
> Super thin without the backing.
> Just what the doctor ordered-


It's 3M speedtape and should be available at any 3M distributer. I bought it locally at a brick and mortar store, but it's probably available online from numerous e-tailors.










Edit, looking at the lable, is 'fastcap' speedtape. http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/showsearchresults.asp?pageStyle=H&resultCnt=10&keyword=speedtape&x=0&y=0

Getting fans on Thursday, and radiators on Friday, so small update this weekend.


----------



## mybadomen

Love this build and subbed.Really incredible work! Would love to see it a little more completed though and will be looking forward to it. Great job and beautiful build!


----------



## Darr3n

Imo, this is the best picture











Orange > all, and the case looks fantastic and I love the design on panel.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Love this build and subbed.Really incredible work! Would love to see it a little more completed though and will be looking forward to it. Great job and beautiful build!


Thanks for the words and the sub! It will get completed one way or another. I'm kind of giving Lane some time to see whats what, I've got some of his components here at my house, and he's currently using a pc that I loaned him so he wouldn't be without during the build... Hoping to hear from him soon and wish him the best with his financial situation.

I did get a box from newegg today containing the case fans








I haven't opened it yet though so no pictures muhahaha

Radiators schedueled to arrive tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Imo, this is the best picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange > all, and the case looks fantastic and I love the design on panel.


Thanks Darr3n, I like that one too-

Man o man, it has been hell week at work. I've been getting home late every night, and had to work two 14 hr days in a row. I got home last night about 10:00 and then made the mistake of coming here to OCN and didn't get to sleep until 1:30 am and had to wake up at 5:30 to do it all over again... at least I only had to work 11 hrs today









I am so ready for the weekend-

I want to thank everyone who took the time to vote in the mod of the month contest. I really felt honored and thanks again guys for the nomination.
It felt great to be apprieciated for modding on this site. All the other nominees had some really sweet builds and logs. I'm happy to be a part of this forum. There's always something cool being built, modded, or discussed. Before I came here, I used to just buy a Dell or Gateway every couple years haha. I can't say its a cheap hobby, but I love doing it and I think thats what counts. I make build logs to help and share ideas and hopefully inspire other people to try their hand at something they haven't done before. And when I run into problems or something I don't know, this is a great place for answers and advice.


----------



## Quest99

14 hours shifts?!? 2 days in a row!.... You must be a zombie at work!


----------



## GoodInk

I know the feeling, when deployed we work "12" more like 14's most days and get 1 day a week off. The first couple of weeks suck, then you get used to it. The funny thing is most people come to work on their day off because they are bored.


----------



## phillyd

gorgeous build. time to upgrade those headphones tho


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> 14 hours shifts?!? 2 days in a row!.... You must be a zombie at work!


I just got home. 12 3/4 hours today, 62.5 hours in five days...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I know the feeling, when deployed we work "12" more like 14's most days and get 1 day a week off. The first couple of weeks suck, then you get used to it. The funny thing is most people come to work on their day off because they are bored.


Yeah- your body does adjust, but this is abnormal for me so I'm definately feeling it. I tell myself that I'm going to sleep in but I'll probably wake up near normal time.. During the week, I feel like I could sleep for a couple more hours every morning and hit snooze too many times, then on the weekend I wake up at 5:30-6:00 and can't go back to sleep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> gorgeous build. time to upgrade those headphones tho


What headphones? The red and silver ones are Lanes- I'm rocking some hd650's for home use and some mdr-v6's for on the go.

I got my package from sidewinder computers today. after a shower and some dinner, I'll open 'em up and take some pics if I dont fall asleep haha


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> 14 hours shifts?!? 2 days in a row!.... You must be a zombie at work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got home. 12 3/4 hours today, 62.5 hours in five days...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I know the feeling, when deployed we work "12" more like 14's most days and get 1 day a week off. The first couple of weeks suck, then you get used to it. The funny thing is most people come to work on their day off because they are bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah- your body does adjust, but this is abnormal for me so I'm definately feeling it. I tell myself that I'm going to sleep in but I'll probably wake up near normal time.. During the week, I feel like I could sleep for a couple more hours every morning and hit snooze too many times, then on the weekend I wake up at 5:30-6:00 and can't go back to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my package from sidewinder computers today. after a shower and some dinner, I'll open 'em up and take some pics if I dont fall asleep haha
Click to expand...

Overtime! I hate it when I do that on the weekends.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> What headphones? The red and silver ones are Lanes- I'm rocking some hd650's for home use and some mdr-v6's for on the go.


----------



## Quest99

He fell asleep!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> He fell asleep!


----------



## bob808

Indeed I did- I slept for over 10 hours too! I'm feeling much better today









I've got some components delivered within the last week or so- This delivery was a little over a week ago, a box from newegg and a package from aquatuning-










newegg box first-










A pair of evga 480's! I got these for myself when I saw them for $200 apiece, figured it was time to upgrade my 295's...










The 480's come with a HDMI cable, a couple power adaptors, and a dvi to vga adaptor. I'm surprised they don't come with an sli bridge-










and in the aquatuning package, a couple boxes and some gummy bears-










As I open the box, I am yelled at in german, and thanked for my purchase-










After opening the box, There's a bag with a backplate, instructions, and some thermal pad-










Here's the backplate-










Top side of waterblock in vacuume-locked bag-


















Business side of the block-










Another newegg box arrived on Thursday, then a box from Sidewinder computers on Friday-










newegg box is full of 'old' style xigmatek fans. 8x120mm and 2x140mm










These were in the box from sidewinder computers, 2x240mm rads, a 360 rad, a couple sets of rad stands, and a few bitspower fittings-










Fittings for drain port-










they will go like so-



















The rads come with some hardware for attaching fans.










xspc ex240mm rad










The actual cooling area of these rads is pretty thin. The thickness of the rad is 1.4" and then there is aboue .25" between the fan mounting surface and the cooling fins making the cooling area less than an inch thick. I'm thinking I may return these and get rx240's instead. Opinions? Does anyone know how these ex240's compare to the rx240's with low-speed fans? Any info will be appreiciated! I need a skinny rad up top, but I could go with fatter ones on the bottom.










rad stands. I was going to make my own but these were fairly inexpensive and should do the job well-










Cooling stuff for the case-










All packed away for now.










What do you guys think about the ex240 rads? They are supposed to perform well. They just look kind of wimpy to me, not that you would really be able to tell how thick they are once they are installed, and the thinner size will alow more air to be drawn up from the intake vent on the bottom floor of the case.


----------



## Blizlake

RX performs better at lower rpm but EX wins at mid-high speeds. The EX performs well on low speeds too so I would just keep those







Or get some 80mm thick nexxxos monsta rads








Some sweet kit btw!


----------



## GoodInk

Well I'm at work right now and can't see the pic







As for the rad's it really depends on how low you want to keep your RPM's. Here is a really good write up on the rads and more, 16 in total.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1190800/bundymania-user-review-triple-radiator-360-roundup-16-rads-tested

Back home now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Sexy Alert!
> 
> 
> 
> Top side of waterblock in vacuume-locked bag-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That water block is sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Awesome Alert!
> 
> 
> 
> Another newegg box arrived on Thursday, then a box from Sidewinder computers on Friday-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DUDE YOU GOT A BOX OF AWESOME!
> *


----------



## Badwrench

I would stick with the ex rads. Those xigmateks will be nearly silent when throttled down to roughly 1000-1200 rpm (where I ran mine on my ex







). Great fans and very good rads. Nice a thin, so easy to use and set up.


----------



## bob808

I spent all day rounding up some needed items to move this build along.

I'm torn on which fans to use, I may do a mix of cougars and xiggys. I really like how the xigmatek's blades look in action, but I am genuinely surprised at the performance of the Cougar vortexs. I have bought so many fans over the past few years is search of the perfect mix between noise and performance, and I think I have a new favorite in the Cougars. It's too bad that they dont match my color scheme as well as the xiggys.

I ordered a full set of xigmateks (120s and 140s, old style) because I have always liked them and thought they were pretty good and not to loud. But when I plugged in the single 140mm Cougar vortex, I was literally blown away. The air blown out the back seems somehow concentrated/focused and it honestly is about the quietest fan ever unless you compare it to a stock lian li that runs @600 rpm, and it's probably still quieter! The only noise I could make out is the whoosing of air- Needless to say, I also ordered a full set of the cougars also. I'll either rma the ones Idon't use (and pay shipping and a 15% restocking fee) or try to sell them here on OCN.

I whole-heartily recommend the cougars as an alternative to noctuas and gentle typhoons as possibly the new king of fans









Anyway, sorry about the rave/wall of text, I think I've been in front of my screen too long lol. I was messing aroung with the rads and fans last night and managed to get a couple pictures of how the xiggys look with their orange blades and white leds-

Top slider down-









slider up-









Those fans look absolutely [email protected]! I love 'em








I did however notice a grumbly soung emitting from both of the 140mm xiggys that I have never noticed before, probably because it isnt very loud and gets drowned out by multiple fans. But compared to the cougars- well, there's no comparison when it comes to the air that you feel getting pushed around and the almost silence.

But those xiggys look so damn good, hence the dilemma. The cougars just are the wrong shade of orange. I though about maybe painting them, but I am worried of throwing off the balance/impeding the performance. The orange is just a shade off, not sure if it would be worth it to paint them, especially since I'm not sure how to get the blade off haha. There is no snap ring under the sticker on the back...

I also thought about modding some leds into the fan, but where would I hide the wires? and I would have to incorporate a resister somewhere too.. seems impractal to have wires wrapping around the frame of the fans..

I also noticed that the built in fan controller on the Cosmos II is absolute crap. Instead of lowering the voltage, it rapidly turn off/on the power to the fan, causing a flickering in the xigmateks leds (and any led fan I assume, besides CM's own led fans that use a sepatate power lead for the leds), making a strobe effect and provoking me into a flashback. This is a pretty crap method of slowing down a fans rpms if you ask me, so I will be getting a fan controller for the top-most 5.25" bay.

By the way, can someone please tell me why my loops always cost so much?? I mean god-damn







I was able to justify the binge spending because of all the overtime I got last week. Daddy needs a new pair of waterblocks haha. Instead of showing you guys shopping carts from newegg, sidewinder and ppcs, I'll wait until stuff starts rolling in and post pics.

I won a bid for a used 1/2" copper tube bender from fleabay for $40 and tried to track down some 12mm od copper tubing. I ordered some 1/2" x 10' strait tubing from lowes online for $11 and change (and a 1/2" tubing cutter), but when I went to go pick it up, it looked too big, so I measured it with a tape measure and it was 5/8" (1/2" id) so I walked back to the plumbing section, the only strait lengths (in 1/2" od) were 2' for $15! I bought a 20' roll for $45 but I dont know if I'll be able to straighten it out enough for my liking so I have a sneaky suspicion that I'll be taking it back to the store. Hopefully I'll have some luck at a plumbing supply store, because home depot was telling the same story.

I did find some 12mm x 2' lengths of pyrex glass tubing though, so I'm thinking that could be a neat option depending on how strong it is. It's much cheaper than the copper and would look pretty damn cool I think. I can get 12 pieces of 12mm x 2' tubes for $25 + shipping which will come to about $1.50 per foot. At that cost, I wouldn't mind messing up a few pieces. I have access to a pretty good size torch at my work, and have a small map gas one here that may be good enough, I'm not sure. It may be worth a shot as I think it could be cool, depending on how strong it is. I wouldn't want to be moving the computer aroung very much with thin walled glass tubing full of water inside... so I'm going to try and find some 12mm strait copper tubing first lol.


----------



## Quest99

Nice! I always liked Cougar Fans, they don't get enough praise. Did I read this right? Copper bender? Sweet! Will you be polishing them or plating them? Are you going for the tarnish look?

This is getting very interesting!


----------



## Badwrench

I had a grumble in one of my Xigmateks as well - solved with a single drop of marvel oil in the bearing







.

As far as the pyrex, it is quite strong. The only issue I would see it that it doesn't flex. The copper will give a little bit as you tighten everything down, but the glass won't. As long as you get your bends perfect, you should be good as far as durability. In addition, you can also blow bubbles in certain areas to increase the water volume.

Some tutorials:
Bending glass tubes
Blowing bubbles (yes, it is a tutorial for a water pipe, but the technique is the same.)


----------



## phillyd

i like the copper idea, and my cougar fans do exceptionally well!!


----------



## GoodInk

What about acrylic tubing? It might be easier to work with than glass.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22752&catid=440




I was going to go this route until I saw the prices on the crystal link connectors.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What about acrylic tubing? It might be easier to work with than glass.
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22752&catid=440


Thats an opton too, but I think I would try the pyrex first as I have some experience working with glass. I used to do stained glass in high school and haveme bent glass in a kiln, and have done some glass blowing so I think I could pull it off as long as I can get enough heat from the torch at work.

I did manage to track down some 1/2" OD straight copper tubing from Ferguson Plumbing suppply. They are bring me down a 20' length that cost $1.50 a foot (same as the pyrex) which is less than the coiled copper tubing that I bought from Lowes, so I will be returning that today, if I get off work in tima lol.

The 20' length will be in tomorrow so thats cool. I was thinking about either polishing the copper and clear coating it to help preventing it from getting tarnished. OR if it turns out really well, I would consider having it silver electroplated to eliminate the need for a kill coil. That would be the best imo but I have no idea how much that would cost.

I still think the pyrex would be cool, and if I went that route, I would maybe use that orange coolant that you showed early in this thread. It would be sick. I don't think I have ever seen a watercooling loop using glass tubing-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I was going to go this route until I saw the prices on the crystal link connectors.


sidewinder computers has then for $4.00 a piece for the larger type with 2 o-rings and $3.25 for the shorter ones with a single o-ring
Here's a link for all of them- http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/slifittings.html
Well, I guess I should get back to work now haha, Im typing on my boss's laptop in the office


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What about acrylic tubing? It might be easier to work with than glass.
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22752&catid=440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an opton too, but I think I would try the pyrex first as I have some experience working with glass. I used to do stained glass in high school and haveme bent glass in a kiln, and have done some glass blowing so I think I could pull it off as long as I can get enough heat from the torch at work.
> 
> I did manage to track down some 1/2" OD straight copper tubing from Ferguson Plumbing suppply. They are bring me down a 20' length that cost $1.50 a foot (same as the pyrex) which is less than the coiled copper tubing that I bought from Lowes, so I will be returning that today, if I get off work in tima lol.
> 
> The 20' length will be in tomorrow so thats cool. I was thinking about either polishing the copper and clear coating it to help preventing it from getting tarnished. OR if it turns out really well, I would consider having it silver electroplated to eliminate the need for a kill coil. That would be the best imo but I have no idea how much that would cost.
> 
> I still think the pyrex would be cool, and if I went that route, I would maybe use that orange coolant that you showed early in this thread. It would be sick. I don't think I have ever seen a watercooling loop using glass tubing-
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I was going to go this route until I saw the prices on the crystal link connectors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sidewinder computers has then for $4.00 a piece for the larger type with 2 o-rings and $3.25 for the shorter ones with a single o-ring
> Here's a link for all of them- http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/slifittings.html
> Well, I guess I should get back to work now haha, Im typing on my boss's laptop in the office
Click to expand...

Killer!! I'm doing this!! And if the acrylic doesn't work out, then I can always go copper.







+ Rep You just made my day, plus they have black


----------



## bob808

I picked up my straight copper pipe from Fergusons today. It was 20 feet long, but no worries, I has my little cutter that I bought from lowes that says if for 1/2" pipe. so I take the cutter out of the package and give it a try. It is too big, as plumbers are weird when it comes to measurements.

One of the employees at the store was nice enough to cut the pipe in half for me so I could throw it into the back of my pickup. Anyway, back to plumbers being wack- They measure the pipe by the size of the hole in the tube, not the outside diameter. So you could have some some 5/8 outside diameter pipe with a wall thinkness of 1/16" and they would call it 1/2" tubing.

So needless to say, I returned the pipe cutter and the coiled copper tubing to lowes and bought the right size cutter (3/8") and also bought a tubing bender (3/8"). Now that means that the tubing bender that I bought used off of ebay is too big and is for 5/8" outer diameter pipe. I'll just put it back up for sale-

I'm just waiting on packages to arrive now.
Newegg coming this Thursday, ppcs and sidewinder coming next Tuesday, so probbaly not to much in that way of updates for the next week.

Edit: I guess they use outer diameter measurement for the pipe bender, because the pipe I have says 3/8" and measures 1/2 (OD), and the bender I bought from Lowes says it's for 3/8" pipe, but it's not big enough lol. Wacky plumbers- Looks like another trip to the hardware store. That's ok, I think I will get a bit heavier duty pipe cutter while I'm there. The little one I got works, but it's not very easy to use, and 1/2" is its max pipe thickness.

Looks like the bender I bought from ebay is the one I need after all (I hope haha)


----------



## Quest99

I cannot wait to see the outcome of this! Are you going to have the copper pipes plated or going for the tarnish look?


----------



## Badwrench

I would go with polished tubing and clear coat it to help prevent tarnish.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Hey Bob let me give some info as i am using the Pyrex in my build and res... and I'm not sure if you have your fittings yet....

Those BitsPower fittings will ONLY work with 12mm od tube Max OD for the fittings as I have measured them is 12.2mm. Thats it... unless you have a way to shrink down the end of the copper it isn't going to fit. And 3/8" OD will be too small... That's ultimately why I went with the pyrex for my build...



Hope i didnt just rain on your parade but I saw you throwing inch measurements around and I wanted to step in and let you know what I have already learned.


----------



## Quest99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I would go with polished tubing and clear coat it to help prevent tarnish.


Do you know how effective this "clear coat" really is? How long does it last before it starts to tarnish again? Is it done professionally?


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> I cannot wait to see the outcome of this! Are you going to have the copper pipes plated or going for the tarnish look?


only time will tell- Definately not going for the tarnished look. Silver-plated would be awsome and useful, but I'm not sure of the cost, and I would only pay if the tubing and bends turned out perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I would go with polished tubing and clear coat it to help prevent tarnish.


Yeah, I'm leaning in this direction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no_safe_HAVEN*
> 
> Hey Bob let me give some info as i am using the Pyrex in my build and res... and I'm not sure if you have your fittings yet....
> Those BitsPower fittings will ONLY work with 12mm od tube Max OD for the fittings as I have measured them is 12.2mm. Thats it... unless you have a way to shrink down the end of the copper it isn't going to fit. And 3/8" OD will be too small... That's ultimately why I went with the pyrex for my build...
> 
> Hope i didnt just rain on your parade but I saw you throwing inch measurements around and I wanted to step in and let you know what I have already learned.


Yeah, I tried to order some 12mm outer diameter tubing but the guy at the plumbing supply store looked at me like I was un-american lol. The tubing I bought is stamped with 3/8" but when I measure it, it looks to me to come up an RCH short of 1/2" outer diameter, and seeing that 12.2mm comverts to just over .48" . I do not have a nice digital caliper, but were talking about two one-hundreds of an inch here (or less if my eye isn't lying to me) so I will just have to wait and see. I could always thin down the part of the tubing that goes into the fitting by sanding it a little bit if I had to, but here's to hoping I wont have to









+rep for the useful info even though I already knew of the discrepency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Do you know how effective this "clear coat" really is? How long does it last before it starts to tarnish again? Is it done professionally?


Copper gets tarnished by oxidation, caused by exposure to air, chemicals, and/or dirt & oils. The purpose of the clear coat (clear paint) is to seal out these impurities and should help a great deal. It would be important to wear plastic gloves when handling the copper during/after polishing to eliminate oil/grease from transferring from your fingers to the copper before the clear-coat.

The alternative is to annually clean your copper with a metal polish like Brasso or Barkeepers friend, or even just a vinigar/water solution.


----------



## Badwrench

Exactly. Once polished, you would wipe it down with some IPA or equivalent solvent (while wearing gloves) and go straight to an automotive type clear. This has been the most effective in the past for me.


----------



## bob808

Thanks for the tip Badwrench- So much useful knowledge to be had here on OCN thanks to members like you.









Well I have made a decision regarding the fans. I'm going to keep the Xigmateks in the top (because they look so damn good up there) and use the cougars everywhere else (because they work so well). The cougar orange does not match the build but the blades pop right off easily, so I am going to paint them to match and be done with it. The only thing that still wont match are the anti-vibration pads, and I could always just peel them off, but I dont think they're that big of deal either way.

Looks like I am going to be transferring my motherboard into this case as I have not heard anything from Lane since he said that he had to back out of the project and that I could keep the case and psu, two weeks ago. I feel bad for him and his financial situation, and that he is out over $500 for the case and psu, but if he ever wants my help in the future, I will be there for him. Also I have a gut feeling that he really wants to do his own work, instead of having it done for him.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Yeah, I tried to order some 12mm outer diameter tubing but the guy at the plumbing supply store looked at me like I was un-american lol. The tubing I bought is stamped with 3/8" but when I measure it, it looks to me to come up an RCH short of 1/2" outer diameter, and seeing that 12.2mm comverts to just over .48" . I do not have a nice digital caliper, but were talking about two one-hundreds of an inch here (or less if my eye isn't lying to me) so I will just have to wait and see. I could always thin down the part of the tubing that goes into the fitting by sanding it a little bit if I had to, but here's to hoping I wont have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for the useful info even though I already knew of the discrepency.


Cool dude, was just being on the safe side and offering what I knew. I'm sure most around here are as anal as me when it comes to doing research before committing to something.


----------



## bob808

Little update today, my latest order from newegg arrived today containing 10 cougar fans (6x140mm and 4x120mm) and a NZXT 2 meter orange led light string.










I popped out the fan blades and I am going to tape off the magnets and little spindle, and paint them Hemi orange so they match the color of the case. I may paint a couple of them white, but I doubt it. I have to think about it a bit more.










Oh and a couple photos that I forgot to uplaod earlier when I was installing the 360 rad up top.
There were a couple tabs in the way, preventing the rad from sitting flush with the top of the case. These tabs apparently hold up the front half of the front most fan, so you dont have to use screws up front or something.










I just bent them back and forth with a pair of pliers until they broke off-










Then when I put the radiator up to the top of the case, I noticed that the 120mm pre-made fan mounting holes didn't quite line up, and I had to enlarge them using my rotary tool with a little diamond bit.










Time to tape off the fan blades now.
More to come and thanks for your comments!


----------



## Quest99

Those fans are sweet! Can't wait to see them painted.....But what I am really impatient to see are your copper tubing skills!


----------



## phillyd

I love my Cougar fans too, great performance/db ratio
and they look great
id love em if they were a bit more orange tho.


----------



## irienaoki

Sub'ed
just finished my haf 922 mod
i ll start on cosmos 2 in few days
i ll 'snatch' some of ur ideas later
hope u dont mind


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irienaoki*
> 
> Sub'ed
> just finished my haf 922 mod
> i ll start on cosmos 2 in few days
> i ll 'snatch' some of ur ideas later
> hope u dont mind


where is ur haf log?


----------



## irienaoki

just open a worklog for it
it s half completed already
so u will see a wall of pictures


----------



## phillyd

I love walls of pics


----------



## bob808

I got the fan blades painted last night.
After popping the blades out of their housing, I taped off the spindles and magnets on the backside of the blades-










Then I took them down to the basement and sprayed them with my Hemi Orange engine enamel spraypaint. I let them dry for an hour after painting one side with 3 light coats, with about 5 minutes between coats. Then I flipped them over and painted the other side of the blades and let them dry until I got home from work tonight. Here's what they look like painted, there is one unpainted fan for comparison-










Finally, I removed the rubber sound-dampening pads from the corners of the frames, only on the side that faces the inside of the case, so between the case and fan, they are still there. They look great!










Parts from Performance Pcs and Sidewinder whould be arriving early next week. More to come- stay tuned!


----------



## animal0307

Fans look good. I think I liked the original color more, I know they match the case but it's too red for my liking. Do it look that red in person?


----------



## Blizlake

Neat job with the fans bob


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys- I'll do some tests and look into it.
> I drilled some holes for attaching the window. I had to be careful as clearances are pretty tight, so I put some tape on the painted side of the door, and drew some lines and points. Next, I put the door together and inserted the acrilic window and taped it to the aluminum skin to prevent it from moving. Then I grabbed my trusty Makita cordless drill and drilled 12 holes for bolts (3 for each side).
> Clearance is tight for the nuts, but it fits-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I removed the tape, this setback happened. I guess I should've used blue tape instead of the green, but I didn't have any...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that big of a deal, I'll just sand it smooth and paint it again, but the paint should've stuck better than that. I used the same brand primer and paint, and cleaned the sanding dust off good.. maybe the 1000 grit sandpaper i used to smooth the primer didn't leave enough for the paint to grab onto.. who knows?


I know.

This happened because u didn't use plastic adhesion promoter. as an Airbrush painter trust me that anything plastic needs this , If you don't want this happening to you again you need plastic adhesion promoter. Best one I've used is BULLDOG but there's other brands like dupli color.

so the order of your painting should be

1. prepair and sand
2.adhession promoter
3.primer and sand again if needed
4.paint
5. clear coat (this is needed)

Here is a little link to know a little more about this subject
http://www2.dupont.com/Automotive/en_US/products_services/paintCoatings/plasticExterior.html


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> I know.
> This happened because u didn't use plastic adhesion promoter. as an Airbrush painter trust me that anything plastic needs this , If you don't want this happening to you again you need plastic adhesion promoter. Best one I've used is BULLDOG but there's other brands like dupli color.
> so the order of your painting should be
> 1. prepair and sand
> 2.adhession promoter
> 3.primer and sand again if needed
> 4.paint
> 5. clear coat (this is needed)
> Here is a little link to know a little more about this subject
> http://www2.dupont.com/Automotive/en_US/products_services/paintCoatings/plasticExterior.html


except that the paint that came off was on aluminum, not plastic. Thanks for the tips though, I am always looking for painting tips as this was not the first problem I had when painting haha!


----------



## bob808

Hey guys-
I was able to get a bit of work done yesterday. I took all the components out of my sig-rig since I will be moving them into the Cosmos II. Here are a couple shots of the Hal-9000 in the Cosmos 1000 case-





































As you can see, it was a black/red build on the inside so some changes have to be made. I find the black connector plate for the EK-Classified X58 chipset block and decide to make it my test piece. First I mask it off with some tape-










Then I spray it with my Hemi orange paint to fill in the engraved lettering. Next I sand it down to get the orange paint off of the face of the piece. I didn't take any pictures of this... I used 220, 400, 800, and 1000 grit paper, all wet. Well the delrin or acetal didn't return to its original black color and was a lighter shade, so I sprayed it with some clear and that did the trick.

Here's how it turned out-










I like how it turned out, so I do the same to the rest of the acetal top-half of the chipset block. Here's a picture of it taped and painted-










Instead of sanding this one, I just used my fingernail to scrape off the paint before it was fully cured, then I clear coated it. I am pretty happy with the result-










These Dominator ram sticks have served me well and are very fast with tight timings, (2000 MHz, 7-8-7-20 stock, 2133 6-7-6-18 was what I was able to get out of them) but the red heatsinks will not do.










Using an allen wrench, I remove the top heat-sinks-










I apply two light coats of orange to the heat-sinks. After letting them dry for an hour, I put them back on and here's what they look like now-










Thankfully, the nickle EK blocks have held up great over the last three years and show no sign of flaking.










There is a little bit of white-ish residue in the blocks as you can see in this picture. Originally, I didn't rinse out the radiators or anything before I put the loop into use. I used only distilled water and bitspower tru-silver (silver plated) fittings. I only changed the water two times in almost three years, so the residue is to be expected I suppose. It's probably flux and other stuff left over in the radiators from the manufacturing process. Anyways, it wiped right off with a rag, and was shiny nickle when I was done.










Here is the top back installed. This is going to look sharp! This board is almost perfect fo my color scheme as the pci-e, ram slots, and the sata socket almost match the Hemi-orange color


















While I was at it, I took apart my Heat-Killer 3.0 block, cleaned it, and painted the stainless brackets and bolts black, and the springs orange. The black turned out very flat, and clashed with the shiny black waterblock, so I sprayed it with some clear, to add some semi-gloss.










Originally, I had the center strip painted orange (the piece around the fittings) but it didn't look good, so I sprayed it black.










That's it for now, but there's more to come!
Thanks for looking and as always, feel free to leave your comments and ideas.


----------



## GoodInk

Looks great I'm not sure if I would have painted the CPU block but it looks good.


----------



## bob808

yeah I thought about taking it apart again, but figured a little more clear on the outside of the block wouldn't hurt. There is already a clear coat or lacquer on the block or it would've become tarmished by now. I'm doing some little bits of painting now and will update again a bit later.

happy easter OCN!


----------



## Quest99

WoW...very nice....I don't know if I would have the courage to sand the EK chipset block, but it turned out like straight out of the factory!


----------



## mybadomen

Love the detail. I cant wait to see this finished ! Subbed of course.


----------



## bob808

heh I just watched vol. 6 episode 12 of Futurerama where Bender is overclocked and watercooled lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> WoW...very nice....I don't know if I would have the courage to sand the EK chipset block, but it turned out like straight out of the factory!


Thank you!
I had to try it- plus I have the transparent red one if I messed this one up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Love the detail. I cant wait to see this finished ! Subbed of course.


Thanks for the sub









OK. I got some more painting done.
I painted the i/o shield black on one side- here's before the primer/paint










Here's the pci bracket for my soundcard painted, it was fake gold plated-










more brackets and a few screws primered-










look what the easter bunny brought me


















orange screws for gpu's










Soundcard with newly painted slot-cover-










Pieces drying in the sun. It was surprisingly nice out today


















Those dual pcb (reference design) 295's with heatkiller waterblocks in the background are for sale by the way-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1227906/2nd-price-drop-2x-gtx-295s-dual-pcb-with-heatkiller-waterblocks-free-shipping/0_20

Here's my lapped i7-920 all clean and ready for some...



















all dry-










Motherboard and cards installed








I may move the soundcard either up or down, not sure which slot to put it in yet-
Does it make any difference?










I sandpaper polished the 480 backplates to make 'em shiney and reflective-










Here's the back as I have it now. notice the black i/o shield and slot covers and the orange gpu screws-










With the door back on, it makes my board look like a m-atx haha. I cant wait until I get the rest of my stuff in the mail this week. Should have some good updates by next weekend instead of these little paint mods-










I hope all you are having a nice easter! I'm getting ready to take the girls out to eat for dinner. I'm starving!


----------



## heatsink

Looking good. You notice how all or most of us like working near the frig ? Lol


----------



## i got dat ku5h

nice


----------



## Quest99

Enjoy your dinner! You deserve it!







Love the updates!


----------



## Hartk1213

im sorry if i missed it but is this not the mod for his client anymore??


----------



## Jermasaurus

Coming together beautifully!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> im sorry if i missed it but is this not the mod for his client anymore??


This from a couple/few weeks ago-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> There's been a bad streak of luck for Lane and myself over the past week.
> My grandmother has died and I had an unexpected road trip down to S. California for me and my kids. I missed 3 days of work, had to rent a car, and with motel, food and gas, the trip cost me about $900 cash and $600 in unearned wages.
> Lane is having automotive problems resulting from shoddy repairs after an accident that occurred about a year ago. The estimated repair bill is $7000+. Needless to say, this project is taking a backseat to finding daily transportation.
> This saddens us both.
> Lane has offered to let me keep the case and psu that he purchased for the build in lieu of payment for work done. I feel this is more than generous and am having a hard time accepting the offer. While I do have $350 in personal costs for the case mod (including the hot-swap cage and fan) and a lot of time spent doing the work, this would mean that Lane has close to $550 in costs with nothing to show for it.
> I am bothered by this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatsink*
> 
> Looking good. You notice how all or most of us like working near the frig ? Lol


this is true








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i got dat ku5h*
> 
> nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Enjoy your dinner! You deserve it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the updates!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> Coming together beautifully!


Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Hartk1213

Oh my...I'm sorry man ...BTW build is looking good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oberon

mother of mods....... :O


----------



## irienaoki

receive my cosmos 2
it s quite hard to mod actually


----------



## lanemiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irienaoki*
> 
> receive my cosmos 2
> it s quite hard to mod actually


Yeah, the amount of work Bob has put into it is quite amazing. It can be the best looking case in the world if you do it right, it's just extremely hard to do it right.

Bob, the build looks great! Keep up the good work


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> except that the paint that came off was on aluminum, not plastic. Thanks for the tips though, I am always looking for painting tips as this was not the first problem I had when painting haha!


Adhesion promoter is for metals, plastics,glass, aluminum's I like your build, saw you painted the bracket's for the video cards and the stand off's in orange you should do the same with the thumb screw's (a thought). This is how they well look and in your build would look very nice in that color



here a little video showing adhesion promoter on aluminum. I always say seeing is beleiving so here is your proof. I used to paint cars and motorcycle and lived by this stuff.


----------



## Quest99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Adhesion promoter is for metals, plastics,glass, aluminum's I like you buld saw tyou painted the bracket's for the video cards and the stand off's in orange you should do the same with the thumb screw's (a thought). This is how they well look and in your build would look very nice in that color
> 
> here a little video showing adhesion promoter on aluminum. I always say seeing is beleiving so here is your proof. I used to paint cars and motorcycle and lived by this stuff.


Awesome! Rep!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irienaoki*
> 
> receive my cosmos 2
> it s quite hard to mod actually


Agreed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanemiller*
> 
> Yeah, the amount of work Bob has put into it is quite amazing. It can be the best looking case in the world if you do it right, it's just extremely hard to do it right.
> Bob, the build looks great! Keep up the good work


Thanks Lane- I owe you one man. When you get out the red- we'll try this again. Theres a couple things I would do differently, and we'll definately make you a big part of the process. okay? How's the loaner treating you? I'm shooting to have this one done by the time Diablo 3 comes out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Adhesion promoter is for metals, plastics,glass, aluminum's I like your build, saw you painted the bracket's for the video cards and the stand off's in orange you should do the same with the thumb screw's (a thought). This is how they well look and in your build would look very nice in that color
> 
> here a little video showing adhesion promoter on aluminum. I always say seeing is beleiving so here is your proof. I used to paint cars and motorcycle and lived by this stuff.


Thanks for the info man! How do you use this stuff with when using rattle cans? Do you just wipe it on after cleaning/before painting?

Sorry guys for the lack of updates the last few days... My house was/is a total wreck, my girl just has surgeury, and work has been pretty busy. Life in general, but I have some stuff to share- Just have to upload the pics.

Back in a few


----------



## GoodInk

It's all good Bob, just don't let life get too much in the way







I hope she's recovering good.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> It's all good Bob, just don't let life get too much in the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she's recovering good.


Ahaha- Believe me, I am dedicating most all of my free time to this- hence the train wreak of a messy abode haha!

*Update time!*
I received a package from Sidewinder computers. They have great prices on fittings and radiators and their shipping is pretty fast too. I got a bunch of push in SLI fittings, a couple 280 radiators, and some thermal paste-










The 280 rads are a much better fit than the 240's. I just have to figure how to attach them...



























I got a couple other packages too, one from performance pc's and the other from ebay. No free shirt from Hank at ppcs this time. Maybe I didn't spend enough $$ lol


















Here's the used 1/2" pipe bender that I ordered from ebay. It cost me $37.50 shipped.










I got these from PPc's.
NZXT mix fan controller for the top 5.25" bay-










EK-D5 140 res/pump top










I started the tubing. The 1/2" copper pipe that I bought is indeed too thick to fit into the fittings







on the small straight pieces, I was able to stick them into a drill, and grind them down while it was spinning in the drill. It is pretty time consuming. It has to fit all the way in the fitting, and be tight. I messed up the L shaped piece like 3 times, I has to grind it down, and it took me a few tries. one ended up too short, one got messed up when I was thinning the ends... Third time was a charm haha! I decided to run the cards in parallel instead of running them in series, mostly for looks, but I have read a article (on Toms I think) that showed that running multiple cards in parallel resulted in better temps and flow rates. I'm liking the looks of the reflective backplates


















I had to break off these two tabs.. No HDD bays for sure now... I'm going to miss not having an internal optical drive, but will make due with an external. I have other computers in the house that can burn disks, so I'll only have to use when installing games/software.. I think the end look/result will be worth the missing optical drive-










I got another tube bent. This one has the right length/angle on the first attempt! Still, I'm glad I got twenty feet of tubing haha. I still have to grind down the ends so it will fit in the fittings though. It will be lower, but I need a hole cut in the floor above the psu for it to go through.










This is pretty much what the loop will look like


















The tubes will run through the floor and come back up into the res/pump top toward the front of the case. I still have tons of work to do.. but I'm not telling what I still have to come mod-wise although Lane probably knows what I have in mind









I need to finish polishing the tubes and clear coat them, take everything out of the case, do some more cutting and modding. I think I am going to need to order a couple more fittings to keep things tidy, and some more stuff too. I am pretty stoked with how the copper pipes are looking.

What do you guys think?


----------



## GoodInk

It almost looks too tighty in there, almost


----------



## bob808

Don't worry Goodink, I plan on doing zero wire management so is should look plenty messy when I'm done


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Thanks for the info man! How do you use this stuff with when using rattle cans? Do you just wipe it on after cleaning/before painting?
> Sorry guys for the lack of updates the last few days... My house was/is a total wreck, my girl just has surgeury, and work has been pretty busy. Life in general, but I have some stuff to share- Just have to upload the pics.
> Back in a few


well the adhesion promoter can be found in rattle cans. that's what im using in my build right now, since my brother moved to florida don't have spray guns anymore.

look on ebay for bulldog adhesion promoter there's a guy selling 4 cans for 29.99. trust me I live by this stuff.

here is a link to my build giving you how to go about steps to paint with this stuff. *steps on working with adhesion promoter*


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Damn I don't know about you but those cooper tubing's would look sick in the orange paint you painted the case with. Just a little fruit for thought


----------



## Blizlake

Damn bob, those tubes look delicious! Must have been some work though


----------



## skyn3t

hey bob great work man you have done and still doing a beautiful work this is what i call WORK MOD when you put some time and passion in what you doing i' try to describe it in worlds but in some point looking all you have done and all you have been trough i lost in between so no worlds to describe it









MARAVISBUNISILINDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quest99

Those copper tubings...that is insane! Keep it up! Oh yeah, we need more pictures


----------



## Tongan

Hey Bob,

GREAT Build, I was wondering if you had known of anyone doing a guide breaking down the CM2? I'm a little stuck on getting that front drive bay door off.... :X

RRS feed makes keeping track of this a lot easier!!!!

-T


----------



## Jermasaurus

Looks fantastic Bob! Keep it up!


----------



## irienaoki

it getting insane inside there


----------



## itskerby

Build looks absolutely stellar! +Sub


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Damn I don't know about you but those cooper tubing's would look sick in the orange paint you painted the case with. Just a little fruit for thought


I was thinking about that too, but I am leaning towards leaving them copper to match the blocks. Thanks for the tips on the Bulldog adheasion promoter. I will be using it on my next build and will report back with how well it works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Damn bob, those tubes look delicious! Must have been some work though


Thanks Bliz! Yeah, I have a small box full of wasted copper tubing haha. I've got 3 feet left out of 20, and still need a fill-tube. I'd better get that one by the 2nd try max or else I wont have any left lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hey bob great work man you have done and still doing a beautiful work this is what i call WORK MOD when you put some time and passion in what you doing i' try to describe it in worlds but in some point looking all you have done and all you have been trough i lost in between so no worlds to describe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARAVISBUNISILINDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you sir for taking the time to post the wonderful compliment








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Those copper tubings...that is insane! Keep it up! Oh yeah, we need more pictures


More pics to come!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> Looks fantastic Bob! Keep it up!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irienaoki*
> 
> it getting insane inside there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Build looks absolutely stellar! +Sub


Thanks alot guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Hey Bob,
> GREAT Build, I was wondering if you had known of anyone doing a guide breaking down the CM2? I'm a little stuck on getting that front drive bay door off.... :X
> RRS feed makes keeping track of this a lot easier!!!!
> -T


I am going to be breaking down the case again to do some more cutting, as soon as I get things finalized. I will post up some 'how to disassemble your Cosmos 2' pics, probably in a new thread but I'll put a link in here as well.

I've got all the tubing bent and cut except for the ends that go into the pump/res and the fillport tube. I'm not 100% certain to where the res is going to sit. I still have to sand down the thickness for the last 4 or 5 tubes.

I also am going to have to order a few more fittings. I'm a bit disappointed that there is not a nice location to put in my drain fittings that I showed earlier. There's room for it in a couple spots (like either side of the PSU), but the outside trim pieces of the case are in the way...

I should have some pictures up tomorrow along with a progress update. I have been busy today, having breakfast with my girl, doing some household chores, and filing my taxes. I did get some more pipe bending done though, and am about to start doing some more modding stuffs


----------



## SoundWorks3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I was thinking about that too, but I am leaning towards leaving them copper to match the blocks. Thanks for the tips on the Bulldog adheasion promoter. I will be using it on my next build and will report back with how well it works.


you should check my build Phantom Gold Digger


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I was thinking about that too, but I am leaning towards leaving them copper to match the blocks. Thanks for the tips on the Bulldog adheasion promoter. I will be using it on my next build and will report back with how well it works.
> 
> 
> 
> you should check my build Phantom Gold Digger
Click to expand...

you and op should check out my build, Water Phantom (in the sig)

Also you were added to the case mods list!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mod-build-log-list-by-case


----------



## lanemiller

It's looking great!

I need to trade you back for my components here soon, I also have a gift that you may or may not choose to use!

I'll probably be a little longer before I decide to do anything too crazy, now that I've almost finished up this whole "buying a new car thing", and just started this moving thing. I may be moving a few blocks closer to your house though, Bob, I found a nice little house a little more in your direction.

The loaner is also working out for me, however, I can't get the sound card drivers to work, but luckily the wireless adapter for my PX3's is it's own sound card, I just can't hook the computer up to my stereo, also, I'm not used to these things that people tell me are called "loading screens".


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoundWorks3D*
> 
> you should check my build Phantom Gold Digger


Your build looks great! the black and gold is working








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you and op should check out my build, Water Phantom (in the sig)
> Also you were added to the case mods list!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mod-build-log-list-by-case


I have seen yours before







Nice work there!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanemiller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking great!
> I need to trade you back for my components here soon, I also have a gift that you may or may not choose to use!
> I'll probably be a little longer before I decide to do anything too crazy, now that I've almost finished up this whole "buying a new car thing", and just started this moving thing. I may be moving a few blocks closer to your house though, Bob, I found a nice little house a little more in your direction.
> The loaner is also working out for me, however, I can't get the sound card drivers to work, but luckily the wireless adapter for my PX3's is it's own sound card, I just can't hook the computer up to my stereo, also, I'm not used to these things that people tell me are called "loading screens".


Sounds like you're getting all your hens in a row. Thats good. I'm pretty sure the sound card was working before.. Maybe it shook loose in the drive over to your house or something. Talk to you soon bud.

Anyways, I ordered a few more items this morning that I need to wrap up this build and am hoping to get them by the end of the week. I was plugging away over the weekend, but I am going to spread it out over the next few days, since I wont have much new until the parts arrive.

Here are some 'keeper' pieces of bent pipe ready for thinning down and polishing. Notice you can see some wrinkles in the bends. These will have to be sanded out too-










I use a sander with some 220 grit sandpaper to thin down the pipe ends.










Ends thinned and wrinkles sanded out


















I have to break down the case to do some cutting on the false floor and the motherboard tray. Someone PM'd me regarding how to do this (removing the sliding front door in particular), so I will link it here since I didn't really show how to do it the first time.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244408/disassembling-the-cm-cosmos-ii-case-for-painting-modding/0_20#post_16998140

If you want to break it down any further, you need to drill out some rivets









Well, my plan for mounting the radiators to the case is somewhat crude but effective. There is about 5/16" of space between the fan mounting frame and the cooling fins. Enough room for me to drill some holes in them!










showing the clearance between the bolt-holes and the cooling fins. Believe me, I was careful not to hit the fins haha!










Then I carefully measured and drilled some matching holes into the bottom of the case. Only 4 holes drilled in the pic, but I drilled all eight.










I also did a little more cutting on the mainboard tray-










I also cut a hole in the top, left, for a fill-tube, located directly behind the 5.25" bays. I installed the bitspower through port fitting. I'll have a matte black plug on the top, and a quick-link sli fitting below to accept a copper tube that will go to the top of the res.










After attaching some fans and fighting with the screws that go through the rad frames, I got the bottom radiators attached.










When I was done and admiring my work, I realized that I didn't put the copper tube between the rads. I had to remove one of the rads, put the pipe in, then reattach the rad haha- Here's a picture with the connecting copper pipe in place. If this loop leaks anywhere below the false floor, I may have to remove EVERYTHING just to get at it







The pipe looks a little bit crooked to me in this picture, I will have to adjust the position of the rads a little bit. I made the holes in the case a bit oversized so I can adjust them if needed.










Looking good!










After trying to figure out where to cut holes in the floor for the tubes to pass through, I came up with this idea


















Motherboard and floor cut, sanded, spot primed and spot painted, and reinstalled







The floor with the big hole in it will alow for access to the plumbing below.










That's it for now. I did a couple other things, but will save them for later muhahahaha!
Thanks for looking and let me know what you think!


----------



## Hartk1213

Looks awesome nice work!!


----------



## conntick

copper tubing = way cool


----------



## GoodInk

I love this part, when things start coming together. Keep up the great work Bob.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Looks awesome nice work!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conntick*
> 
> copper tubing = way cool


Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I love this part, when things start coming together. Keep up the great work Bob.


yeah buddy- me too! I've got a few things to do while i wait for the mail, but it's getting closer








Thanks for your interest


----------



## bob808

I was planning on doing a glowing white acrylic floor like I saw nicely done in one of the build logs floating around here on OCN, but while I was sitting on my couch pondering the idea, I was looking at my glowing onyx lamp that I made.

The lamp glows a rich yellow/orange with some white in it too. What the hell, it's worth a shot as I have some onyx left over from my lamps.

I took some rough measurements and brought this piece home from work along with some borrowed tools.










I purposely measured the piece big, as I did not want to end up short. Arriving home, I took some careful measurements and drew them out on some masking tape. Here the piece is clamped down to a pony wall cap. Also shown is the variable speed Makita 4" angle grinder with a special marble blade.










One side cut down-










The piece is going to stick up 1/4 of an inch or so above what is left of the false floor shelf, so I draw another line 1/4" back from the cut edge for a 45 degree bevel.










Beveled edge ground-










Polishing granite/marble is a multi-step process, Cut, grind fine diamond wheel, then with an 80 grit stone, then a 5 diamond polishing pad set using water. The pads are 300,500,1000,2000,buff.
They are velcro-backed and use a velcro backer for a 5/8" arbor.










Here's what the business end of the pads look like-










Bevel polished out and looking nice and shiny










Next I turned the piece around and cut some notches to go around the pci-e holder and other little notches.










Then I 'rabbited' out a notchon the bottom side where the led light strip will reside-










When I test fit the piece into the tray, it was about 1mm too big so I draw another line on some more tape, then take it outside, grind it off and polish it again.










Here's the onyx installed on the shelf, in the case. It will be lit up from the sides and possibly from underneath. I already have some white leds, and I ordered some red ones. When lit up, the piece is yellow/orange, and since the case orange is reddish, the red leds might turn the yellowish stone more blood-orange. We will see



























Let me know what you think!

More to come!


----------



## i got dat ku5h

nice


----------



## Mraaz

It looks cool especially if you light it up with some white LED'S didn't it make the case a bit heavy? I suppose that it already weighs a ton haha


----------



## GoodInk

That looks pretty cool, I bet it looks way better in person.


----------



## Quest99

Nicely done! I am curious how this will look when lit.


----------



## Badwrench

That is killer looking Bob. Don't have to worry about making the case any heavier as it's already too big/heavy even without any gear in it.


----------



## Darr3n

This is insane! I can't wait for next update


----------



## Flygye

That new middle plate become so nice , awsome bob808.

Can you tell me the exact measures ou +- for the middle plate? Because i want to put a plexi glass on top of the one's already come from factory. And after add leds and make the holes for wattercooling tubes.


----------



## phillyd

i like the new bottom plate!
remember to check all the logs in the list:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mod-build-log-list-by-case


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i got dat ku5h*
> 
> nice











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That looks pretty cool, I bet it looks way better in person.


Dude...
I'm seriously about to bust out the K-Y haha








My builds just seem to keep getting get better every time- Maybe someday I'll be a pro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Nicely done! I am curious how this will look when lit.


If my lamp is any indication, It should look money lit up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> It looks cool especially if you light it up with some white LED'S didn't it make the case a bit heavy? I suppose that it already weighs a ton haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> That is killer looking Bob. Don't have to worry about making the case any heavier as it's already too big/heavy even without any gear in it.


It is a moster- whats another 4 lbs? muhaha
You could fit 3x480's in the Cosmos II if you move the PSU to where I have the res-top located. Sssshhh- Don't tell anybody.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> This is insane! I can't wait for next update


It's coming in as long as it takes me to uplaod the pics and type the posting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That new middle plate become so nice , awsome bob808.
> Can you tell me the exact measures ou +- for the middle plate? Because i want to put a plexi glass on top of the one's already come from factory. And after add leds and make the holes for wattercooling tubes.


I will try to find my original cut sheet for you, as it was only a 1/16 of an inch off on one measurement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i like the new bottom plate!
> remember to check all the logs in the list:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1243834/case-mod-build-log-list-by-case


I will! and I edited/posted my list. Nice thread if you can keep up with it









Thank you guys for the comments! I make these builds logs for members like you. I learned alot and got some great ideas from guys like you here on OCN.
Hopefully my progress will help and inspire others as I have been helped and inspired and downright amazed at some of the great builds over the past few years here as a loyal member at overclock.net.

Still amazed at some of Cyber Druid's and Sirillan's buillds which are absolute works of art. RIp Sirillan


----------



## bob808

I got both of the packages I was expecting tomorrow, today!








I got another D5 pump, another res-top (this one smaller), some modelers brand red led strip, and some lovely bitspower fittings. .










I already have a pump but I'm getting ready for the next one i guess muhaha










I had to get a smaller res-top for clearance reasons, and I figured I would just get the whole unit instead of just the tube as it wont go to waste...










These badboys come in little crack baggies because they're THAT good!


----------



## bob808

After I got the floor installed, I placed the motherboard and gpu's in place along with the res to figure how to locate tubing holes in the floor. My mainboard looks rather wimpy in this monster case. Someone donate a SR-2 or something equally large for me please








So I'm looking at all the available space and decide to cut up some acrylic. I had already planned on putting some tinted acrylic behind the res and in front of the ocn logo to tome down the blue light. After making that piece, I decided to make another piece to kind of wrap around the motherboard. I used some mb standoffs to space it about 7/8" off the mb tray. I also cut a notch in it for the 24 pin. Polished up the edges with sandpaper and water, test fit it, and used a sharpie to mark the locations of the standoffs. Drilled the holes and screwed it on.



















I think it looks pretty neat, and would be a good surface to place a overclock.net sticker.. Does anyone have the link to where I can get one?

What do you guys think?

I take the floor out so I can mock up the tubing and take some measurements. I had to trim the long tubes on the res/pump end.










res/pump hooked up and in approx location.










I have the bottom rads set up like so. Warm water from the gpu's go into the rear (right side) 280 rad, then into the front 280 rad (left, windowed side). Fans are set like so: Front rad gets fresh air through the window side vent, back rad exhausts out the right side vent. Fresh air from lower front intake and there is also floor venting between the rads. I was originally planning on exhausting the rads out both sides, relying on passive bottom intake and 120mm front intake for fresh air. Decided on what I have set up not in order to avoid negative air pressure in the case.










When all the lower pipes were connected, I was able to measure for the hole locations. I double checked my dimensions as I definitely didn't want to waste the onyx. Hopefully these are correct...










Not perfect, but close enough for government work


















I was able to screw on the 140mm tube only is I unscrewed the cover >< so I ordered the smaller one.










underfloor tubing and drain valve-


----------



## bob808

I had to get a smaller tube for the EK D5 res-top, as there's no room for the 140mm res tube where I want to put it. Here's the 140mm res tube alongside the 100mm tube. The 140 actually fits, but you cant add any water to it because you can't unscrew the fill plug let alone get a fitting on top of the res lol.










Plenty of room with the 100m tall tube.










Plug for fill port came


















I decided to redo this top fitting and tube. I'm using one less fitting, and remaking the pipe, this time with a bend in the pipe.










I also think I am going to cut off 1/2" off the top of the inlet tube and use this extension fitting here so you dont see this little bit of copper here.










The last 3 pieces of pipe are cut! I was able to reuse one thinned down end that was in the scrap copper tube box







I still need the other 5 ends thinned down...










Got a little stubby 90 fitting and a through-port fitting for the drain line. I still need to cut a hole for it now that I know where it is going...
It fits nicely under the power supply. You will be able to access the drain port on the bottom-back of the case, unscrew the plug, screw on a drain hose, turn the valve and drain the loop! Sweet!










I thinned down the ends on the last three pipes (man glad to be done doing that. too bad I could not locate any 12mm tubes, it would've saved a lot of time let alone be more leak proof. I'm a bit worried about the forthcoming leak test) and hooked all the pipes up!










Here are some different angles and pictures for your viewing pleasure


















You can see my new and top tube in this shot-










I love it!


















From the bottom-










Bottom compartment from back through psu opening










res clearance and fillport tube-










That's it for tonight. still more work to do, so there's more to come!
Thanks for looking and leaving your comments!


----------



## Blizlake

That looks sick man, can't wait to see it all lit up and running


----------



## toaad

wow dude great looking build!


----------



## GoodInk




----------



## Mraaz

It is a work of art


----------



## LazarusIV

This build is insane, I love it! Those copper pipes look incredible, well done man! I can't wait to see the finished product...


----------



## WC_EEND

that looks awesome, the copper tubes give it a steampunk-like feel, which I really like


----------



## Quest99

Are you kidding me? This is insane!


----------



## Jermasaurus

Amazing build. I especially love the idea of the acrylic 'guarding' the cable grommets.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That looks sick man, can't wait to see it all lit up and running


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> It is a work of art


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> This build is insane, I love it! Those copper pipes look incredible, well done man! I can't wait to see the finished product...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> that looks awesome, the copper tubes give it a steampunk-like feel, which I really like


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Are you kidding me? This is insane!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> Amazing build. I especially love the idea of the acrylic 'guarding' the cable grommets.


Thanks guys!








I dont think I'm going to get anything done tonight. I had to work late and just got home. Time to fry up some steak and make some mashed potatos. I'm starvimg!

Does OCN still sell overclock.net stickers? I need a silver one like I have on my cosmos 1000 case.


----------



## Quest99

*Pictures of the steak and mashed potatoes!!!







*

Back to topic.... I don't know about OCN stickers, but Dwood OCN member makes them from aluminum and his prices are reasonable.









Just a thought.











http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges/60


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> *Pictures of the steak and mashed potatoes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Back to topic.... I don't know about OCN stickers, but Dwood OCN member makes them from aluminum and his prices are reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought.


those are sweet but I alreandy cut the logo, im just looking for this sticker thats below the window.


----------



## GoodInk

Looks like they don't have them anymore

http://www.overclock.net/t/555482/appliques-for-sale


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> *Pictures of the steak and mashed potatoes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha! here ya go-








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks like they don't have them anymore
> http://www.overclock.net/t/555482/appliques-for-sale


That's too bad. I'd like to put one on the acrylic shield below the gpu's. It would fit nicely there.

Update incoming! I'm uploading pics. I got a lot crossed off my honeydew list yesterday


----------



## bob808

Here we go with another update!

I started off with this NZXT mix fan controller. I needed a fan controller that didn't have knobs that stick out, and I don't really like the looks of the touchscreen ones. This one fits the bill nicely, and it has orange leds (along with other selectable colors). It supposedly handles 30w each for 6 channels. The sliders go from 40-100%, so if you're looking for one that allows you to turn off your fans completely, look elsewhere, although I'm not sure why anyone would want to shut off fans completely.










Using screw drivers to evenly pry off the sliders-



















Primered and painted-










I took everything out of the case, as I need to do some more cutting, and dont like little metal shavings all over my components.

Next off, I wanted to cut a couple more wire management holes in the motherboard tray, below the motherboard for usb cables, front-panel sound cable, and power/reset wires. Here they are drawn on the tray.










I also cut the hole for the drain beneath the power-supply area.










drain coming out the bottom-










The wire-management holes I cut are a bit too small and will need some filing/sanding to make them right. Here's the mostly empty case-










I decided it would look good, and painted the top 360mm rad orange-










I also took off the xigmatek stickers off the top fans-










I looked at the motherboard and I really was not happy with how the clear-coat paint looked on the EK motherboard block and the Heat-killer cpu block. So after a long debate with myself, I took them off for re-finishing.










I wetsanded the EK acetal chipset block-tops using 400-800-1000-1500 grit sandpaper. I did the same with the heatkiller brackets to remove the paint.

Here's what they look like after I dried them off-










The ek acetal tops look grey instead of black, that's why I clear-coated them the first go round.










I'm going to try some armor all this time-










After applying armor all with a cloth-










Bingo!

















Installed- again haha










I got some mx-4 with my last order from sidewinder, so that's what I using now instead of mx-2.










I 'burned' some paste into the block, and spread some on the cpu using a credit-card as the spreader. I like mx-4. It spreads very nicely and is not too dry like some other pastes.










cpu block installed, again. I decided against painting the stainless black this time. It goes well with the gpu backplates and the shiny fittings.










I am so much happier with the look of the blocks now. Before refinishing them, there were scratches in the clear-coat on the ek block from putting in the components and the finish on the cpu brackets left something to be desired also. I was debating weather or not it was worth the effort to re-do them, as I knew it would be a pita. It took me about 3 hours to fix them but I am very glad I did it.

More to come!


----------



## bob808

My projects always have a way or taking over the living room/kitchen. I've got case parts/components spread all over the house- I don't even want to talk about my basement/work area... What a mess!

















Now that I had all my copper pipes cut and bent, I sanded them while wearing rubber gloves (to prevent oils from my fingers from making contact with the bare copper) and sprayed them with clear paint, after blasting them with compressed air and wiping them down with alcohol. Hopefully this will keep them from becoming tarnished.

Here are the bigger pieces drying off.










I went down to Tacoma Screw, and bought a new pair of wire cutters and some brass sleeves/grommets to go around the pipes that come off the gpu's and through the false floor.

Here are the brass sleeves sanded and sprayed with clear. Not sure if brass oxidizes, but I figure better safe than sorry.










Here, I am testing out the white led strip that I got from modelers brand.










The onyx is not all the way down over the lights, but this is not what I was hoping for..... The light is not penetrating the stone nearly far enough and looks too yellow


















Next I try the red, thinking it will tinge the yellow to orange-










This is the effect I was originally going for. But this is using 4 feet of red leds, 2 feet of white leds on the bottom of the case, and two red cold-cathode 12" bars.....










Looks pretty slick though, but the cathodes are putting off too much heat, and I think they would be in the way of the tubing that goes down there. Also I don't have a good way of attaching them. They are right up against the bottom of the slab, if I put them on the floor, they dont do anything


















More to come!


----------



## juneau78

man that's look like a lava down at your rig!


----------



## bob808

Here's the newely painted radiator back in the case-










I ran over to Best-Buy and bought a cheapo mouse pad as I need some vibration damping material. I almost cut up some of my nice japanese mousepad, but then reason prevailed haha. I took the bottom retainling plate off the res/top and used it as a template-



















After tracing the plate, I use a razor blade to cut them out.










Then I use some spray glue to join the two pieces together-



















I put the pump retaining plate back on the res/top.










Then I placed the foam pad and wrapped some electrical tape around the body of the pump to help insulate vibrations further.










Here it is sitting in place-










I turned the fans around for better air pressure in the case. It's good to know that I can remove the fans (barely!) without messing with the radiators. I'm not sure how I will orient the fans in the case yet, I will have to do some testing and see what yields the best results.










Taping the white leds to the bottom of the onyx slab for more light testing.










This looks pretty cool too! This is using the red and white led strips from Modelers brand (no cathodes).










A close up showing the grain of the onyx.



















Doing some wiring for the amber lights that I am putting under the motherboard. These will connect to a couple pins on the motherboard that pulse (fade on, fade off). The board came with a monster air cooler that had a couple leds on it that used this connection. I previously used the same connection to light up the red connector on the ek chipset blocks to make it pulse (again, 2 leds). I am attempting to use 9 leds from a NZXT led strip. I'm not sure if the mobo connector has enough juice to power the nine leds, but I am hoping it will be fine.










Shrink wrap insulation around the positive wire-










Another piece of shrink wrap to cover the extension solder connections-










Splicing into the middle of the nine led strip-










Done and tested-
For your information, the nzxt led strips can be cut to any desired length and will still work. Just make sure to cover the cut wire ends to prevent any shorting.










I decided to stick the white leds back-to-back and cut a channel into the bottom of the onxy to I could stick the lights up inside the slab, shining sideways toward the edges. Hopefully this will have a cool effect. I split the lights to go around the res/pump.










While cutting the slot, The piece of onyx broke along a fissure that was existing, and fissured along the length of the notch. Bummer







but not the end of the road. Luckily I work with natural stone slabs for a living and know how to fix it







Here is the break glued back together with epoxy...










With some weight on it to keep it flat, as it naturally wants to bend downwards a little bit.










After the break was glued back together, I epoxied the led strips into the bottom of the slab.










the epoxy I used-










Testing the light strips-



















close up










This looks like a "oh nooo!" face haha. I'm thinking this may be my new avatar. What do you guys think? should I keep my current one?










Testing the lights. This is the final result. Not what I originally envisioned but it looks cool none the less. and I am really pleased with the color matching, especially with the xigmatek fans




































overall ambient light that will be inside the case, also have the mobo lighting attached which will hopefully pulse using the mobo header.










That's it for now. and I still have more modding to do today. I'm hoping to be leak-testing by tonight, but I am not sure if I will make it.

Thanks for looking!
Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

now that... that is VERY cool


----------



## Mraaz

Looks really nice with those lights in place, you could keep that onyx slab but I would look at that crack everyday saying to myself you should have made a new one while you were doing this build. But the crack isn't really in sight







I think you're doing a lot of work so maybe it will go unnoticed keep up the good work


----------



## Paradigm84

I can't believe people are calling this is a mod, it's quite clearly art.


----------



## Hartk1213

Omg that is so sick! i have to agree with the posts above this is definitely not just a mod anymore but a work of art...you sir are an amazing artist
this has to be the best case i have ever seen!


----------



## Quest99

Great job Bob! Keep it up!

The onyx came out differently than I thought it would (thought the light would be diffused and come out evenly), but it came out nice.


----------



## conntick

Very very nice! You've done alot to this case in not alot of time!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> now that... that is VERY cool


Thanks Kevin!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> Looks really nice with those lights in place, you could keep that onyx slab but I would look at that crack everyday saying to myself you should have made a new one while you were doing this build. But the crack isn't really in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're doing a lot of work so maybe it will go unnoticed keep up the good work


Well, dealing with natural stone on a daily basis, I am able to fix it to where if you didn't know it had broken, you would never know the difference.
I spent 4 hours today fixing it. I had to drive down to my work (about an hour away) and fixed it. It looks nice again. I could have made another piece, but the only other piece of onyx I have at my disposal is not as translucent, and the same cracking could happen again as that is just the nature of the beast when dealing with natural stone slabs. Onyx is a fragile rock, thats why it has the fiberglass mesh backing on the underside, to keep it from falling apart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can't believe people are calling this is a mod, it's quite clearly art.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Omg that is so sick! i have to agree with the posts above this is definitely not just a mod anymore but a work of art...you sir are an amazing artist
> this has to be the best case i have ever seen!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conntick*
> 
> Very very nice! You've done alot to this case in not alot of time!


Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Great job Bob! Keep it up!
> The onyx came out differently than I thought it would (thought the light would be diffused and come out evenly), but it came out nice.


Yeah, it came out alot differently than I expected also, but I like it so its all good!

It's dinner time for me now, but afterwards I probably wont be able to help myself and start putting everything back together.

We'll see. Thanks again for the remarks guys. It makes the time spend taking/uploading pictures and making the build log worth it when you know people are following along.

More to come!


----------



## Badwrench

Wow Bob, this is turning out great. I like the final result of the lighting in the stone - just enough unlit to see a nice diffusion of light from orange to yellow. So far one of my favorite mods I have seen on this site or any other.


----------



## TripleH2O

That looks absolutely awesome! I've seen stone used the exact same way once before, but not lit up like that. Really like that idea. Easily the coolest Cosmos II build I've seen so far, and it's not even finished







The only thing I don't like that much is the painted radiator. I think they rarely look good painted in any other color than black, unless it's in white. Can't wait for your next update


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Wow Bob, this is turning out great. I like the final result of the lighting in the stone - just enough unlit to see a nice diffusion of light from orange to yellow. So far one of my favorite mods I have seen on this site or any other.


Thank you sir! and thanks for following along and leaving comments








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TripleH2O*
> 
> That looks absolutely awesome! I've seen stone used the exact same way once before, but not lit up like that. Really like that idea. Easily the coolest Cosmos II build I've seen so far, and it's not even finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't like that much is the painted radiator. I think they rarely look good painted in any other color than black, unless it's in white. Can't wait for your next update


Thanks 3H2o! Its getting close and I'm getting excited! I will be up and running pretty soon. I stayed up last night until 2:00am working on it. I've got all the main components installed, and the loop all fitted. I started leak-testing last night and there was one single fitting that was leaking. it was the fitting coming from the bottom left side radiator to the pump.

I was like 'damn it' and was trying to pull the copper tube tighter into the fitting and pulled it out of the pump on accident... twice!

Water pouring out into the bottom compartment, but no big deal. I put in mesh down there and had a big towel under the case, but it was a bit frustrating near the end of a long day of modding. The third time I filled the res and turned on the pump, after making darn sure that the tube was fully seated in the fitting and the fittings were good and snug, it still had a slow leak, like one drop every 5-7 seconds.

Upon closer inspection, I actually saw tiny droplets coming out where two of the fittings were screwed together. The pipe was fine the whole time. I figured maybe I had damaged the o-ring somehow, and used my drain line for the first time. The drain works like a champ! After the water was finished draining out, I unhooked the pipe and took off/apart the suspect fittings and guess what... no o-ring at all!

I have some spare o-rings (just in case) and put in one, put it all back together, filled it for the third time, and turned it back on again. No leaks whoo-hooo









The fill-port, on the other hand, doesn't work worth a crap. the water fills up the tube, but the air is trapped in the res. I bypassed the copper tube fill-port thinking that the 90 degree bend and the horizontal portion of the pipe was causing the issue. I have a 7" length of rubber tubing with a fitting on it that I have used for filling before, and I screwed this onto the res, and used my big plastic filling syringe to squirt some water down the tube. The same thing happened. the rubber tube filled up and air did not pass the water in the tube. W T F?

I unscrewed the res cap and tried the copper fill pipe again. It works great as long as the air has an escape rount.. hmm.. I'm thinking that I may have to insert a small 1/8" rubber tube into the the 1/2" copper fill pipe to allow a escape route for the air. Can you guys think of anything else I can do besides drilling a small hole into the reservoir cap? I suppose I could drill a hole in the cap and get a plug for it, and just remove the plug when I had to add water? What do you guys think about the tube in a tube idea?

Anyway, leak testing continued while I slept and while I was gone all day working and no leaks! I was unsure of my pipe thinning, thinking it would have ill effects with the water pressure but it seems those fears were unfounded









I put the case back together today and it's looking nice! the leak testing continues, but I think at this point it's not needed. I just like seeing the case half way alive, with fans spinning, lights lit up and water pumping through the blocks and pipes.

The NZXT Mix fan controller works great although I do hear a very slight buzz emitting from somewhere. I really like the sliders instead of knobs. The color selectable leds are very cool also, with the red and the orange colors going best with the build. Once I slide the front slider panel up, you cant see them which is cool, as you cant turn them off, so it works out purrrfect! I've got the top 3 rad fans one 1 channel, the bottom four fans on another channel, the front 2 fans on the 3rd channel leaving 3 channels for dimming the lighting! excellent! I'll use one channel to control the lighting on the back (right side) door (the MadKat and the OCN flame), and the for last two channels, one will control the red leds in the onyx floor, and the last channel to control the white onyx leds. I was messing around with and its pretty damn sweet! I'm loving it!

The only thing I'm worried about is how easily it is to disconnect the pipes going into the res/pump. The pipes go straight up into the fittings on the res/pump so all you have to do is either push down on the pipes, or pull up on the res. I'm thinking some silicone sealant is in order for the holes in the floor where the pipes come up through to keep the pipes from falling out, then I need to figure out a way to secure the res/pump also, I suppose I could use silicone for that also as the pump body goes through the large hole in the onyx.

Sorry for the giant wall-o-txt but I'm excited and rambling and had to get it all out.

Still more to come, as even after I get her up and running, I will slowly be doing custom wiring and will make my first attempt at sleeving (which I am long overdue to try). I also have an idea for a bottom compartment fan-cover type deal thing...

Thanks for all the kind words and I'll have some sweet pictures for you guys soon enough. When this is all done, I think I will hire a photographer to take some professional pictures


----------



## GoodInk

Man I bet you were freaking out when you thought the piping was leaking, good to hear it was just an o-ring. But one thing, pics! This is like an end of the season cliff hanger of a TV show


----------



## Quest99

Such a tease! Finished reading all that and NO pictures!


----------



## Hartk1213

for the fill port problem i saw someone on here i dont remember who it was but they had put to fill ports right next to eachother and used one for air and one for water so the air could escape it would look something like the pic but i dont know how that would work with your case and WC setup...just an idea


----------



## Mraaz

It's true what you said if you don't know that it was broken you would probably never see it


----------



## Mraaz

It's true what you said if you don't know that it was broken you would probably never see it


----------



## bob808

hey guys- I've been hella busy the last couple days and haven't had a chance to do anything with the cosmos, but I should be able to get her all wired up and running this weekend and I'll get some pictures up as well.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> hey guys- I've been hella busy the last couple days and haven't had a chance to do anything with the cosmos, but I should be able to get her all wired up and running this weekend and I'll get some pictures up as well.


sweet cant weight!


----------



## Badwrench

Looking forward to the finished setup. Also, just as a curiosity, can you weigh this thing? Don't know why I care, but gonna guess at least 70 lbs


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Looking forward to the finished setup. Also, just as a curiosity, can you weigh this thing? Don't know why I care, but gonna guess at least 70 lbs


I bet it pushes 100. If I remember correctly the Cosmos II weights close to 50 lbs empty.


----------



## Fast93bird

I stumbled across this thread while researching using copper pipe and compression fittings, and all I can say is WOW. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## bob808

Hey guys-
I've been busy with a variety of things these last few days. My Mom is in town, she just came in yesterday, so I had to clean the house up, which was way overdue anyways haha! I also spent Friday night over at my girls house. Then yardwork.. the list goes on.

I did manage to spend a good chunk of time on wiring up the beast yesterday. For now, I am just using the stock cables that came with the Corsair AX-850. I plan on getting some mdpc sleeving and making custom length cables, but haven't even ordered it yet.

Since I am not going to be using the built in fan controller that comes with the Cosmos II, I thought I might as well get rid of that huge bundle of cables for the fans and the fan leds. I took the top panel i/o off the case and just unpluged the cables. There was a couple lines of hot glue holding them together, but they pulled right off.










These are the cables that are left- much more managable!










I will save these, but am glad to be getting this large mass of spaghetti out of the case-










My X58 EVGA Classified mainboard doesn't support USB3 so I coiled up the cable and leave it tucked up under the top panel.










Next I start making a custom cable for the hdd hotswap cage that I have installed.










Here I have shortened the length between the two four-pin molex connectors. This cable is nowhere near long enough, so I also cut off the psu end and added four more molex connections and another length of cable, graciously donated from a bag of cables left over from an HX750 that I am using in a different computer. I forgot to take pictures of this, but it turned out nicely.










Here is the pretty side of the computer all wired up.










A close up of the wiring for the 5 hot-swap hdd bays-










Motherboard all wired up. The AX-850 only has one aux cpu power cable to plug in where as the hx1000 that I was previously using has both. The AX850 actually has both cables (for cpu aux power), but one of them plugs into the same socket for the pci-e cables, so you can only use either the pci-e cable (which I need) or the second 8-pin cpu power cable, not both. A little dissapointing, but not the end of all things.










Here's my first attempt at organizing all the wires on the backside. This looks very messy to me, even though I took a lot of time, trying to get things nice. This is not final though, as I will be making a full custom length cables, so it should look alot better eventually. I do not have the funds to order the sleeving, wire and necessary tools at the moment though.




























Installing two Western Digital RE3 1TB hdds into the lower hot-swap cage.










I had to take the WD velociraptors out of their nice heatsink housings to make them play nice with the upper hot-swap cage.










Here are my Intel sata2 ssd along with the 2x300 gb velociraptors that I have had ever since they were cool haha. I've got the 2 velociraptors in raid 0 and also the two RE3's are in raid 0 also.










So I have got everything all wired up, and have re-filled the water loop and am leaktesting again now that everything is installed. I have yet to turn on the system. I am a little nervous, but I always am upon the first power-up.

Today, I want to get the piece of acrylic notched and polished to allow for the pci-e cables and also have a little bit of paint touch up to do as I somehow managed to scratch up the paint on the top radiator. I will also turn on this sucker` and hope that nothing smokes haha.

I'll take some more pics too! More to come!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Quest99

WoW! ..That fan controller turned out great. .You sir just made my Sunday morning way better! Very cool pictures!..now off to do my chores

Cheers!


----------



## DCRussian

This a great build, just read through all of it today and loved it!
At first I wasn't sure about the Onyx piece, but it turned out a lot better than what I was initially expecting; how much heavier is the case now?

Great work!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> sweet cant *weight!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Looking forward to the finished setup. Also, just as a curiosity, can you weigh this thing? *Don't know why I care*, but gonna guess at least 70 lbs


My guess is that it's subliminal suggestion at work in this case as indicated by the bolded text above haha
Sure, I will weigh this beast as I'm curious also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I bet it pushes 100. If I remember correctly the Cosmos II weights close to 50 lbs empty.


I agree with you- I am thinking around 100 lbs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fast93bird*
> 
> I stumbled across this thread while researching using copper pipe and compression fittings, and all I can say is WOW. Absolutely gorgeous.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> WoW! ..That fan controller turned out great. .You sir just made my Sunday morning way better! Very cool pictures!..now off to do my chores
> Cheers!


Thanks guys!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCRussian*
> 
> This a great build, just read through all of it today and loved it!
> At first I wasn't sure about the Onyx piece, but it turned out a lot better than what I was initially expecting; how much heavier is the case now?
> Great work!


The piece of onyx weighs less than 3 lbs I'm guessing.


----------



## bob808

Well, I had it all wired up and the leaktesting went fine, so I unhooked the pump from the psu that I use for testing and plugged it into the ax850. Then I carefully moved the case down to the floor next to my desk and plugged it in and hooked up monitor, keyboard and mouse.

Nervously, I flipped the switch to the on position and slid up the top cover and pushed the power button.....









.
.
.
.
.
.

*OH NOES!
A loud pop and lots of stinky smoke!!!!*

Kidding! The computer beeped and started up normally








Relieved and happy, I made sure both graphic cards were working, downloaded the latest drivers and updates, checked the temps and took some pictures.


----------



## bob808

Here are some pictures for your viewing enjoyment-
















































































































































































































Still more to come, but now I'm ready for Diablo 3









Let me know what you think and thanks for looking!


----------



## Hartk1213

SO awesome i watched this build from the first post and all i can say is WOW amazing i just wish i could have the skills to do this it looks awesome


----------



## Darr3n

Looks epic man! The copper tubing makes it look so clean.


----------



## Quest99

Incredible....just incredible! Very clean!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

looks good


----------



## TripleH2O

If the cables were sleeved and the piping nickel plated or chromed, I think it would have looked even better. However, it's among the best builds I've seen in a while nonetheless







And though I initially didn't like the painted radiator, I must admit it looks pretty awesome in there. Thumbs up!


----------



## SoundWorks3D

very impressed by your work! hey is that HDD hot swap bay part of the case or it's a separate purchase. I'm interested in something like that for my phantom.


----------



## Norlig




----------



## GoodInk

IT'S ALIVE! That onyx floor looks like it's powered by magic, this is art


----------



## TG_bigboss

Omg this mod has turned out amazing! I remember seeing it from the first post till now! My next build when I go Intel is defiantly going to copy some ideas from this! Your mod is inspirational to me. Keep up the good work. The Cosmos 2 has been my fav case ever since it came out!

p.s. Sleeving your psu is PITA! But turns out amazing. Bad part about it is you will have a stiff neck,sore hands, and fingers for weeks ahead










Lol I had too!


----------



## Badwrench

Build turned out great Bob. It is super clean even without the custom sleeved cables. The blue OCN logo really pops against all the orange.


----------



## Alrik

So... awesome ! I don't know that much of superlatives words in english right now, but we sure could use a bunch of them to describe all of the work you made so far with this build.

I'm sure this will inspire a lot of us for future modding. Someone said it was art.... Yes it is for all people who appreciate this kind!

Your case has a lot of class, you made it with lot of taste.


----------



## Jermasaurus

All I can say is... AMAZING WORK!!


----------



## Oberon

Where can i get an enclosure like that?


----------



## Alain-s

Fantastic job u did there bob808. The mid plate really looks awesome with the lights in. And the copper pipes fit perfect with the colors of the case also the lights in the side panel are great.









About the side panels did u get the Aluminum plate easily of the plastic construction ? I am scared that i will bend the it when i pull it of.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Looking forward to the finished setup. Also, just as a curiosity, can you weigh this thing? Don't know why I care, but gonna guess at least 70 lbs


Bahh! I tried to weigh this with my digital bathroom scale by first weighing myself (180 lbs) then me and the Cosmos but the scale just showed an 'E' on the screen lol. need a good ol mechanical dial type scale or something..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> SO awesome i watched this build from the first post and all i can say is WOW amazing i just wish i could have the skills to do this it looks awesome


Thanks for following along! You should just go for it man. I used to not know much about computers and then found OCN and started with a self builf HAF 932. Mods started out small and progressively have gotten better and cooler. There 'aint nutin to it but to do it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Incredible....just incredible! Very clean!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> IT'S ALIVE! That onyx floor looks like it's powered by magic, this is art


Thanks guys! I really apprieciate you following the progress and leaving your comments








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Omg this mod has turned out amazing! I remember seeing it from the first post till now! My next build when I go Intel is defiantly going to copy some ideas from this! Your mod is inspirational to me. Keep up the good work. The Cosmos 2 has been my fav case ever since it came out!
> p.s. Sleeving your psu is PITA! But turns out amazing. Bad part about it is you will have a stiff neck,sore hands, and fingers for weeks ahead


Feel free to use any ideas- thats why I take the time to make these build logs. Better still if you take the idea and tweak it into something different to make it your own







I have 'stolen' lots of ideas from some of the many incredible builds that haunt the pages of OCN going way back-
Yeah- the custom length sleeved cables are coming- sometime soon. I have to figure how to get an order in from nils.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Build turned out great Bob. It is super clean even without the custom sleeved cables. The blue OCN logo really pops against all the orange.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alrik*
> 
> So... awesome ! I don't know that much of superlatives words in english right now, but we sure could use a bunch of them to describe all of the work you made so far with this build.
> I'm sure this will inspire a lot of us for future modding. Someone said it was art.... Yes it is for all people who appreciate this kind!
> Your case has a lot of class, you made it with lot of taste.


Your english seems more than adequate to me! Thanks for the comment and the kind words








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is... AMAZING WORK!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> 
> Where can i get an enclosure like that?


Newegg- Lemmie find you the link-
It comes in different colors, black, red, and blue I think
Here's a link to the black one ---> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816215310
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alain-s*
> 
> Fantastic job u did there bob808. The mid plate really looks awesome with the lights in. And the copper pipes fit perfect with the colors of the case also the lights in the side panel are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the side panels did u get the Aluminum plate easily of the plastic construction ? I am scared that i will bend the it when i pull it of.


Not easy at all, sorry to tell you. That double back tape sticks very, very well. But if you use spatulas or similar tool, it can be done without damaging anything. Just be careful and separate the skin evenly. I could only get so far in with my spatula, so I kind of just worked my may in as far as I could from both sides of the panel, and when I had it mostly loose, I just kept pushing in the flat spatula till it came free.

Been working like a slave the last 2 days, 13 hours on Mon and 13.5 hours today. Full day tomorrow also so I had best be getting some sleep haha. I jjust wanted to respond to all the comments you guys were nice enough to post. I'm hoping that when I get a little bit closer to being complete, I may get another chance at a mod of the month contest, as when I was in the first one, I had the case- minus all the watercooling and components and lighting. I also think it needs more light as you can only really make out the silhouette of the motherboard and cards. Those green leds on the hot-swap cage need to go too, along with the blue ones up top for power and hdd activity. The red ones look fine to me, but I may change them out too while I'm at it. More modding to come!

Thanks for looking and your comments!


----------



## bob808

I'm so ready for the weekend. My boss got my hopes for a three day weekend on wednesday, but shattered them today..

One more day to go. I haven't done anything to the case all week, but I have got somme gaming in and the sli 480's are working great on my 2560x1600 30"


----------



## Quest99

Dell U3011?


----------



## Oberon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Bahh! I tried to weigh this with my digital bathroom scale by first weighing myself (180 lbs) then me and the Cosmos but the scale just showed an 'E' on the screen lol. need a good ol mechanical dial type scale or something..
> Thanks for following along! You should just go for it man. I used to not know much about computers and then found OCN and started with a self builf HAF 932. Mods started out small and progressively have gotten better and cooler. There 'aint nutin to it but to do it!
> Thanks guys! I really apprieciate you following the progress and leaving your comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to use any ideas- thats why I take the time to make these build logs. Better still if you take the idea and tweak it into something different to make it your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 'stolen' lots of ideas from some of the many incredible builds that haunt the pages of OCN going way back-
> Yeah- the custom length sleeved cables are coming- sometime soon. I have to figure how to get an order in from nils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your english seems more than adequate to me! Thanks for the comment and the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg- Lemmie find you the link-
> It comes in different colors, black, red, and blue I think
> Here's a link to the black one ---> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816215310
> Not easy at all, sorry to tell you. That double back tape sticks very, very well. But if you use spatulas or similar tool, it can be done without damaging anything. Just be careful and separate the skin evenly. I could only get so far in with my spatula, so I kind of just worked my may in as far as I could from both sides of the panel, and when I had it mostly loose, I just kept pushing in the flat spatula till it came free.
> Been working like a slave the last 2 days, 13 hours on Mon and 13.5 hours today. Full day tomorrow also so I had best be getting some sleep haha. I jjust wanted to respond to all the comments you guys were nice enough to post. I'm hoping that when I get a little bit closer to being complete, I may get another chance at a mod of the month contest, as when I was in the first one, I had the case- minus all the watercooling and components and lighting. I also think it needs more light as you can only really make out the silhouette of the motherboard and cards. Those green leds on the hot-swap cage need to go too, along with the blue ones up top for power and hdd activity. The red ones look fine to me, but I may change them out too while I'm at it. More modding to come!
> Thanks for looking and your comments!






wow thanks a lot for the reply!! This will be a must in my next build!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Dell U3011?


no- LG W3000H


----------



## bob808

I cut a couple more nedded notched in the acrylic 'shield' and polished them on Saturday and enjoyed some gaming and hung out with My girlfriend.

On Sunday I was working on the overclock. I got it to 4.4 IBT stable, then went back into bios to lower voltages as much as I could while remaining stable. Things were going along nicely, lowering voltages and some doing some quick stress testing, then I restarted (after another lowering of votlage) and got an instant FF message from the EVGA 3-way Classy... 3

All the fans and lights and even mobo lights were coming on, but the only code displayed is the FF, instantly when you hit the power button. I tried resetting the bios, using the clear cmos buttons, and even unplugged the machine and removed the battery and let it sit for an hour. I unhooked everything from the motherboard and used a different psu, using only the 24 and 8 pin for the mobo, and leads for the 480's. Instant FF code still.

Next I removed the board after draining the loop (man that drain line is very convienent!) and tried powering just the board (24 pin/8 pin) with one stick of ram and cpu fan. Instant FF code.









The only thing left to try is swapping out the cpu before I rma the board. I will break down the enforcer build I have and try that chip in the Classified when I get home from work this evening.
Luckily I have a couple/few computers or I would really be bummed. It ruined my Sunday anyway, believe me. I almost bought a bunch of new kit, but honestly, I dont think its neccesary to upgrade yet from the i7-920, It's still plenty fast and I'm only really missing out on sata3 as I dont have any usb 3.0 devices yet.

Maybe I'll upgrade when the Maximus V extreme comes out and do an Ivy Bridge build, but I really think I could wait until the next line of processors come out.

Hopefully it's the board and not the processor, as I have a lifetime warranty on the motherboard, and if the i7-920's bad then I probably spend a nice chunk of change on some new kit. The new 2666 MHz G. Skill Trident X ram kits are looking pretty damn sweet! They are going to be coming out with a 2800MHz kit too I think. Thats some speedy ram and makes for an insanely fast ram-drive that make sata 3 ssd speeds look slow haha.

I'll keep you guys posted with any news. I should use this oppritunity to get some sleeving from Nils if I can get my order in fast enough >< I think I may end up using the hx1000 for this build as it can use both 8-pin aux cpu power cables and I could add another 480 later if I wanted to. We'll see.


----------



## Blizlake

Aww man, sucks to hear







On a side note, the Trident X kits sure do look amazing...


----------



## bob808

Well, I got a confirmation email from EVGA today approving the RMA. So far customer service has been stellar.








This will be the second time I have to RMA this board. I will take a close look when I replace the stock heatsinks and look for anything damaged. I still have to check and make sure it wasn't the cpu before I send it in.

Gonna do that now. I guess it would be just as easy to put the cpu in the CM enforcer build I have and see if it works in there.

I'll post with any more news


----------



## Fan o' water

bob808 - that is truly amazing.







The onyx floor piece is spectacular! I'm in awe!

Just a little curoius, with the Hemi theme did you consider using steel braided tubing?


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> bob808 - that is truly amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The onyx floor piece is spectacular! I'm in awe!
> Just a little curoius, with the Hemi theme did you consider using steel braided tubing?


Thanks man! not really a Hemi theme, just used Hemi orange paint. I have considered steel tubing before though. Not sure why more people dont use it. You would need clamps on the ends, but they are a good idea anyway.


----------



## bob808

Well, here's an update.

This is still one of the hottest looking boards out there IMO










Taking the waterblocks off-










Looks like I had pretty good thermal contact, if a little bit too much paste


















I put the battery back in after about 28 hours of being without it.










I have to pillage my other i7-920 from the bloodrage...










which lives in the CM Enforcer...










The megahelem heatsink was a bit dusty-










The bloodrage is pretty sex too







but I get better overclocks/stability with the classy. I don't like how most board coolers are designed around the stock Intel heatsink which blows air out in a 360 degree circle.










Here's my 'golden' 920 being removed from the evga board-










replaced with the 920 from the bloodrage-










Meaghalem all scrubbed clean


















power on test with 1 ram stick in the 1st slot = instant FF (effing fail)










I tested with the ram in the last slot per Evga's tech request, same result. The board is bad.

Cleaned and boxed it all up, and sent it off to California. Cost me $41 to ship it with insurance >< I put it in the box it came in, which probably would've been enough as it was pretty well protected, but then I had the ups guy wrap it in bubble wrap and put it in another box surrounded by styrofoam peanuts. Better safe than sorry. I wont be denied warranty claim due to insufficient packaging at least lol. It will be at Evga Monday or Tuesday.

I'm hoping to get the replacement by the end of the following week.

Thats it for now. I have a few things I can do in the meantime. I think I am going to swap the ax850 for my hx1000 as I may be going 3-way 480's and it also has 2x aux cpu power cables. Plus the ax850 looks pretty small in this mammoth case.

I also want to change out some leds. The green ones on the hot-swap cage, and the small blue ones on topp of the case.

I will also be designing a shield/cover for the bottom compartment, over the fans.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mraaz

That really sucks that the board was bad..


----------



## bob808

Yeah it does. What gets me is that it died while I was lowering the voltages...
But know that I think back on it, I did notice some defects while going through bios, like bios pages not loading properly and stuff. I'm pretty sure the problem is in the bios chip.

Good thing i have a lifetime warranty on this board. I am obviously hoping for a quck turn-around on the RMA.


----------



## SilentStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Good thing i have a lifetime warranty on this board. I am obviously hoping for a quck turn-around on the RMA.


Those are always pleasant







I'm glad you managed to find out what was trully the problem though. (I mean which component). Also glad EVGA has such stellar service! hate when this kind of thing happens and you then learn the compagny has some terrible customer service..


----------



## bob808

This is the second time I have had to rma the board. The first time, I was playing some BF3 when the computer just shut off and would not turn back on. There was actual visual physical damage that time. The 24 pin socket was partially melted and one of the power regulator chips under the northbridge heatsinkwas cracked (it must have exploded or something). I had a replacement board within 10 days. EVGA has great customer service in my experience and it's worth the extra premium you pay when buying their products.

Corsair, on the other hand, a company known for outstanding srevice, took over 2 months to replace a faulty hx850 because they were out of stock...

Anyway, the show must go on!

I stopped by Kel-Tech plastics on my way home from work as they have a nice scrap pile of acrylic that they sell for $2.50 a pound. I picked up a 28"x10" piece of 1/4" white acrylic for $5.

Down to the dungeon to do some modding!










After drawing some cut lines, I drill some holes with my old cordless Makita










Using my jig-saw, I start cutting the acrylic.










First I cut it down to size-










Then I cut out the fan grills-










Here's where I had to get a bit ceative, as I dont have any type of bender. I grabbed two scrap pieces of granite that has strait edges on them, then sandwiched them where I want to bend the top of the piece. I used a heat gun to heat up the plastic, but I couldn't get the acrylic hot enough to bend with the gun. Out comes the Map Gas hand torch which gets plenty hot. I used the framing square to bend the edge down once it was good and hot. and held it there for a couple minutes while it cooled down.










I got it to this point then left to go over to the girlfriends house. The bend is a bit overbent past 90 degrees, and its too long and wont fit into the case some trimming is in order, then I'll put it in and see if I like it before I do any beveling and polishing.










If I dont like it, I have a nice piece of stainless steel I can make one out of.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Specter_Phi

The copper tubing was great mate!

It makes it more organized!


----------



## macarule

Amazing build mate, really well done!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> The copper tubing was great mate!
> It makes it more organized!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Amazing build mate, really well done!


Hey thanks guys!
I apprieciate the comments and compliments.









I got some files (a cheap $20, 20 piece file set) and spent a few hours filing and then sanding the psu/bottom compartment cover that I made out of 1/4" white acrylic. Now I need your help deciding what color I should paint it.

I think orange would go nicely with the lighted onyx above, but black might look better down there.
So please let me know what you think. Black or Orange for the cover?? Help me decide!
I'm putting it to an OCN vote.
Whatever color gets best of ten is what I am going to paint it.
Your vote counts






















































Let me know what you think. Black or Orange for the cover?? Help me decide!
I'm putting it to an OCN vote.
Whatever color gets best of ten is what I am going to paint it.
Your vote counts


----------



## vonalka

I would go black - I think that would help highlight the fans better and also keep the focus on the onyx


----------



## bob808

Thanks for the vote! +rep for you- thanks 1 for black.


----------



## groggyseven

I vote black to contrast the fans


----------



## bob808

Alright! +rep to you for voting- thanks! thats 2 for black-
I sprayed the first coat of primer on the front of the cover. It's drying now-
Need more votes!


----------



## navynuke499

black for sure. it will make the fans stand out a lot more.


----------



## bob808

Ok! thanks for the vote. +rep to you!








I tend to root for the underdog and think orange would pretty sweet-
I'm gonna vote ORANGE!
black-3 orange-1








I dont get to +rep myself for voting though...

Edit: not sure if my vote should even count haha-










My girlfriend bought me this along with a mississippi mud black and tan.. I dont know if she's trying to tell me something, but this stuff normally
costs more than I want to pay for a delicious frosty cold beverangI. It's very tasty on a warm, beautiful day like it is today in western Washington. 80 and sunny with a nice breeze. Perfect! Oh, and I flipped the cover over and primered the back side lightly-

NEED MOAR VOTES!


----------



## eric37a

My vote is definitely black. As the others have mentioned, it lets the fans be an accent, rather than a main focus.


----------



## bob808

+rep! thanks for voting!








Thanks 4-1 black, two more votes and I'm buying some black spraypaint tomorrow (I already have some left-over hemi orange)
I painted a second light coat of primer on the front of the cover-










Yumm!










Heres a neighbor cat that wants me to adopt him on the prowl..










Edit: ok guys, My and my girl and our 4 kids are going to go see _*The Avengers*_ in a short while($65 for the 6 tickets! what a rip off, by the time you get popcorn, soda and candy for everyone, you looking at a c-note just to go see a movie. crazy. good thing I have a nice AV setup at home. This is why I hardly ever go to the movies). I expect to have a majority by then. Thanks for the votes so far and keep 'em coming!


----------



## animal0307

Well I'll be the 5th for black. I think orange would be overpowering and would mask the fans and the details of the onyx.


----------



## bob808

+ rep animal!
Black is one vote away from victory and I'm on my way out the door for the movie.
I'll be back in a few hours-


----------



## Quest99

I vote black as well. Looks great btw....just like it came out of the factory!


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> I vote black as well. Looks great btw....just like it came out of the factory!


Yeah - the "Awesome factory"


----------



## Quest99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Yeah - the "Awesome factory"


Yes! LOL


----------



## SilentStrike

Yep! Definately black bob. I feel Orange will take the spotlight away from everything else down there. Btw. I'm sorry to hear your underdog couldn't manage to win OCN's hearts today..!

Btw. Avengers is awesome! I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> I vote black as well. Looks great btw....just like it came out of the factory!


Alright Quest99 has cast the deciding vote, + rep to you and thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Yeah - the "Awesome factory"


I'm glad you like it! At first I wasn't sure, but the more time I spent filing and sanding, the better it started to look








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentStrike*
> 
> Yep! Definately black bob. I feel Orange will take the spotlight away from everything else down there. Btw. I'm sorry to hear your underdog couldn't manage to win OCN's hearts today..!
> Btw. Avengers is awesome! I hope you enjoyed it!


Yeah black it is- OCN has voted unanimously 7-0 in favor of black. I just got back from the movies. The Avengers was pretty good and everybody liked it. It's a good movie to see on the silver screen









Time to sand the primer smooth, and I'll pick up a can of black tomorrow from the Napa store right by my work.
Thanks for your help guys. I was really torn and kept switching back and forth.


----------



## Badwrench

I know you didn't have it listed, but I like it white.


----------



## Oberon

Hey bob,

if your seen project bright panel, I think that making a similar design with a slightly weaker orange LED might be worth looking into, I think it would look great, otherwise, I'm in for ORANGE.


----------



## Tongan

To be honest. Keep it white. Far left new blue LED Cut out? with black back drop?


----------



## macarule

Black


----------



## MiKE_nz

This might be too late but I think it looks damn sexy as it is, matches the MoBo tray. I'd keep it as it is.


----------



## itskerby

Between Black & Orange, I vote black. But white looks pretty slick too...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> To be honest. Keep it white. Far left new blue LED Cut out? with black back drop?


That would be a really cool idea, Have a blue backlit OCN flame cutout on the left side of the midplate. (That's what I envisioned...not sure if it's what Tongan meant).


----------



## bob808

Thanks for your input guys! Black won in the best of ten voting.
Here's the piece, paint drying-










I also got my hot-swap leds switched over to red (I couldn't get any 3mm amber lights), red fits the build better than green









So here's what I found when I open up the hdd hot-swap cage. Those are some long button extenders haha.










These are dual-color leds (red/green) The red wire is the positive for the red led, the green is +, and the white is ground.










A picture of my new soldering station. I got tired of buying soldering irons every 6 month to a year. Hopefully this will last a long time. I tell you what, it heats up super fast!










I carefully slice off the heat-shrink off of the green and red wires-









I mark the red side with a sharpie and then desolder the two wires-









Next I place a small piece of heat-shrink over both of the wires, switch them around (green to red, red to green) and solder them, then heat the heat-shrink with my technicians pocket torch (bic lighter haha).

Then I did it again for the next 4 leds and re-assembled the unit. It wasn't that easy to put back together as each of the poles go into a button and are spring loaded, but I managed.










red>green










The blue power and hdd activity leds are next, although I have a sneaky suspicion that these are those little tiny mini leds... I'll have to see whats what.










Thanks for looking!
Oh also, I got nominated for May mod of the month! Should I go for it, or wait until it's all done with sleeving and better photos?


----------



## GoodInk

I'm glad the black won, that would had been my vote, I'm digging the LEDs. BTW I showed my Dad this build and he's was amazed and then he saw the floor and said "damn that took a lot of work, and lots of skills. He must work with that stuff a lot."


----------



## Badwrench

I would wait until it is done. Keep up the good work Bob.


----------



## bob808

Thanks guys!
Good news- EVGA has shipped out the replacement classified and it should be here by friday evening. Just in time for the weekend









Evga has very, very fast turnaround. They just received my package this morning.. color me impressed


















On another note, I've been trying to get in an order with mdpc-x for some sleeving and stuff. Actually stayed up till 3:00 last weekend until they opened and filled out the 'register' page twice, saying that they would email me an activation for my account.

Email never came. I guess I'll try again, but I think I may have to go with the best sleeving that is readily available instead.


----------



## MClouse

Awesome build man!!! Subbed


----------



## Quest99

Very nicely done LEDs! Yes as mentioned before, wait till all is done and knock it out of the Ball park in June-July.


----------



## SoundWorks3D

That thing has to weigh a ton, lol it's the case by it self and it's like 50 pounds. Curious to know how much it weigh's now


----------



## animal0307

I say wait till you are finished with the whole project. Also that cover being painted black was the right to go after seeing it in place.

A good soldering iron is like night and day compared to the pos pencils radio shack sells. Does that iron have interchangeable tips? I got a Metcal and don't think I could ever use a cheap again except for melting holes in plastics housings for ports.


----------



## bob808

I got my Diablo 3 collectors edition today in the mail. I can't wait for the weekend to get this bad boy put back together and start playing


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I got my Diablo 3 collectors edition today in the mail. I can't wait for the weekend to get this bad boy put back together and start playing


its awesome. i just got to nightmare. hard to stop playing even long enough to eat and check OCN


----------



## Quest99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I got my Diablo 3 collectors edition today in the mail. I can't wait for the weekend to get this bad boy put back together and start playing


Say good bye to updattes! LOL


----------



## Quest99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> its awesome. i just got to nightmare. hard to stop playing even long enough to eat and check OCN


Server maintenance = break time to eat!


----------



## PunkNugget

Good work my man. It's too bad that I can't enter as no "hackies" are allowed, so my post for May was removed. At least you can see it here though:

http://tonymacx86.com/viewtopic.php?f=76&t=48807&p=305988#p305988

Since I can't be a consideration, *YOU FLAT-OUT NEED TO WIN THIS for the month of MAY !!! FANTASTIC WORK !!!*


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I say wait till you are finished with the whole project. Also that cover being painted black was the right to go after seeing it in place.
> A good soldering iron is like night and day compared to the pos pencils radio shack sells. Does that iron have interchangeable tips? I got a Metcal and don't think I could ever use a cheap again except for melting holes in plastics housings for ports.


Yeah. lots of interchangeable tips to choose from. I bought two when I bought the new iron. You can also replace the heating element if/when it goes bad. I've only used it the one time so far, but it heated up in seconds where as I am used to a couple minutes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkNugget*
> 
> Good work my man. It's too bad that I can't enter as no "hackies" are allowed, so my post for May was removed. At least you can see it here though:
> http://tonymacx86.com/viewtopic.php?f=76&t=48807&p=305988#p305988
> Since I can't be a consideration, *YOU FLAT-OUT NEED TO WIN THIS for the month of MAY !!! FANTASTIC WORK !!!*


Thats a beautiful build PunkNugget. Why aren't hackies allowed? I doint think it should matter what OS/software you use..

My motherboard is slated to arrive tomorrow right in time for the weekend! I love it when things work out like that









I'm not having much luck getting any sleeving ordered though.. Tried twice to get some mdpc-x sleeving, but can't log in to their site for the life of me..
I was all set to order some ftwpc sleeving, but their orange (v1) is 17% fatter than their black (v2)









I may have to resort to paracord... Kobra (mod-right) sleeve doesn't look that great to me and it's pretty expensive.
Someone with a valid mdpc-x account should order me a bulk drop of mdpc black (300') and 150' of their orange and the molex pin remover tool and a bunch of heatshrink...
Seriously...
Have it mailed to my house (I'll pm you my address). I'll pay you back with some extra for your trouble. I'll even throw in a MadKat Games t-shirt and some MKG stickers


----------



## conntick

NOOOO! NOT PARACORD!!!!!!! IT JUST MAKES IT LOOK LIKE YOUVE GOT A BUNCH OF SHOELACES IN YOUR CASE!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conntick*
> 
> *NOOOO! NOT PARACORD!!!!!!! IT JUST MAKES IT LOOK LIKE YOUVE GOT A BUNCH OF SHOELACES IN YOUR CASE!*


My oh my! That there is all caps- you have convinced me NOT to use paracord haha








Now order me some sleeve from Nils please!


----------



## Foregasm

can i just say that paracord looks great when done correctly. its just that doing it correctly seems to be incredibly difficult. Lutro0 has a really nice guide on the forums, but i'm sure you all know that.


----------



## Pidoma

Just read all your pages here and all I have to say is WOW! Such great colors such great work. Good job here!!! I love the work you have put into this.


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> My oh my! That there is all caps- you have convinced me NOT to use paracord haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now order me some sleeve from Nils please!


Nothing wrong with paracord. It won out for my recent build simply because it's available everywhere, and I don't feel like camping MDPC-X waiting for it to open. Go shrinkless, in the end it's easier to get a clean look than having to redo...and redo...and redo your shrink on MDPC sleeve to make everything look even. Not to say either of them look better in the end, but I don't think there's anything wrong with paracord.


----------



## bob808

I have seen some paracord that looked great, but I have it stuck in my head that mdpc is the best sleeving you can get, so i"m really wanting to get some.

I recieved my replacement motherboard from EVGA today. The box arrived a bit banged up which is not good..










But there's additional protection, as it's a box, surrounded by styronuts, inside another box.
styronuts...


















The inner black box is slightly dented also, but not too bad.










more padding inside,










ahh. my long lost mobo back at last!


















good stuff! EVGA has got great customer support and this was a very fast turnaround


















Definately not the board I mailed in and not brand new. Mine didn't have this foam sticker stuff on the back. Looks like someone started to peel them off.. I will finish.










The big northbridge cooler seems a bit bent to me.










cpu and ram in, putting on a air cooler to test functionality.










slapped in a spare gpu, and powered up with my 'tester' psu. It boots!


















My lady friend is coming over in a bit, so the pc will have to wait until tomorrow. I also have to put the new power supply in my buddy Rays MKG-700D.

I'm also going to set up a gmail or yahoo mail and try again to register with mdpc-x again. We'll see if I can't get some ordered.

Hopefully this board works out. Hopefully EVGA did a good job refurbishing this one and fixed whatever was wrong with it. We'll see


----------



## bob808

Hey guys-
I replaced the power supply on my buddy Rays computer this morning and then started working on this one. First thing I did was start removing the foam pads off the back that were left from someone else. I used rubbing alcohol and q-tips.










pads removed-










Next I removed all the screws that hold down the stock heatsinks and removed the heatsinks. Man they goop on the thermal compound!










Looks to me like this upper power regulator chip was replaced. It's not soldered on very straight







This is the same chip that exploded on the first board that I rma'd a while back (along with the melted 24 pin socket).










Everything all cleaned up-



















I've got the waterblocks installed. I used mx-4 thermal compound.


----------



## Hagelund

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE.. This is epic


----------



## skitzab1

like the way u filled the block with orange is it wax or paint ??


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hagelund*
> 
> DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE.. This is epic


Haha thanks Hagelund for your interest and the compliment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> like the way u filled the block with orange is it wax or paint ??


Thanks Skitz! Its paint. I taped off everything but the face of the blocks, painted them and then sanded them down.

Leak testing in progress. I had a leak where the one of the pipes go into the top gpu but have it sorted now. Looks good for the last couple hours. I'm dying to plug it in and load up some Diablo III but I figure I'll leak test it overnight and power it up in the morning.

Hopefully everything is kosher. I've got everything hooked up, but I haven't turned it on since I tested the board yesterday.

Here are a couple pictures showing the leak testing and a couple new stickers I got today


----------



## Quest99

Be still my heart......like whoa!


----------



## AlderonnX

That onyx floor is as they say down here " the Cats Meow" Abs-sa-lute-ly-fan-tab-u-less !!!


----------



## bob808

thanks guys! I'm going to hook up a white cathode (that I painted orange) up in front of the top rad. Then I think I'll fire it up and see if everything is working correctly.


----------



## animal0307

So much for waiting till morning.







I don't blame you.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Just read all 48 pages of this.

EPICNESS OVERLOAD! All I can say is; you've done a bloody awesome job. Now, time to get some sleep...


----------



## bob808

Whoohoo!
Got her running @4.210 Ghz (still have some tweaking to do).
When I first started, I was getting bad artifacting on two of the monitors and kept blue screening (error code 00000116) on the windows loading splash screen. I was double checking all the power connections and accidentally stuck my finger in one of the bottom cougar 140mm fans and broke off a blade. Thats the second fan that I did that to. Nice fans but the blades break off easily if you stick your finger in them when they're spinning. Anyway, all the power connection double and triple checked, made sure the cards were fully seated in the pci slots (man they are supported very sturdily with the copper tubing, they hardly move at all when I was trying to move them) and was still crashing with bad artifacts. I was thinking that one of the 480's must have bit the dust.......

Just my luck







or so I thought.

I moved one of the pci-e lane disabling jumpers to disable the first card without having to take it out (very handy feature for troubleshooting a system, especially when everything is locked in by copper tubing) and removed the sli bridge, and plugged in the secondary monitor into the bottom card.

Then it booted up normally. Ahhhh.... the top 480 is shot. How the hell did that happen?

Well, I put the jumper back, turning back on the first pciex16 lane, and replaced the sli bridge, just to make sure.
power the system on, everything working like a charm! whoohoo!!!
I figure it must have been the sli bridge. maybe it was a bit off and was shorting a couple pins?
Who knows, who cares! its working like it should now









This was all last night (well this morning) at 4:00 am or slightly after, right when mdpc-x site was opening!
quickly I got on the site and used my new gmail email address to try to register. The email works just fine, I sent test emails from my regular email and they went through no problems.
Anyway, filled out the registration form (twice) with the new email addy, never got an activation/confirmation email.
All I want to do is spend some of my hard earned cash on your fine sleeving and tools Nils... depressing...
I dont know why it is so effing impossible to buy stuff from his damn site.

I ordered a replacement fan from the egg, and the broken one will work in the meantime as long as I turn the speed down on the fan controller.

I got the cathode installed up top for a little bit extra lighting. I moved the lights behind the motherboard back behind the standoffs (before ther were on the outside of the standoffs) and the effect is now much nicer







I'll have to see if my camera can take short videos and try to post one on youtube so you guys can see.

I'm installing Diablo III right now, and I already miss not having an optical drive. I had to use a external which is fine and dandy, but I also make 'backup copies' of my favorite movies and wont be able to do that on this rig with the external (with blue-rays anyway).

I'll get some pictures up a little later, but Diablo just finished and I'm probably gonna get sucked in for a while


----------



## Quest99

Diablo? We have lost Bob for at least 24 hours or until server maintenance is required.


----------



## GoodInk

I used to have same problem with my 5770s, that first time is a real *** moment. In glad you got it worked out. You might want to try to PM lutro, he might have some extra sleeping around that you might be able to buy.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Haha thanks Hagelund for your interest and the compliment.
> Thanks Skitz! Its paint. I taped off everything but the face of the blocks, painted them and then sanded them down.
> Leak testing in progress. I had a leak where the one of the pipes go into the top gpu but have it sorted now. Looks good for the last couple hours. I'm dying to plug it in and load up some Diablo III but I figure I'll leak test it overnight and power it up in the morning.
> Hopefully everything is kosher. I've got everything hooked up, but I haven't turned it on since I tested the board yesterday.
> Here are a couple pictures showing the leak testing and a couple new stickers I got today


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Be still my heart......like whoa!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> That onyx floor is as they say down here " the Cats Meow" Abs-sa-lute-ly-fan-tab-u-less !!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Whoohoo!
> Got her running @4.210 Ghz (still have some tweaking to do).
> When I first started, I was getting bad artifacting on two of the monitors and kept blue screening (error code 00000116) on the windows loading splash screen. I was double checking all the power connections and accidentally stuck my finger in one of the bottom cougar 140mm fans and broke off a blade. Thats the second fan that I did that to. Nice fans but the blades break off easily if you stick your finger in them when they're spinning. Anyway, all the power connection double and triple checked, made sure the cards were fully seated in the pci slots (man they are supported very sturdily with the copper tubing, they hardly move at all when I was trying to move them) and was still crashing with bad artifacts. I was thinking that one of the 480's must have bit the dust.......
> Just my luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or so I thought.
> I moved one of the pci-e lane disabling jumpers to disable the first card without having to take it out (very handy feature for troubleshooting a system, especially when everything is locked in by copper tubing) and removed the sli bridge, and plugged in the secondary monitor into the bottom card.
> Then it booted up normally. Ahhhh.... the top 480 is shot. How the hell did that happen?
> Well, I put the jumper back, turning back on the first pciex16 lane, and replaced the sli bridge, just to make sure.
> power the system on, everything working like a charm! whoohoo!!!
> I figure it must have been the sli bridge. maybe it was a bit off and was shorting a couple pins?
> Who knows, who cares! its working like it should now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was all last night (well this morning) at 4:00 am or slightly after, right when mdpc-x site was opening!
> quickly I got on the site and used my new gmail email address to try to register. The email works just fine, I sent test emails from my regular email and they went through no problems.
> Anyway, filled out the registration form (twice) with the new email addy, never got an activation/confirmation email.
> All I want to do is spend some of my hard earned cash on your fine sleeving and tools Nils... depressing...
> I dont know why it is so effing impossible to buy stuff from his damn site.
> I ordered a replacement fan from the egg, and the broken one will work in the meantime as long as I turn the speed down on the fan controller.
> I got the cathode installed up top for a little bit extra lighting. I moved the lights behind the motherboard back behind the standoffs (before ther were on the outside of the standoffs) and the effect is now much nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see if my camera can take short videos and try to post one on youtube so you guys can see.
> I'm installing Diablo III right now, and I already miss not having an optical drive. I had to use a external which is fine and dandy, but I also make 'backup copies' of my favorite movies and wont be able to do that on this rig with the external (with blue-rays anyway).
> I'll get some pictures up a little later, but Diablo just finished and I'm probably gonna get sucked in for a while


woot







are u polishing the copper or just as is ?????? i cant stop coming into your thred when i sighn on







love this build


----------



## Badwrench

Stoked you got it working. Hit me up in Diablo - Badwrench #1897


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Diablo? We have lost Bob for at least 24 hours or until server maintenance is required.


haha I wish! girlfriend and her kids came over so that was the end of my gaming session. Actually I had to clean up my mess before they got here, so it was even earlier.. I was able to play with wizardsleeve for a little while and it was good fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I used to have same problem with my 5770s, that first time is a real *** moment. In glad you got it worked out. You might want to try to PM lutro, he might have some extra sleeping around that you might be able to buy.


Thanks for the tip! I will do that. I'm glad I got it worked out too. I though the top 480 was shot and I was gonna have to wait on another rma. I'm glad the 480's are evga though, in case they do fail. A+ customer service









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are u polishing the copper or just as is ?????? i cant stop coming into your thred when i sighn on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this build


What do you mean?







I did polish them haha. Not mirror finish or anything but they look alot better than the raw pipe that I started out with, even though I scratched the crap out of the clearcoat on the long piece, getting it through the hole in the floor. I'm leaving it as is, at least for now. I thought about having the pieces nickle plated. There's a shop in Seattle that would do it for about a c-note.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Stoked you got it working. Hit me up in Diablo - Badwrench #1897


Alright! I'll keep an eye out for you-

OK. So a few more pictures for you guys.
Here's a picture of a white cold cathode that I painted with hemi orange spray paint. I also cut off the white wires and am replacing with longer black wires (that I got with the replacement HX850 for my friends computer. Thanks Corsair for the extra wire!)










My new soldering iron is the shift! It goes from off to melting solder in about 10 seconds... 10 seconds! I love it








I got rid of those eyesore white whires-










I still needed a silver kill-coil, and was thinking about just getting a silver band ring, but my gal tried giving me some girly ring with a purple stone in it.. But I found a silver spoon in my utensil drawer. It had some writing on the backside saying americal silver co or something like that. I scrubbed it real good with some steel wool before destroying it to make sure it wasn't just plated.










I grabbed a pair of pliers and had my way with it. As you can see from the tool marks left by the pliers, it's solid silver.










Looks good enough, especially since you cant see it in the res.










Here are some pictures showing the fan controller and hotswap bays.
The fan controller is the NZXT mix and it has color changing leds that change when you push the almost invisible black button on the far left.
Red looks pretty good and matches the other lights on the control panel (except for the blue power and hdd activity leds on the top)










amber










blue










green










and there is a white also. Its a nice controller that goes from about 40% to 100%. You can hook up multiple fans per channel. I have the 4 bottom radiator fans on one channel, the two front fans on another, and the 3 top rad fans on a third. You can hook up other things to it also like lights or even the water pump to controll brightness or flow. The slides feel good and work great as long as you're not looking for precise incremental adjustments. I like it alot. I just wish you could have an off option for the lights on the color selector switch.


----------



## bob808

Here are some pictures of it as it sits now. I still have to get some orange and black sleeving and I have my heart set on mdpc sleeve from Nils. I want to put his little drawing on my wall, maybe even get a little frame for it









View from the top-









This gives you a good idea of how the lighting looks now. It even looks cool when its off, with the pulsing orange leds behind the motherboard, which I will try and get a video of.









Flash is bright!









Thats better!









whats that? 3 monitor cables? whoa there!









top side









pretty xiggys

















the paint turned out not too bad

















Desk shot #1









Desk shot #2 featuring one of the sweetest mods ever on OCN.









Ok guys- time for a bit more Diablo before I have to get up for work tomorrow.
Thanks for looking and leaving your comments! You guys are the reason I take the time to make these posts-


----------



## MiKE_nz

It's *sniff*...beautiful. *gets teary eyed*. Very nice work, one of the best I've seen.


----------



## skitzab1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> It's *sniff*...beautiful. *gets teary eyed*. Very nice work, one of the best I've seen.










you said it all


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I still needed a silver kill-coil, and was thinking about just getting a silver band ring, but my gal tried giving me some girly ring with a purple stone in it.. But I found a silver spoon in my utensil drawer. It had some writing on the backside saying americal silver co or something like that. I scrubbed it real good with some steel wool before destroying it to make sure it wasn't just plated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grabbed a pair of pliers and had my way with it. As you can see from the tool marks left by the pliers, it's solid silver.


Isnt it awesome when you have silver laying around the house?







i used 3 links off a heavy silver Bracelet


----------



## Quest99

Love it! Great work mate!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I grabbed a pair of pliers and had my way with it. As you can see from the tool marks left by the pliers, it's solid silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good enough, especially since you cant see it in the res.


Too bad your res wasn't bigger other wise you could have just tossed the spoon in whole. Would made a great conversation piece.


----------



## animal0307

Edit: Ignore this post. My iPod fails sometimes. Didnt mean to double post let alone quote the whole update.


----------



## SilentStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Desk shot #1


Awesome work so far! Just wanted to post your image properly since you missed your IMG tag


----------



## Blizlake

^ Pretty pics on the side monitors btw









Rofl silver spoon swimming in a res would have been pretty epic imo


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> It's *sniff*...beautiful. *gets teary eyed*. Very nice work, one of the best I've seen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Love it! Great work mate!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzab1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you said it all


Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Isnt it awesome when you have silver laying around the house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used 3 links off a heavy silver Bracelet


Yeah. I got lucky though.. i think its the only silver I have in the house. I found it when I was looking for the pizza cutter lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Too bad your res wasn't bigger other wise you could have just tossed the spoon in whole. Would made a great conversation piece.


One of those little baby silver spoons would fit. The kind some people display on racks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentStrike*
> 
> Awesome work so far! Just wanted to post your image properly since you missed your IMG tag


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> ^ Pretty pics on the side monitors btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rofl silver spoon swimming in a res would have been pretty epic imo


Yeah if the 140mm res would have fit under the 5.25 bay area, it would have fit and been pretty cool









Hot news! SilentStrike has offered to try and place an order with mdpc for me which would be totally cool since I cant for the life of me get logged in to the site. Their customer support has written my once. No replies to my other two crys for help, also no activation email for the new email account I made on gmail that is verified working by myself and my girlfriend emailed it also.

How much total sleeve should I order to comfortably have plenty to do the whole pc including fan cables and such, all individual sleeved? I'm thinmking I get a bulk pack of black and I would just use the leftover sleeve on other projects, and like 30 meters of orange? I need heatshrink too and pins and the molex remover tool (the good one). How much heatshrink?

I would definately be very grateful to you SIlentStrike if you could do this for me and throw you some extra coin for the effort! You would obviously get another rep point also! I have a new MadKat Games t-shirt I could send you and some stickers too.

Would you cover the cost until I recieve the package since your prettty new here? Thank you so much for the offer and here's +rep for even thinking about helping me with this ordeal.

Let me know what your thinking and lets see if we can make this happen.

So sleeving gods of OCN, how much shrinkwrap for like 2 computers (since I'm assuming I will have lots of black left over from the bulk package (100m, 300') and how many pins should I get and which type (the pins are pretty cheap iirc and I could probably just get a couple dozen extra)

Note: I will be using my trusty old hx1000 as it has both 8-pin aux cpu power cables and can do 3-way sli.
Also I want to do all the cables besides the sata and usb ( I may even do the usb ones.... not sure)
Also, I will not be using the stock lengths that the psu comes with, I will be shortening all cables (fans too) to just the right size for killer cable management.


----------



## SilentStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I would definately be very grateful to you SIlentStrike if you could do this for me and throw you some extra coin for the effort! You would obviously get another rep point also! I have a new MadKat Games t-shirt I could send you and some stickers too.
> Would you cover the cost until I recieve the package since your prettty new here? Thank you so much for the offer and here's +rep for even thinking about helping me with this ordeal.


I'm glad I can help! This build is awesome and deserves all the help it can get! We can discuss all the details in PM, but I don't think it should be a problem. What I'm hearing sounds reasonable though







Makes sense seing I'm new and you're an old vet around here, hehe


----------



## kevinf

That computer is AMAZING. I love the solid copper water cooling setup. You sir are a god among computer builders.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Hot news! SilentStrike has offered to try and place an order with mdpc for me which would be totally cool since I cant for the life of me get logged in to the site. Their customer support has written my once. No replies to my other two crys for help, also no activation email for the new email account I made on gmail that is verified working by myself and my girlfriend emailed it also.
> How much total sleeve should I order to comfortably have plenty to do the whole pc including fan cables and such, all individual sleeved? I'm thinmking I get a bulk pack of black and I would just use the leftover sleeve on other projects, and like 30 meters of orange? I need heatshrink too and pins and the molex remover tool (the good one). How much heatshrink?
> I would definately be very grateful to you SIlentStrike if you could do this for me and throw you some extra coin for the effort! You would obviously get another rep point also! I have a new MadKat Games t-shirt I could send you and some stickers too.
> Would you cover the cost until I recieve the package since your prettty new here? Thank you so much for the offer and here's +rep for even thinking about helping me with this ordeal.
> Let me know what your thinking and lets see if we can make this happen.
> So sleeving gods of OCN, how much shrinkwrap for like 2 computers (since I'm assuming I will have lots of black left over from the bulk package (100m, 300') and how many pins should I get and which type (the pins are pretty cheap iirc and I could probably just get a couple dozen extra)
> Note: I will be using my trusty old hx1000 as it has both 8-pin aux cpu power cables and can do 3-way sli.
> Also I want to do all the cables besides the sata and usb ( I may even do the usb ones.... not sure)
> Also, I will not be using the stock lengths that the psu comes with, I will be shortening all cables (fans too) to just the right size for killer cable management.


Since you will be cutting down the cables to length, you won't need the full 300', but the dumping pack is the best deal by far. I don't like getting down to the last foot or 2 for my last cable. I would get the dumping pack in black and an additional 20-30 meters of orange (don't forget the sata sleeve). As for the pins, get at least as many pins as cables you are sleeving of the female atx (figure at least 80 to 100), and same for the molex ( 20 male + 20 female). The reason for so many pins is that it is easier and faster to just cut the wires to length and re-pin them. I would also get a couple 8-pin pci connectors to replace the 6+2 (it just looks cleaner - and I am A.R







). For shrinkwrap, count your cables and add 20 to 30% per computer. This is what I would go with so as to be sure I am not short. Also, Nil's crimping tool is the best if you don't have a good one already. I picked up a crimper from Fry's and it is ok, but it takes a bit of work to get it perfect.


----------



## bob808

Thanks Badwrench! +rep to you my friend!

What do you mean 'For shrinkwrap, count your cables and add 20 to 30% per computer. This is what I would go with so as to be sure I am not short.'

if I count say 50 cables, 10-15 feet? thanks again. I ordered what should be an awsome crimping tool from amazon for like $70 which work nicely









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002STTTI/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

I figure if your gonna do it, may as well do it right







One can never have enough quality tools. I was hesiitant on spending $100 on my new soldering gun, but I am so glad I did.


----------



## Badwrench

Sorry, I meant heatshrink. I typed this before my first cup of coffee. Basically, if you have 50 cables, it takes 2 pieces of heatshrink per cable, so 100 pieces - I would order 130 pieces (30% more) to account for error. Maybe even more if it is your first time sleeving.


----------



## Blizlake

Here you go bobby








*Taken from Lutro0's sleeving FAQ, which can be found here.*
Quote:


> Heatshrink - How much heatshrink will I need?
> Most places sell precut HS now, so that makes it as simple as adding it up with the rule that you will need 2x pieces of HS per wire.
> 
> So you add up all of the wires of your cables/things that you will be sleeving.
> I.E. a 24pin cable has 24 pins. So you will need 48 cuts of HS for just the 24pin.
> 
> I always add 50-100 more pieces no matter what so you don't have to settle for a messed up look, even more so if this is your first time sleeving.
> If you are using tubing that is not precut, I believe the rule of thumb is to find out how much 20% of your total order of sleeving will be and order that amount in HS.
> But again I would choose to try and do the math, for example is you are using 15mm cuts of hs, you would need 30mm of hs per wire, and if you are using 20mm cuts you would need 40mm per wire and so on. Remember to add the equivalent of 50 to 100 extra pieces so you can get a little extra.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentStrike*
> 
> I'm glad I can help! This build is awesome and deserves all the help it can get! We can discuss all the details in PM, but I don't think it should be a problem. What I'm hearing sounds reasonable though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense seing I'm new and you're an old vet around here, hehe


You sir, are 'The Man'!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> That computer is AMAZING. I love the solid copper water cooling setup. You sir are a god among computer builders.


Thanks Kevin








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Sorry, I meant heatshrink. I typed this before my first cup of coffee. Basically, if you have 50 cables, it takes 2 pieces of heatshrink per cable, so 100 pieces - I would order 130 pieces (30% more) to account for error. Maybe even more if it is your first time sleeving.


ahh, Heatshrink, shrinkwrap... I knew what you meant. Thanks for clarifing the rest though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Here you go bobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taken from Lutro0's sleeving FAQ, which can be found here.*


Thanks for the link Blizlake. I've seen it before, but I need to read it again as this will be my first time sleeving.

AHHH im getting excited! whoohoo!


----------



## conntick

Thank you for deciding to go with mdpc sleeve. This beauty deserves the best! i hope you are able to place an order sometime soon cause i wana see this babeh finished!


----------



## SilentStrike

Ohhhhhh! This is exciting! I have spoilers, har har!


----------



## bob808

Indeed you do!

Thank you so much SilentStrike! I was seriously giving up hope on mdpc-x sleeving. Without your help, I might not have ever attempted to sleeve anything.. Now it's just a matter of time-

Yes, that's right! An order has been placed with Nils for all my sleeving needs! It has apparently already shipped too! I'm very excited and will be reading up on sleeving tecniques this weekend.

Sometimes, Members here at OCN honestly amaze me, with their skill, knowledge, and willingness to help people. + rep again to you SS









In other news, I currrently have a wallpaper contest going with a copy of 'Dead Island' going to the winner. Anyone with some digital artistic skill is encouraged to submit an image! here's a link http://www.overclock.net/t/1260646/freebie-dead-island-for-steam/0_20#post_17315852

My and a lady friend of mine are going to see Roger Waters perform 'The Wall' in Seattle tonight! It should be loads of fun..

Oh and I have tomorrow off so today is the start of a 4-day weekend for me









It just keeps getting better and better! WHOO-HOO!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> My and a lady friend of mine are going to see Roger Waters perform 'The Wall' in Seattle tonight! It should be loads of fun..


So how I wish I could be there to see that.


----------



## bob808

Probably the best show I have ever seen. Very cool!


----------



## bob808

Patiently awaiting a couple packages from Germany... I'm hoping that they will arrive by this Friday so I can get some work done


----------



## bob808

hmm dinner update while I wait haha
I threw a couple t-bones on the grill. These are from a grass-fed 1/4 cow I bought off a local rancher a little while back. Hooray for bench freezers!










with a couple sides... and a couple beers... *Yum!*










I need to find a lucky dog to give the bones to...


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> hmm dinner update while I wait haha
> I threw a couple t-bones on the grill. These are from a grass-fed 1/4 cow I bought off a local rancher a little while back. Hooray for bench freezers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a couple sides... and a couple beers... *Yum!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a lucky dog to give the bones to...


Oh my, I want to eat now. Your evil now. *evil bob808*!!!!!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> hmm dinner update while I wait haha
> I threw a couple t-bones on the grill. These are from a grass-fed 1/4 cow I bought off a local rancher a little while back. Hooray for bench freezers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a couple sides... and a couple beers... *Yum!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a lucky dog to give the bones to...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, I want to eat now. Your evil now. *evil bob808*!!!!!
Click to expand...

I was hungy before I saw that, now I'm starving, thanks bob.


----------



## bob808

What is this?


----------



## SilentStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> What is this?


It's part 1 of 2 of a bundle of joy!


----------



## bob808

I thought the steak looked good!


----------



## Blizlake

Damn bob, that orange sleeve looks great!


----------



## Tongan

i wanted to troll and say its too bright. Then i remembered it was bob.

LOOKIN NICE!


----------



## GoodInk

That is about spot on!


----------



## Quest99

Whoa! Get those fingers ready for sleeving mania!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Damn bob, that orange sleeve looks great!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> That is about spot on!


Yeah! Looks to be an almost perfect match! I can't wait to get started.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> i wanted to troll and say its too bright. Then i remembered it was bob.
> LOOKIN NICE!


haha thanks for not trolling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Whoa! Get those fingers ready for sleeving mania!


oh they're ready to bleed lol

*Update!*

I recieved my 2nd package from mdpc-x today







No drawing from Nils on it though... I'll get some pictures up a bit later

*update part 2*

I started sleeving and I got to tell ya, I'm no natural-
I got one 8-pin gpu cable done in like 5 hours and it looks nothing like in Lutroo guide lol.
I dont have his nifty measuring tool though


----------



## bob808

Here are some pictures of my sleeving that has been in progress allllll niiiggght









I recieved my other pachage from Nils yesterday. it's beautiful!













































Well, there goes another warranty.....










I had to make the hole bigger....










My first ever attempt at sleeving




































different patterns, the 3 and 1 bundles are pci-e 6+2 pins-










Here's the tools I'm using. I'm just eyeballing the heatshrink lengths....



















I had to make the hole even bigger! and found some stuff to make the edges soft-










I'm working on the 24 pin cable now. I came across 2 wires in one hole (three like this) and think that the cleanest way to fix it is to splice the wires together then run a single sleeve to the plug. Is this safe?


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> I'm working on the 24 pin cable now. I came across 2 wires in one hole (three like this) and think that the cleanest way to fix it is to splice the wires together then run a single sleeve to the plug. Is this safe?


I ended up doing that with a few cables on the 24 pin on my seasonic, and it has been working fine...I don't have the electrical knowledge to say its a great idea though.


----------



## GoodInk

Looking good for a first time. Once you get the hang of it it will go faster and look better. I had to redo a lot of mine before I was happy with it. I do know next time I'm getting pre-cut heat shrink.


----------



## bob808

for sure!
I couldn't find a guide for how to get a stuck pin out of a 25 pin plug lol.

Well I stayed up all night sleeving this bad-boy. Marathon sleeving session!
I've got some more pictures to share with you guys









Here are all the cables I got sleeved. It took me like 20 hours












































I painted the half of the case that I removed also. I'm going to get a couple custom stickers made for it.



















I'm going to go sleep the sleep of the dead now, until I have to wake up for work tomorrow. At least I feel like I got my weekends worth of modding









Thanks for looking and let me know what you think


----------



## TG_bigboss

Looking sweet man! yea the sleeving is a pain. Took me over a week just to get 70% of my cables done. With work and life it was hard haha. Heatstrink lengths werehard to get the same. After I got my new PSU I said screw it to sleeving and went the lazy way. Good thing corsair has sleeved cables now


----------



## Badwrench

Way to go Bob. The sleeving looks great. the heatshrink takes a ton of practice to get it just right. I do all of my heatshrink cutting before I start my sleeving so that they are all the same length (15 or 20mm depending on type of sleeving used - 15mm for mdpc). I just use a sharp kitchen knife to cut it. Overall though, great job.


----------



## Tongan

Hey bob it looks great!!! How much did you end up using for this mod any how? You picked a good weekend to do so. The next 7 days dont look very dry....


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Looking sweet man! yea the sleeving is a pain. Took me over a week just to get 70% of my cables done. With work and life it was hard haha. Heatstrink lengths werehard to get the same. After I got my new PSU I said screw it to sleeving and went the lazy way. Good thing corsair has sleeved cables now


thanks boss- yeah. im slow as hell doin it. I guessed about 30 minutes per cable haha. I've got a long way to go on the psu cables, not to mention the ones that i have to re-do.. I actually bought a set of white sleeved cables for the ax850 that is in there now' but i dont really like that i cant run sli and use both cpu 8-pin with the 850. I wasn't real impressed with the white cables either...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Way to go Bob. The sleeving looks great. the heatshrink takes a ton of practice to get it just right. I do all of my heatshrink cutting before I start my sleeving so that they are all the same length (15 or 20mm depending on type of sleeving used - 15mm for mdpc). I just use a sharp kitchen knife to cut it. Overall though, great job.


Hi Badwrench- yeah.. i was getting better near the later part of my session before delirium started setting in haha. i dont know why i didn't buy the precut pieces... must have been cheaper or something? I've got to figure out a way to cut a bunch all the same size easily..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Hey bob it looks great!!! How much did you end up using for this mod any how? You picked a good weekend to do so. The next 7 days dont look very dry....


Thanks Tongan- I'm not exactly sure how much I have used so far.. i"ll be able to tell you how much orange I used, if i measure the left over... not done yet though.


----------



## evil jerry

Sleeving is looking good and you been Nominated again for Mod of the month by some jerk.


----------



## bob808

I actually got home before 8:00 today-
Time to get busy on some sleeving


----------



## shadowhero18

woa... thats a lot of sleeving! good luck on MOTM man! i decided i won't be running this month. You got my vote if you decide to run!


----------



## GoodInk

Hey Bob do you want a free upgraded fan controller from Cooler Master?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265915/cosmos-2-upgraded-fan-controller-now-available-in-north-america


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Wow, just read all of the pages! That copper tubing looks great! I love the way the onxy tuned out as well! Great job!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> woa... thats a lot of sleeving! good luck on MOTM man! i decided i won't be running this month. You got my vote if you decide to run!


Thanks for your support man and sorry to hear about your motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Hey Bob do you want a free upgraded fan controller from Cooler Master?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265915/cosmos-2-upgraded-fan-controller-now-available-in-north-america


thanks for the link Goodink, though I'm not sure if I'll be able to get one as I have removed the sticker with the serial #.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow, just read all of the pages! That copper tubing looks great! I love the way the onxy tuned out as well! Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thanks Jeff!

I completed more sleeving, but not as far along as I'd like to be. I worked 60 hours (6 days) last week and was beat. I did get the modular pci-e cables done, along with the power cable for the soundcard and the modular 8-pin cpu cable. I'll get some more pics up soon.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Hey Bob do you want a free upgraded fan controller from Cooler Master?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265915/cosmos-2-upgraded-fan-controller-now-available-in-north-america
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the link Goodink, though I'm not sure if I'll be able to get one as I have removed the sticker with the serial #.
Click to expand...

As long as you have the S/N# you are good, you don't have to send in the old one, CM is doing it right


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

Nice work bob!!!


----------



## georgerm

Love this case and what your doing with it. subbed


----------



## PatrickCrowely

I didn't like this case @ all till I seen this. This is one beautiful piece of work....


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzfuzzyzx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work bob!!!


Thans fuzzy- I'll grab a mop








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgerm*
> 
> Love this case and what your doing with it. subbed


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I didn't like this case @ all till I seen this. This is one beautiful piece of work....


Thank you!

Sorry for the lack of updates guys. I have made a little bit of progress. I redid a few cables of the psu that didn't quite get sleeved in far enough into the case, did some of the modular cables, and the fan controller cables. I havn't taken any pictures yet though.

My job has been keeping me super busy the last few weeks. 62 hours last week. 15 hrs today. i need a break..
wake up- goto work- go home- eat, bath, bed, repeat. sucks.

I'm hoping to get this done for this months mod of the month contest (thanks for the nod eviljerry)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> My job has been keeping me super busy the last few weeks. 62 hours last week. 15 hrs today. i need a break..
> wake up- goto work- go home- eat, bath, bed, repeat. sucks.
> 
> I'm hoping to get this done for this months mod of the month contest (thanks for the nod eviljerry)


I'm in the same boat, it gets old after awhile. You really never get time to do crap, once you get time off you do just want to relax but you have too much other stuff to do like cleaning because you don't have time during a work day. BTW I just got my fittings yesterday, still don't know if I'm going to try using hard acrylic tubing or going copper. I'm really leaning to the copper, even though I think the acrylic fits my build better. I'm thinking that the acrylic will be very hard to do as it won't flex like copper does once you have bent it to the shape you want, and trying to get to work could be a nightmare. What are your thoughts after working with the copper?


----------



## bob808

I think that they would probably be similar to work with. Depending on the length of the tube, I feel the acrylic would flex a little bit. the copper tubes do not have much flex at all either haha.

If you think the acrylic tubes would look better, I say go for it! If you are a little bit off on your bend, you should be able to heat it up and tweak it


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

Have you gotten around to changing the hdd activity led??


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzfuzzyzx*
> 
> Have you gotten around to changing the hdd activity led??


Negative Ghost-Rider-

I'm not sure that I'm able to change the blue power and activity leds. I think they are little tiny leds mounted directly on a board.
Another day with no progress on the sleeving- even though I slept in for an hour and was two hours late to work, I still worked 12.5 hours and didn't get home until ten o'clock...

Thank god tomorrows Friday. I don't think I will get any work done tomorrow either as my friend Ray's (who I sold MKG 700D to)band is playing a show in a bar that I am going to try to attend.


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Negative Ghost-Rider-
> *I'm not sure that I'm able to change the blue power and activity leds. I think they are little tiny leds mounted directly on a board.*
> Another day with no progress on the sleeving- even though I slept in for an hour and was two hours late to work, I still worked 12.5 hours and didn't get home until ten o'clock...
> Thank god tomorrows Friday. I don't think I will get any work done tomorrow either as my friend Ray's (who I sold MKG 700D to)band is playing a show in a bar that I am going to try to attend.


Still very possible... just a little bit of effort on your part to do it. Usually you need a magnifying glass of some sort to see what you're doing, a fine-pointed soldering tip (an iron usually helps here too lol) and replacement LED's. The little ones are usually SMD's (Surface/Side-Mounted LED's). Something like this one?


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

It's not impossible I've done something similar for the Xbox 360 front led's all it takes is a steady hand and patience. If you try to remove the smd off the board and the solder underneath isn't melted you will rip off the contacts.


----------



## SilentStrike

Darn! You work too much bob! Get some relaxing going someday! And I can just hear those cables crying out your name! hahaha. They're impatiently waiting to get sleeved!


----------



## darkphantom

OP - the end result is superb.

Just a small favor, anyway you can compile all the work pics into the original post?


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> OP - the end result is superb.
> Just a small favor, anyway you can compile all the work pics into the original post?


I'll see what I can do.

I am almost done with sleeving! stil haveto make one for the soundcard (I think) and a couple other misc wires. I took a few pictures of a custom cable that I made today, but haven't uploaded any pics yet. Now its dinner time, then a shower, the, a movie, so I probably wont get to it tonight.

I think I'm getting the hang of it now that I'm almost done haha.

Besides sleeving, I had o re-paint the power suppy cover as the paint that I applied the first time didn't stick very god and some scratched off.
I sanded it down and repainted it, using a primer sealer this time. We'll see if that makes any difference.

I'll try and get some pics up soon


----------



## bob808

I've been too busy lately to update this thread but now I have a few pictures for you guys. I need to get busy on this as I would like to get this done in time for this months motm compitition. As I have said, I am nearly done with all the sleeving. Just a few more wires to go









Here's a picture of the sleeved fan controller. It had two molex power connectors which came together in a 'Y', so I consolidated them into one connector.










a couple of fans in the process of getting their sleeves-










Here is the start of a single cable with four power ends on it (2 sata and 2 molex) for the hot-swap caddy that I have installed. These are the sata power ends.










sata and molex



















Plugs put back on and extensions soldered-










more wires!



















I have used up all my orange sleeving except for about 6" and have used even more black. I'm guessing that I have use more than 200' of sleeving thus far. I had 30 meters of orange which is gone now.

I went ahead and put in a 140mm cougar far which I painted into the hx1000 which I also painted.










Here are a few more of the HX1000. I still need to get some lable stickers printed for this-




























Thats it for now. I still need to make a molex power cable with 4 ends on it, one for the soundcard, and a sleeve a couple small misc cables, then I can wire it all back up and hope it works haha.

How should I test the psu before I hook it up to the cosmos 2? I'm thinking I should test it on one of the cheaper computers I have laying around first. Thoughts?


----------



## Blizlake

Nice to see that you havent been just sitting idle







the cougar in the psu is a nice touch, even though I would have kept the psu black


----------



## GoodInk

Here is a PSU tester that has a 8 pin PCI connector.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899887005


----------



## Tongan

So is that the after pic of the "fresh" paint on the PSU? You said you were having issues with the paint last post.

GJ Bob!!


----------



## animal0307

"Nuke" an old computer if you are feeling destructive today. If you want to go the safe route and have a multiple meter, then hot wire the psu and start testing. Personally I don't see the use in buying one of those testers to use only one time.


----------



## shadowhero18

YES TEST BEFORE YOU USE IT ON YOUR COMPUTER!


----------



## halcyon-twin

awesome work on the sleeving bob. That makes me wanna sleeve now!


----------



## Badwrench

I walked in to Fry's with the last psu I sleeved and asked the guy and the tech desk if he could test it. Took 30 sec. and no charge. Didn't feel like paying for the tool.


----------



## GIPrice

Sorry if this was already said but I am not going to read 56 pages...

Why don't you get an X79 UD3 and just powder coat the heatsink orange? Its almost the same board.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Nice to see that you havent been just sitting idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cougar in the psu is a nice touch, even though I would have kept the psu black


Thanks Bliz-
I've been super busy lately between work, family, girlfriend and trying to get the sleeving done haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> So is that the after pic of the "fresh" paint on the PSU? You said you were having issues with the paint last post.
> GJ Bob!!


Yeah thats the fresh paint. The psu cutout that CM made for you to slide the psu through from the back is excessivly tight. I scraped off some paint the first time I tried sliding it in there to figure out how long to make the cables. I just got done sliding it in again with just a very small scrape that I will be able to touch up easily.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> "Nuke" an old computer if you are feeling destructive today. If you want to go the safe route and have a multiple meter, then hot wire the psu and start testing. Personally I don't see the use in buying one of those testers to use only one time.


I hooked up the sleeved/modded hx1000 to a core i3 rig I have laying around (kids pc) and it powered on fine with only the 24-pin and 1/2 of an 8-pin hooked to it, so I'm hoping I'm good. I suppose there is still a chance for disaster, but I'm feeling pretty confident that i didn't screw anything up









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> awesome work on the sleeving bob. That makes me wanna sleeve now!


Thanks Halcon- I have always wanted to do it. This is my first time sleeving and I gotta say its quite the pita, but not as bad as it was the first couple cables. If you happen to pull a wire out of one of the pins while it's still in the plug... well... lets just say I got frusterated a few times.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I walked in to Fry's with the last psu I sleeved and asked the guy and the tech desk if he could test it. Took 30 sec. and no charge. Didn't feel like paying for the tool.


Thats cool. I have a frys about 30 miles away from here. next time as I have already started wiring it up. I only need to make one more cable with 5 molex plugs on it and I will be done


----------



## Tongan

Good to hear bob!!


----------



## TG_bigboss

Hey bob it is looking good!

I have a question about your paint. Did you use a clear coat? and how did you go about painting your case?

I'm working on my computer right now. If you want you can check out my build log here Anyways im following a guide but its such tedious work and by you it looks so simple.

I started with 220 grit wet sand to get the powder coat off then cleaned and dried.
• 2 in 1 primer and filler. Wet sand with 600. Clean and let Dry for 15mins.
• Paint first coat. Wait...2-3mins.
• Paint second coat to fill any missing spots and make a nice even coat.
• Let dry for a day or two.
• Wet sand lightly with 800 grit to remove any mistakes or orange peel.
• Clean and dry letting it sit for 15mins.
• Spray final two coats. Waiting at least 2-3mins between coats and making sure no mistake was made.
• Let dry for two days at least.
That is about where I am now. So much work but i know it will turn out nicely.
I'm using rustoleum glossy lobster orange thanks to you for your inspiration!









I'm afraid if I use clear coat it will turn out bad. Is your paint glossy? If you did apply clear coat it looks good. I just want to protect the paint job I worked so hard on is all.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Hey bob it is looking good!
> I have a question about your paint. Did you use a clear coat? and how did you go about painting your case?
> I'm working on my computer right now. If you want you can check out my build log here Anyways im following a guide but its such tedious work and by you it looks so simple.
> I started with 220 grit wet sand to get the powder coat off then cleaned and dried.
> • 2 in 1 primer and filler. Wet sand with 600. Clean and let Dry for 15mins.
> • Paint first coat. Wait...2-3mins.
> • Paint second coat to fill any missing spots and make a nice even coat.
> • Let dry for a day or two.
> • Wet sand lightly with 800 grit to remove any mistakes or orange peel.
> • Clean and dry letting it sit for 15mins.
> • Spray final two coats. Waiting at least 2-3mins between coats and making sure no mistake was made.
> • Let dry for two days at least.
> That is about where I am now. So much work but i know it will turn out nicely.
> I'm using rustoleum glossy lobster orange thanks to you for your inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid if I use clear coat it will turn out bad. Is your paint glossy? If you did apply clear coat it looks good. I just want to protect the paint job I worked so hard on is all.


Hey TG,
Thanks for the post boss! and I got to say that if your patient enough for all those painting steps, you're a better man than me. I really didn't do much prep at all with the exception of the doors, the psu cover, and the top sliding panel. I sanded the doors out of necessity as I did cutting on them and had to smooth out the cuts and figured I really needed a great paint job on them. Same with the top sliding panel. I sanded and filler/primered it after doing some bondo work. Most everything else, like the plastics, the motherboard tray, and 5.25 drive bay area, I didn't do any prep at all besides making sure they were clean and free of grease and oil.

I primered, then painted, then clearcoated. Some pieces I sanded or wetsanded between primer/paint, paint/clear, but some i did not if they looked smooth.

I absolutly do not have the patience to watch paint dry and it has screwed me over more than once haha.
I have been known to stick metal painted pieces in the oven on low heat to speed up the drying process









Your method that you got from a guide here sounds like it should turn out great. I would definately reccomend using a clear coat. It seems to bring out the color and make them more vivid. Even if you don't want a high gloss, clear coats sometimes come in different finishes like eggshell or semi-gloss. Make sure that you test a small piece as one time I used a different brand of clear-coat and it made the paint bubble and wrinkle. I would hate to hear of your hard work getting ruined like that!

Here's what I have been working on tonight













































Those two 8-pin cpu power cables were a pain in the butt! I still have some work to do, mainly making the cable to supply power to the molex plugs I have on the back side. I also have quite the mess going on the backside of the motherboard tray that needs tidying up. It's getting there though







I need to 'train' the wires a bit better as I have some tangling/weaving in and out in the pci-e cables.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## mikupoiss

Beautiful start for a new day here in Europe!


----------



## Jermasaurus

This mod continues to look fantastic! Great work Bob!


----------



## Tongan

Bob looking at that shot of your res. has shown me that the front HD bracket next to the 200mm fan needs to go. Like always, great PNW job bob.


----------



## GoodInk

I think you have MOTM in the bag!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I think you have MOTM in the bag!


This for sure, got my vote


----------



## bob808

Thanks guys! I just got home and am going to get to work as soon as I get cleaned up.


----------



## bob808

I decided to split the 5 molex power connections between 2 cables.
I started out with a 4-plug strip and cut off the 3rd connection and soldered the wires together. I wanted the extra length between the 2nd and 3rd connection anyway.










Then I sleeved the cables when the plug ends were off of the wires.










Using a diagram that I drew up earlier, I inserted the cables into the correct places in plugs.
One down, one to go!










These last couple cables have to be all black, as I have used up the 30m of orange sleeve that I ordered. No biggie as these will be on the back side of the motherboard tray.


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

Nice sleeving work bob


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Mods, forgive my crude language. But I just jizzed my pants!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzfuzzyzx*
> 
> Nice sleeving work bob


Thanks man! it could be more even on the heatshrink but looks pretty nice regardless








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> Mods, forgive my crude language. But I just jizzed my pants!


Hahaha! Thanks dude- now get your spooge rag and clean yourself up









I got my last cable sleeved







Here it is on top of the other one-


----------



## bob808

Nervously, I plugged in the power cable to the HX1000...
I hear a faint snap of electricity and look inside the case and notice the standby led on the motherboard lit up, and the pulsing orange lights behind the board doing their thing. I light up a cigarette and push the power button on top of the case.
Nothing! Oh yeah- I haven't hooked up the power and reset buttons yet lol
That's okay, there's a power button connected directly to the mainboard.

Anxiously, I push the button... worrying the whole time that I have something wired wrong and that I am going to fry something.

The fans spin for a fraction of a second then nothing. I notice the dimm led on the motherboard is now lit. hmmm. Damn!

Where do I start throubleshooting this?
I start by unplugging some of the peripheral cables from the power supply. I push the power button again after resetting the psu by flipping the rocker switch back and forth.

It lives! but something is wrong. I start plugging in things one by one and seeing if it will power on. Ahha! Something is wrong with the wiring going to the hot-swap bays (stock ones that came with the case). Additionally, my fans are barely spinning and the lights (onyx and door) are not lighting so I think that the fan controller is currently connected to the 5v instead of the 12v.

I shut down the machine and switched the 2 outside cables of the fan controller molex plug.
That fixed that! The fans are running like they should and the lights are lit and dimmable









Now I just need to fix the hotswap wiring and hope I didn't fry the hdds in those two bays..
I'll check into it tomorrow and if I can figure it out, then I can organize the cables on the back and call this build done!

Then I will try to find someone to come over with a good camera and take some money shots!
Wish me luck and thanks for looking and please leave your comments!

I have been nominated for June Mod of the Month, so If you like what you see, then make sure and vote when the poll opens!


----------



## Hukkel

Custom cables..... I need to get me a crimping tool. I just need to. I want to make custom cables NOW.

Those cables are looking great.


----------



## Quest99

Very nice Bob! We can clearly see that you are getting more and more comfortable with sleeving techniques. The 2 last ones are perfect.


----------



## bob808

Well I got all the wiring figured out. It turns out I had 2 wires in the wrong positions. One on the fan controller power cable, and the other on the stock hot-swap power cable. Luckily for me, it wasn't too hard to get straightened out.

I have tidied up the wires on the backside of the motherboard, and everything is working like it is supposed to









Next up is to update the first post with some build pics for the motm contest. I will also post it here.

Thanks for your support and wish me luck


----------



## TheHarvman313

WOW!!! Just finished reading this thread and I must say that this is an amazing work of art! I just don't have the words to express how great a job you did Bob. Just WOW!!!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> WOW!!! Just finished reading this thread and I must say that this is an amazing work of art! I just don't have the words to express how great a job you did Bob. Just WOW!!!


Thank you Harvman- Make sure and vote for the June 2102 Mod of the Month contest









I will need all your support guys! There are some killer builds competing this month-


----------



## bob808

I updated the first post with a pictorial overview of the build with some finished pictures at the end









Any comments on what I can do to make the first post better would be apprieciated. Maybe I should put the finished pictures first?


----------



## DCRussian

Congrats on the (almost) finished build Bob! Have been following this log since you started it up (was following the s1lent build before). Great work and great outcome! Definitely voting for you when the polls are up


----------



## shadowhero18

good luck bob! you got my support!

_edit: ...







_


----------



## SilentStrike

Jerry? His name is Bob!









And you for sure have my vote!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> good luck jerry! you got my support!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentStrike*
> 
> Jerry? His name is Bob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you for sure have my vote!


Thanks guys


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

crap this looks really good lol.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> crap this looks really good lol.


You have a very good rig too, but bob is getting my vote. I've been following this build pretty much from day one, and it has had its ups and downs, hell it almost never was









Bob I'm glad you stuck through all bad things that have happened on this one, even if you don't end up winning MOTM, this is goes in my book as one of the nicest looking, well thought out, best built cases I have seen in a long time. You should be proud of what you have made and thanks for some inspiration to keep on going even when things go wrong, I have almost said screw it on my build a couple times, but I will see it through.

Now I'm off to go look at the new pics


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> crap this looks really good lol.


haha thanks GTR- Your dual evap coolers have got my worried though. Very inventive and unique although I forsee problems with contamination and I think the top part looks kind of like tampons hanging lol. Still You sir get a big +rep for the fine work. Your cooler is awsome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> You have a very good rig too, but bob is getting my vote. I've been following this build pretty much from day one, and it has had its ups and downs, hell it almost never was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob I'm glad you stuck through all bad things that have happened on this one, even if you don't end up winning MOTM, this is goes in my book as one of the nicest looking, well thought out, best built cases I have seen in a long time. You should be proud of what you have made and thanks for some inspiration to keep on going even when things go wrong, I have almost said screw it on my build a couple times, but I will see it through.
> Now I'm off to go look at the new pics


Thank you for your support Goodink! People like you who have been following the build sure as hell had something to do with inspiring me to keep going even when things got iffy. +rep to you also for being a great OCN member


----------



## bob808

Voting for Mod of the Month is now live!
Get out there and vote!


----------



## Quest99

You got my vote!


----------



## mybadomen

Honestly work of art Mate ! Incredible workmanship and have my Vote !

Good Luck

MybadOmen


----------



## Tongan

My votes in bob.GL!

-T


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Voted.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Voting for Mod of the Month is now live!
> Get out there and vote!


Saw it go live - I was the 2nd person to vote for you. I have also been following your build since the beginning and as a fellow Cosmos II owner you have set the bar for modding this case - great work Bob, hope you win!


----------



## barkinos98

nice build, but i have some questions about it. 1- do I need a drain port (i have the same setup&case) 2- i thought cougar fans were only 120/140mm so how did you install it in front? also there is a fan at the lower compartment, did you drill it or just added a fan? looking good though


----------



## shadowhero18

I. GOT. YOUR. BACK. BOB!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Honestly work of art Mate ! Incredible workmanship and have my Vote !
> Good Luck
> MybadOmen


Thank you MybadOmen. You do great work also









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> You got my vote!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> My votes in bob.GL!
> -T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninja Hedgehog*
> 
> Voted.


Thanks guys for your support- I wouldn't be here without all of you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> I. GOT. YOUR. BACK. BOB!


I know you do shadowhero18! And I got yours









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Saw it go live - I was the 2nd person to vote for you. I have also been following your build since the beginning and as a fellow Cosmos II owner you have set the bar for modding this case - great work Bob, hope you win!


Thank you kind sir!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> nice build, but i have some questions about it. 1- do I need a drain port (i have the same setup&case) 2- i thought cougar fans were only 120/140mm so how did you install it in front? also there is a fan at the lower compartment, did you drill it or just added a fan? looking good though


1. a drain port isn't neccessarily needed, but definately reccomended! it makes it much easier to change the water in your loop, which should be done every six months or so.
2. The 140mm cougar fan bolts right up to the case after removing the adaptor brackets for the 200mm fan that comes stock with the case. There are also holes for a 120mm fan in the bottom of the case.

Thanks guys for your continued support and for taking the time to leave your comments and voting. I really apprieciate it








+ rep all around!


----------



## Jermasaurus

Nice work on the sleeving! I've been following this mod since the beginning and you definitely have my vote!








Good luck in MOTM!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> 1. a drain port isn't neccessarily needed, but definately reccomended! it makes it much easier to change the water in your loop, which should be done every six months or so.
> 2. The 140mm cougar fan bolts right up to the case after removing the adaptor brackets for the 200mm fan that comes stock with the case. There are also holes for a 120mm fan in the bottom of the case.
> Thanks guys for your continued support and for taking the time to leave your comments and voting. I really apprieciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + rep all around!


thanks for the info and the rep


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> Nice work on the sleeving! I've been following this mod since the beginning and you definitely have my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck in MOTM!


Thanks for the vote and following along with the build!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

If this beast of case mod does not win a MOTM I have lost all faith in this competition.







A work of art and a display of commitment, hats off to you kind sir


----------



## Pidoma

Voted!! Go BOB!!!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> If this beast of case mod does not win a MOTM I have lost all faith in this competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A work of art and a display of commitment, hats off to you kind sir


Thank you so much Shadow Foxx for the kind words









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Voted!! Go BOB!!!


Thanks for the vote


----------



## TheHarvman313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Thank you Harvman- Make sure and vote for the June 2102 Mod of the Month contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will need all your support guys! There are some killer builds competing this month-


I'm actually down to your build and Kingchris' build. I'm leaning towards yours just because of all the great, & tedious, work you've done but I haven't had a chance to look at the other thread yet. I love these build logs and when I get the cash I now have a ton of ideas for a new system. I'd love to try my hand at some real modding!!!


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Damn BOB. Its been a while since i have been in the mod section. Build is turning out SWEET!!!! Love that you just left the copper tube...


----------



## TheHarvman313

I voted for you Bob. Hands down the best this month! There were some really nice builds nominated but this is definitely the best.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no_safe_HAVEN*
> 
> Damn BOB. Its been a while since i have been in the mod section. Build is turning out SWEET!!!! Love that you just left the copper tube...


Thanks man! you should poke your head in here more often









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> I voted for you Bob. Hands down the best this month! There were some really nice builds nominated but this is definitely the best.


Thanks for voting Harvman- +rep for taking the time to actually go through the build logs before making a decision


----------



## carterboy

very clean build bob, you got my vote man!


----------



## shadowhero18

You're looking good on MOTM bob!!!!!!!









...


----------



## Rognin

Congratz on the MOTM Bob. Pretty sure you're takin' this one!

Awesome build btw, I love how you used orange so well. I don't think I've ever seen orange used so well in a build!


----------



## spidert622

I am quite simply at a loss of words... maybe this word works... WOW


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carterboy*
> 
> very clean build bob, you got my vote man!


Thanks for your support carterboy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> You're looking good on MOTM bob!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Congratz on the MOTM Bob. Pretty sure you're takin' this one!
> Awesome build btw, I love how you used orange so well. I don't think I've ever seen orange used so well in a build!


Whoohoo thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidert622*
> 
> I am quite simply at a loss of words... maybe this word works... WOW


Thank you! +reps


----------



## Pidoma

Bob,

I checked out some of your previous builds and you sure do love the color orange









Looks so clean and great!

GL on MOTM!


----------



## DCRussian

Voted a while ago, good luck Bob! Looking like you're crushing it!


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCRussian*
> 
> Voted a while ago, good luck Bob! Looking like you're crushing it!


This is round 2 DC


----------



## GoodInk

Hey bob, Cooler Master just posted a link to your build log on their FB page









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cooler-Master-Americas/390047114370091


----------



## bob808

heh- That's cool! Thanks for the link GoodInk


----------



## PurE GaminG

just finished reading the whole work log thread, and all i can say is that you have inspired a novice modder like my self, you have indeed produced amazing piece art my vote is with you sir.

i was sorry to hear about your loss (grandmother) she gone to a better place my prayer with you dear friend.


----------



## badtaylorx

since your very good at what you do and know how good this thing looks ill just skip to the constructive critasizm and h0pe you can handle it........

1....orange is great....but the orange lights wash out its greatness.....id try white leds....

2 and im reaching here......the front panel just looks like the mesh is missing.....not that its intentional.....window pane with holes????

really good work tho


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> since your very good at what you do and know how good this thing looks ill just skip to the constructive critasizm and h0pe you can handle it........
> 
> 1....orange is great....but the orange lights wash out its greatness.....id try white leds....
> 
> 2 and im reaching here......the front panel just looks like the mesh is missing.....not that its intentional.....window pane with holes????
> 
> really good work tho


1. No offense intended, but it sounds like you have been watching too much TTL on youtube. I would agree with you if he over used the orange lighting, and he didn't. It's cool to use small amounts of the same color light, many times it can make the colors pop more and help even the color of stuff that isn't 100% the same, ie the sleeving vs paint. But over use of the same color will make everything look the same, then you are left with nothing standing out and a big orange mess. You have to be careful with white led's too, if the temp is off it can wash all the color out making everything look very bland. Now if you mix the two, you can make everything washed out but the one color you want to pop, kinda like the black and white photos with just the one color in them.

2. I'm confused, he has mesh in the front panel and the cover. Window pane with holes? Are you talking about using screws to hold it in?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> ...*it sounds like you have been watching too much TTL on youtube*...


Rofl exactly what I thought


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> since your very good at what you do and know how good this thing looks ill just skip to the constructive critasizm and h0pe you can handle it........
> 1....orange is great....but the orange lights wash out its greatness.....id try white leds....
> really good work tho


Hi and thanks for the comment. I am only using the one cathode that I painted orange and extended the cable on it. When you extend the wire on a cathode, the longer you make the wire, the less bright it becomes for some reason. Then when I painted the tube orange, it also blocks out more light, so actually the orange light (up top in front of the upper radiator) is very subtle and looks good in my opinion. The rest of the lighting comes from the red and whoite leds that I embedded in the onyx floor and the white leds on the xigmatec fans.

GoodInk and Blizlake- nice to see you guys are still watching







Thanks for following and leaving your comments


----------



## GoodInk

It's almost official now, Congrats!


----------



## bajchi

after 62 pages of scrolling and reading this is one of the nicest cleanest and generally most awesome builds ive seen in a while although now that i think about it it would have looked tops in green XD


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajchi*
> 
> after 62 pages of scrolling and reading this is one of the nicest cleanest and generally most awesome builds ive seen in a while although now that i think about it it would have looked tops in green XD


Thanks bajchi! I've already made a green build, a couple actually. http://www.overclock.net/t/1053948/mkg-595/0_20


----------



## evil jerry

CONGRATS ON MOTM WIN!!!!!

I am so happy for you bro. One of my hugest supporters last month and I'm proud to pass the torch. Now with that said it's time to Party


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

Congrats bob, you've earned it!


----------



## wermad

Congrats Bob!!!!






























My vote went to another build but I have to pay homage to your awesome build. It is very stunning and I think you should send CM pics of it and let them know this is how the Cosmos II should have been initially!


----------



## barkinos98

congrats bob! the others were just nice, where as youre was awesome! again, congratz on MOTM. also thanks for the rep


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Congrats BoB!! Best build ever!


----------



## TheHarvman313

Congrats on the win, Bob. It was well deserved!!!







:thumb:


----------



## AlderonnX

Grats Bob...I still say the stone glowing floor is the "Cats Meow" in this thing... EPIC!!!


----------



## FireBean

THAT THING IS SICK!!

Pure Envy...


----------



## Quest99

Huge congrats! Cheers!


----------



## Rognin

Gratz Bob, well deserved win!


----------



## yarow12

How does it feel to finaly see your baby born?


----------



## Boweezie

Awesome work on the build! I am definitely wanting to go into copper tubing, but I am running into a problem. Where can I buy 12mm copper tubing from? I have been searching the internet and my local hardware stores (Home Depot and Lowes) but no one seems to have an exact match for 12mm. I am assuming because US does not go by metric and therefore does not carry mm sized tubing. Can someone give me a website that I can purchase 12mm tubing from? I have all my fittings right here but no copper tubing


----------



## kulbida

Nice, dude. Now my Cosmos II looks so plain









grats on the win


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> I am so happy for you bro. One of my hugest supporters last month and I'm proud to pass the torch. Now with that said it's time to Party


Thanks man! I feel very proud and humbled at the same time. Your support means alot!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzfuzzyzx*
> 
> Congrats bob, you've earned it!


Thank you xzfuzzyzx!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Congrats Bob!!!!
> It is very stunning and I think you should send CM pics of it and let them know this is how the Cosmos II should have been initially!


Thanks wermad. I know some people at CM have seen it. They posted a link to the build-log on the facebook page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> congrats bob! the others were just nice, where as youre was awesome! again, congratz on MOTM. also thanks for the rep


Thanks and youre welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Congrats BoB!! Best build ever!


Thanks Wizrdsleevz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> Congrats on the win, Bob. It was well deserved!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Grats Bob...I still say the stone glowing floor is the "Cats Meow" in this thing... EPIC!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> THAT THING IS SICK!!
> Pure Envy...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Huge congrats! Cheers!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Gratz Bob, well deserved win!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kulbida*
> 
> Nice, dude. Now my Cosmos II looks so plain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grats on the win


Thanks guys! I apprieciate your support









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yarow12*
> 
> How does it feel to finaly see your baby born?


It feels great to be done with the build. The sleeving took me forever!
I am already starting the next project








I have two kids and I would not want to see them getting born haha... stretch and tear.. *me puking*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boweezie*
> 
> Awesome work on the build! I am definitely wanting to go into copper tubing, but I am running into a problem. Where can I buy 12mm copper tubing from? I have been searching the internet and my local hardware stores (Home Depot and Lowes) but no one seems to have an exact match for 12mm. I am assuming because US does not go by metric and therefore does not carry mm sized tubing. Can someone give me a website that I can purchase 12mm tubing from? I have all my fittings right here but no copper tubing


I ran into the same problem and ended up buying 1/2" straight tube (20' long) and sanding the ends to fit in the fittings. It was a pain in the @ss let me tell ya! There is a link to a site that sells 12mm tubing that some helpful member posted. I will see if I can find it for ya and edit this post a bit later.


----------



## langer1972

Congrats and I am speechless.


----------



## emeianoite

no ****... don't judge me... but I just came.., all over my pants.


----------



## andrew99

Nice work!
You make my case look so simple








Congrats on the win!


----------



## bigkahuna360

I gotta ask how do you make copper tubing work? How do you add in/remove it?


----------



## Atham

I am afraid of your rig.

Good job


----------



## Lord Xeb

That looks killer!


----------



## gears2head84

Love it man, it looks awesome. The copper tubing is nice


----------



## Reload_X

speechless


----------



## SwishaMane

LOVE the copper tubing...That is one mod I WILL do sometime for a loop, UGH, its so sweet. Great build!


----------



## skitzab1

expect nothing less from u bob







if it was less.

i think it would do Evan your head in ! congratulations







on the mod of the month


----------



## Nemesis158

Very Nice


----------



## ojmh7

Wow









Just wow!!!









Amazing job!!! Congrats


----------



## DarkBlade6

Remove the coolermaster logo if possible lol ... arf I hate that logo


----------



## Indulgence

this build is beyond perfection!


----------



## sunset1

Wow such attention to detail on the case, before even starting the rest of the project. This is a work of art my friend.
I have problems with stick figures much less cutting metal and plastic. Now i know what it takes to get the mod of the month... WOW!
Sunset1


----------



## LostKauz

WoW first case mod ive seen in a while that just stuns me. Can't wait till im in the situation to do great things like this. im only 24 with 2 kids so money isnt exactly in abundance right now. This gives me ambition to get to that point though. TU sir.


----------



## FahrenheitGTI

This is like the color of my car, SICK!


----------



## StormX2

excellent finished project

bets part of the hole thing?

HAL 9000 Guts lol


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Epic. Just pretty and awesome


----------



## sockpirate

The only motm i have been impressed by, holy crap man, this is a work of art!!!!


----------



## Triniboi82

Well done, I love how this turned out. Best side panel mod I've seen in awhile....ur logo is kick ass, color scheme & WC is EPIC


----------



## selluminis

Amazing work.


----------



## bob808

Wow- thank guys for all thr responses. I am truly humbled and thankful. I learned everything I know and have got sooo many ideas from looking at other peoples rigs right here at overclock.net.
I'm very glad if I can inspire others as I have been inspired. These build logs are kind of a way to give back and share ideas and experiences with those who are interested enough to read the logs.

Thanks again guys for kind comments! They really mean alot to me


----------



## CloudX

This is a jaw dropping build. Well deserved win! Congratulations!


----------



## atwon23

Wow! Builds like this remind me how much more I have to learn. Great job!


----------



## K62-RIG

Gr8 job mate. Love orange builds and congrats on your achievements.


----------



## Tongan

Bob. Props man. I'm following your steps to help myself out. Door came apart just fine!. I can see where things get hairy.


----------



## DCRussian

Congrats on MotD! You really deserved it with this build


----------



## Yukss

ohh dear god.. this is the best looking / finished work i ever seen in my life.. great job mate, i love what you used for the tubing... +1 rep


----------



## mythicalj

damn ! that's a nice job...









i love the copper pluming







superb job..

i would like to see the next version with a dust filter system , have been looking in to air filtering
im thinking in the future the normal case fans are replaced by 100% dust free air systems
using probably nano tech filters (witch are already on the marked) , and over pressuring the complete case , so no dust can enter.

i have build a home made filter system on my case , but im still having problems with my psu , cos i cant control the fan speed ..









i would hate 2 see this monster get dusty !


----------



## Ross McCabe

was ok i suppose!


----------



## MiKE_nz

Congrats on the win, been following since the beginning and enjoyed every update. Awesome build.


----------



## mothow

Dam thats BADASS!!!!! I wish i had skills like that but sadly i dont.I can barely hide my wires..lol


----------



## WebsterXC

Amazing, seriously this is truly an amazing case.

Can I ask how you bent your copper tubing? Interested in looking into this...


----------



## Jake_9611

Sickest build i've ever seen imo. I like everything about it and the tubing is so original and bass ass. Lovin it!


----------



## bayarea757

WOW that build is amazing. I think it is the nicest, coolest most beautiful bad ass computer i have ever seen. I wish i had the time and skill to do something half as good as that. Love the copper tubing very original imo and goes great with orange.


----------



## Clovertail100

Please, paint your 3.25 bay.


----------



## Kwilson408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Hey OCN- Just thought I would give an overview of the build in the first post here to make it easier to see what was done within the build log, but if you have the time, go ahead and read it through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who took the time to leave suggestions and comments. The feedback really means alot to me and most all of the advice was very helpful. I have learned alot since I have become a member here at OCN and I owe it all to you guys and gals, the members here. If anyone has any questions, Please feel free to leave your questions or comments and I will be sure to get back to you.
> I feel honored to be nominated for 2012 March mod of the month! Good luck to all the entries, all the builds are great and I have some tough compitition, so if you like what you see, make sure and vote for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom wallpapers make by OCN members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case modding pictures-
> removing side panel aluminum skin-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Window mod-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filling with fiberglass-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epoxy-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bondo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after alot of work-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front slider and top panel-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painting-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear door mods-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN flame-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case mods-
> Bottom intake vent-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom 280mm rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drain line-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished case mod money shots-
> side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished build money shots-
> Full frontal-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside closeups-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backside wiring-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> case shots-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys and gals-
> It's been too long but I'm back with an upcoming build for my friends brother Lane. We are going to be getting wet in the new Cosmos II case from Coolermaster. The case is schedueled to be delivered tomorrow, and I am hoping it arrives in pristine condition. I'm a bit worried after reading about all the damaged cases arriving on peoples doorsteps from the Cosmos 2 owners thread.
> I'm sure that most of you all know what the Cosmos II case looks like so I'll just post one stock photo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to do a hemi orange/black computer ever sinve I completed the MKG-RC1 (http://www.overclock.net/t/888554/madkat-games-rc1-gt5-machine/140_20#post_12113186) so I spend a bit of time with my trusty photo editing software (MS Paint lol) and came up with a few ideas-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some good ideas floating around, but nothing is set in stone. I haven't even seen this case in person yet. I can't wait to get my hands on this bad-boy and see what I can see.
> I've sent the off in an email and am waiting to see if they appeal to Lane. Which do YOU like? Feel free to suggest ideas also. I am always willing to take suggestions and learn something new!
> Those fans would go nicely with the color scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone needs measurements or dimmentions from the case, I will be happy to help (when the case arrives).


Pretty Slick.Counting left to right I choose #6.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Amazing, seriously this is truly an amazing case.
> Can I ask how you bent your copper tubing? Interested in looking into this...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1280153/pipe-bending-101/0_30


----------



## 5prout

Wow









This is one freaking awesome build.


----------



## slayer677

Very nice build. How did u get the copper pipes to work with the compression fittings?


----------



## oblivious

I LOVE the copper coolant lines! Very very clean!! If i was brave enough to go water cooling... This is what i would wanna do.


----------



## asuperpower

I love this mod...
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## KooKooKaller

This is so sick!


----------



## ShortAlieN

Very nice work Bob! Cant wait to see it at the next LAN.


----------



## dudanian

Holy mother of god! That has to be one of the sexiest cases I have ever seen! Very nice job I only wish I could do what you do...


----------



## ryandigweed

Wow i love this build. Great pictures, very nice effort put into it !. I love the way you did the piping, very clean, and organized


----------



## Slaughter

That is amazing! I'm in love with that plumbing job.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortAlieN*
> 
> Very nice work Bob! Cant wait to see it at the next LAN.


Thanks man! It turned out almost as nice as your raven! Make sure and keep me posted on the next LAN









Thanks to everyone for all the nice compliments! I'm a little overwhelmed by all the responses


----------



## narmour

Looks fantastic mate. Some great pictures there and I can imagine they don't do it justice.

Sweet build. Well deserved winner


----------



## BigDirtyNoob

Absolutely amazing o.o!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

How come your sound card looks so crooked?? It looks like its at a fairly big angle compared to graphics cards....


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Very well put together case... Props to you man.


----------



## mybadomen

Not sure if i mentioned but one of the best builds i think i have ever seen !


----------



## givmedew

I saw this along time ago but just now saw the copper pipes which is just AWESOME! Not sure if anyone else has asked this but have you lacquered or cleared them in any way?


----------



## tubofluxar

Wow this is amazing!!


----------



## WebsterXC

What kind of hot-swap rack did you use for the 5.25 bays? Looks sharp, I really want one =)


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> What kind of hot-swap rack did you use for the 5.25 bays? Looks sharp, I really want one =)


The case comes with hot-swap bays.


----------



## polm

It looks amazing dude, seriously! Love the copper tubing!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> How come your sound card looks so crooked?? It looks like its at a fairly big angle compared to graphics cards....


oh the power wire going to the card were pulling on it. It sags easily as its pci-e x 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Not sure if i mentioned but one of the best builds i think i have ever seen !


thanks man! Means alot coming from you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I saw this along time ago but just now saw the copper pipes which is just AWESOME! Not sure if anyone else has asked this but have you lacquered or cleared them in any way?


I sprayed them with clear paint to prevent oxidation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> What kind of hot-swap rack did you use for the 5.25 bays? Looks sharp, I really want one =)


I'll find you a link and edit this post.
here ya go http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816215119


----------



## Ollii

Shut up and take my money.

Naww just kidding, but yeah well..what can I say.. Epic build right here !







a true masterpiece in my eyes.
What are you going to use this rig for? o:

Oh and I couldn't really find any links to more pics in the thread, could you post an overview of the specs? I might just be blind, but I couldn't find much
on the first few pages.


----------



## burticus

I've been on HardOCP forever and a lurker here for a while.... and this is the sickest thing I have ever seen. The dremel work and the designs on that case are so clean. And then you took what was already a "10" and kicked it up 3 notches to a "13" with that copper tubing.

Truly outstanding! 13 thumbs up!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burticus*
> 
> I've been on HardOCP forever and a lurker here for a while.... and this is the sickest thing I have ever seen. The dremel work and the designs on that case are so clean. And then you took what was already a "10" and kicked it up 3 notches to a "13" with that copper tubing.
> Truly outstanding! 13 thumbs up!


Thank you thirteen times!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> Shut up and take my money.
> Naww just kidding, but yeah well..what can I say.. Epic build right here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a true masterpiece in my eyes.
> What are you going to use this rig for? o:
> Oh and I couldn't really find any links to more pics in the thread, could you post an overview of the specs? I might just be blind, but I couldn't find much
> on the first few pages.


Sure Ollii- the system specs were up in the air a bit as I originally started this build for my girlfriends brother Lane, and it was going to have current gen i7 and sli 570's, but he ran into automobile financial issues, and ended up giving me the case and some other components for which I was/am very grateful.

System specs-
EVGA x58 3-way sli Classified
Core i7-920 overclocked to 4.25
Corsair dominators running at 2005 MHz with 7-7-6-18 timings
SLI EVGA 480's
Asus Zonar Essence STX soundcard
Corsair hx1000 psu
Intel 80gb ssd
2x WD veliciraptor 300gb in raid 0
2x WD RE3's 1tb in raid 0

cooling-
cpu block- Heatkiller 3.0 copper
gpu blocks - Aquacomputer aquagraFX
chipset block- EK x58 classified
pump- swiftech mcp655 variable
radiators- one xspc ex360, two xspc ex240's
fittings- bitspower
resevoir- ek pump-top

Misc-
monitors- 30" LG W3000H (2560x1600 center main screen), dell 24" 2405FPW (1920x1200 in portrait mode right-side), dell 24" U2412M (1920x1200 in portrait, left side)
Keyboard- Ducky 10 key-less OCN branded mech keyboard w/cherry browns
mouse- Mionix Naos 5000
headphones- SennheiserHD650
speakers- Altec Lansing
mic- Audio-technica

Now that I am done with this project, I have started the process of making a workshop in my backyard so I can be done with modding in the living room! Click the link if you want to check it out!


----------



## Sync_Bit

Stuuning work man... That is a thing of art, and power... Very nice build...


----------



## daswustfuch

That was awesome, so amazing. Would watch again.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Thank you thirteen times!
> Sure Ollii- the system specs were up in the air a bit as I originally started this build for my girlfriends brother Lane, and it was going to have current gen i7 and sli 570's, but he ran into automobile financial issues, and ended up giving me the case and some other components for which I was/am very grateful.
> System specs-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA x58 3-way sli Classified
> Core i7-920 overclocked to 4.25
> Corsair dominators running at 2005 MHz with 7-7-6-18 timings
> SLI EVGA 480's
> Asus Zonar Essence STX soundcard
> Corsair hx1000 psu
> Intel 80gb ssd
> 2x WD veliciraptor 300gb in raid 0
> 2x WD RE3's 1tb in raid 0
> cooling-
> cpu block- Heatkiller 3.0 copper
> gpu blocks - Aquacomputer aquagraFX
> chipset block- EK x58 classified
> pump- swiftech mcp655 variable
> radiators- one xspc ex360, two xspc ex240's
> fittings- bitspower
> resevoir- ek pump-top
> Misc-
> monitors- 30" LG W3000H (2560x1600 center main screen), dell 24" 2405FPW (1920x1200 in portrait mode right-side), dell 24" U2412M (1920x1200 in portrait, left side)
> Keyboard- Ducky 10 key-less OCN branded mech keyboard w/cherry browns
> mouse- Mionix Naos 5000
> headphones- SennheiserHD650
> speakers- Altec Lansing
> mic- Audio-technica
> 
> 
> Now that I am done with this project, I have started the process of making a workshop in my backyard so I can be done with modding in the living room! Click the link if you want to check it out!


ooh, that's pretty solid! Enjoy the rig mate







and yup, checked it ;p it's great to see you've got the opportunity to be building a modding space


----------



## jetpak12

Congrats on MOTM; this is one sick looking build! I love the orange on black color scheme, it looks the best IMHO.


----------



## WebsterXC

Just a suggestion, this may be a little far fetched but send some pictures of your rig into CPU Magazine! I remember seeing a build on the forums somewhere here that made it to the front page this month. IMO, your rig blows tons of the "front page rigs" out of the water.


----------



## mothergoose729

That copper tubing is SO sexy. Great job.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Corsair dominators running at 2005 MHz with 7-7-6-18 timings










If youre ever gonna throw these out, ill take em


----------



## jkovacs721

What is that drive reset 5.25 bay thing you have


----------



## MarkMcPain

Pretty Epic! You make it look soo easy just a rotozip here and a little sanding there and BAM perfection.

I agree with the comment someone made about the orange lighting washing everything out.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkovacs721*
> 
> What is that drive reset 5.25 bay thing you have


Hot swap drive unit.

Courtesy of OP: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816215119


----------



## Zerosleep

I've been looking at case mods online for the past 12+ years and this is easily one of my favorites. Just wow.


----------



## tvm777

sorry if i make a *dumb* question
but what kind (brand and type) of fitting are you using with copper tubes?
are they compression fittings? bittspower?
isnt any "incompatibility" as they are from other metal rather than copper?


----------



## eovnu87435ds

Hey bob, I have to say I absolutely love the build. I've been reading through the whole log. I just scored a good deal on a CaseLabs M8 and I plan on doing the copper tubing for my build. It looks so clean! I have plumbers in the family so hopefully things will run smoothly when I attempt this, but I want to know, the 3/8" tubing you bought, was that soft copper or hard copper?

Anyways, excellent build and congrats on motm!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> sorry if i make a *dumb* question
> but what kind (brand and type) of fitting are you using with copper tubes?
> are they compression fittings? bittspower?
> isnt any "incompatibility" as they are from other metal rather than copper?


Those are Bitspower G1/4 thread "Multi-Link adaptors." They are compression fittings for short tubing to use with SLI/xfire instead of purchasing a bridge. Sidewinder sells them. http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/big1sishmuad1.html

I think the only metal issue is if you mix aluminum and copper. That's why you can't use a car radiator in a PC build. Most waterblocks are copper anyways, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit*
> 
> Stuuning work man... That is a thing of art, and power... Very nice build...


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daswustfuch*
> 
> That was awesome, so amazing. Would watch again.


Thanks! Would watch what again exactly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> ooh, that's pretty solid! Enjoy the rig mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yup, checked it ;p it's great to see you've got the opportunity to be building a modding space


Yeah! I need to order some trusses tghis week for the roof! I'm excited! thanks for checking out the thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Congrats on MOTM; this is one sick looking build! I love the orange on black color scheme, it looks the best IMHO.


Thanks jetpak12








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Just a suggestion, this may be a little far fetched but send some pictures of your rig into CPU Magazine! I remember seeing a build on the forums somewhere here that made it to the front page this month. IMO, your rig blows tons of the "front page rigs" out of the water.


I may try that, now that I have won motm, I can post on other forums. I want to send some to CoolerMaster and ask them if they want to donate a cosmos 2 case as I have some different Ideas that I would like to try if I could do it all again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothergoose729*
> 
> That copper tubing is SO sexy. Great job.


Thanks man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If youre ever gonna throw these out, ill take em


haha! not going to happen my friend- I score on these sticks. I used to use 6 sticks of 1866 MHz dominators (2 sets). One of the sticks failed and Corsair sent me these as replacements. I sold the other set and kept these. They are very fast








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkMcPain*
> 
> Pretty Epic! You make it look soo easy just a rotozip here and a little sanding there and BAM perfection.
> I agree with the comment someone made about the orange lighting washing everything out.


haha! I'm pretty sure I didn't make the side panel window cut-out look easy as it was alot of work.. Thanks for the comment! It must be the pictures I took, because when looking at it, the lighting is pretty subtle, with most of it coming from the onyx floor. The orange cathode up top doesn't put out much light at all, just enough to get some light on the copper and mobo. I like how it turned out (lighting wise)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerosleep*
> 
> I've been looking at case mods online for the past 12+ years and this is easily one of my favorites. Just wow.


Thank you Zerosleep









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> sorry if i make a *dumb* question
> but what kind (brand and type) of fitting are you using with copper tubes?
> are they compression fittings? bittspower?
> isnt any "incompatibility" as they are from other metal rather than copper?


They are bitspower sli 'slide in' fittings. Like these HERE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eovnu87435ds*
> 
> Hey bob, I have to say I absolutely love the build. I've been reading through the whole log. I just scored a good deal on a CaseLabs M8 and I plan on doing the copper tubing for my build. It looks so clean! I have plumbers in the family so hopefully things will run smoothly when I attempt this, but I want to know, the 3/8" tubing you bought, was that soft copper or hard copper?
> Anyways, excellent build and congrats on motm!
> Those are Bitspower G1/4 thread "Multi-Link adaptors." They are compression fittings for short tubing to use with SLI/xfire instead of purchasing a bridge. Sidewinder sells them. http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/big1sishmuad1.html
> I think the only metal issue is if you mix aluminum and copper. That's why you can't use a car radiator in a PC build. Most waterblocks are copper anyways, so it doesn't matter.


Thanks for the comment eovnu87435ds. I used 1/2" outer diameter straight pipe, but I had to sand down all the ends to fit into the fittings. What you want is 12mm OD tubing to prevent alot of frusterating sanding. It's pretty hard to track down but there are links to places to purchase it online. I think there is a link somewhere in the latter part of this thread. Here is a link to some places to purchase tubing in the 12mm size which is what will work prerfectly with the bitspower fittings.


----------



## va1lspartan

the copper pipes are dope, epic moddage dude


----------



## morgado

i did like this project alot so i dicided to do a similar one only the left side door its driving me crazy

bob808 what did you use to stop the door from opening cracks were the fiber glass is ??

you can see the all thread http://forum.zwame.pt/showthread.php?t=734207


----------



## d3daiM

VERY inspirational stuff, bob. Gonna use a few of ur tricks on my next mod here..








REPS


----------



## recnepsbuh

All I can say is WOW!!!! I really love the copper tubing.


----------



## Agentfleabag

Sir, This is true art.
Great job on the case, looks amazing, and even your interior work with cable management and cooling, I envy this.


----------



## ITAngel

Man that is some work done, it get me inspired to start working on cases myself. Might be my next hobby but who knows. Great work man! Now someone pass me some nice dark beer and I am good to go.


----------



## bob808

You guys rock!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgado*
> 
> i did like this project alot so i dicided to do a similar one only the left side door its driving me crazy
> bob808 what did you use to stop the door from opening cracks were the fiber glass is ??


They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery so thank you, I am truly flattered








Well I used some runny epoxy, and a couple little cracks did appear when I was sanding it, but I just re-filled them and then bondo'd it a couple times and it was good.

Your paint job turned out beautiful! I like the orange bars too-


----------



## RedRay81

While you were working, that diablo 3 LE was siting In th background screaming play me ? He photobombed one of your pix.


----------



## Ziver

Awesome job dude , well done







I want ask a easy question for you







How can u cut the side panel ( aluminium part ). Its look flawless !! Are u used dremel or anything else ? Can u explain how can u do that









Thanks


----------



## D Core

Best One I have ever see,black and orange absolutely YES!! Good Job Sir.


----------



## Pheatton

Very nice build. The copper hard lines are killer!


----------



## Erick Silver

THE COPPER JEBEDIAH!!! THE COPPER IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Solarin

I have always wanted to do an orange and white case with copper tubing. This is so gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## Tongan

Hey bob. Another question for ya about the build. On the 5.25" bay's. How did you remove the push button catchers?

-T

Thanks for your help.


----------



## yavoan

Oh my god..... I would sell my soul for this case.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Awesome job dude , well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want ask a easy question for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can u cut the side panel ( aluminium part ). Its look flawless !! Are u used dremel or anything else ? Can u explain how can u do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I went back and looked at the build log as I couldn't remember if I used a dremel or a jig-saw. Turns out I used a dremel, then sandpaper.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1212455/mkg-cosmos-ii-case-mod/20_20#post_16440609
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Hey bob. Another question for ya about the build. On the 5.25" bay's. How did you remove the push button catchers?
> -T
> Thanks for your help.


Get a small flat screwdriver or knife, and gently pry up on the left side of the tooless holder while pushing the holder to the left also. You only need to pull the holder a little bit away from the metal, just enough to get over the tab highlighted in the picture. There are a couple springs behind the holder, don't lose them! To re-install, just slide the unit in from left to right, until it gets past the little locking tab in the metal.










Thanks everyone for the comments and compliments!


----------



## morgado

i just finish the door and i can tell its hard


----------



## bob808

Your side door turned out great! Make sure and post some pictures when you have it all together


----------



## morgado

i will post some pictures when i get that than, but first i need to finish the inside of the door


----------



## Bomster

Absolutely sick mod! Congrats and well done.


----------



## lawndart

This is sick... if you dont mind I will be asking for help when I do my mod. I have a 810 switch and plan on going with the copper tubing when I get the chance to do so.

LawnDart


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> This is sick... if you dont mind I will be asking for help when I do my mod. I have a 810 switch and plan on going with the copper tubing when I get the chance to do so.
> 
> LawnDart


I'm sure bob will help, but you can find info here too
http://www.overclock.net/t/1280153/pipe-bending-101


----------



## Devanmc436

So I am sitting here as an average new user I would say. I know a few things and built a half way decent system but i want to build something like this. Clearly I don't have the skills to pull this off, but damn where does one start. Such great work, I can only sit here in jealousy for now.


----------



## Seanage

awesome awesome work man. Truely inspiring.


----------



## jkovacs721

.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> This is sick... if you dont mind I will be asking for help when I do my mod. I have a 810 switch and plan on going with the copper tubing when I get the chance to do so.
> LawnDart


I dont mind at all- I will gladly share any advice and tips I can








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm sure bob will help, but you can find info here too
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1280153/pipe-bending-101


Thanks Goodink +rep!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devanmc436*
> 
> So I am sitting here as an average new user I would say. I know a few things and built a half way decent system but i want to build something like this. Clearly I don't have the skills to pull this off, but damn where does one start. Such great work, I can only sit here in jealousy for now.


I say start with the case you have. Think about what would make it better. Maybe cut out some of the areas that are restricting air to the fans for a start. Possibly add more places to mount fans for more airflow. I started doing simple mods and painting the inside of a case black and then I was hooked! They more you do it the better you get







Just go for it man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> awesome awesome work man. Truely inspiring.


Thanks Sean!

Almost 100,000 views! Thats awesome! Thanks everyone who has taken the time to look at this build log and thanks even more to the ones who left comments! It really is the questions, suggestions and comments that make making a log like this worth it. sharing and getting new ideas and talking about possibilities is what it's all about! Thanks OCN!


----------



## Swuell

I was just wondering how do you have your screens set up? 1 potrait and 2 on the side as landscape, is that possible with eyefinity or nvidia 3d surround? O__O Btw the mod is awesome!!!!!







Congrats on winning.


----------



## bob808

Yeah I have two in portrait (sides) and my 2560x1600 30" in the middle (normal). I dont think that eyefinity or nvidia surrouds ltes you game in this configuration. Actually to enable sli, I need to disable the left side monitor, so I may go back to two screens. I do really like having one (or two) in portrait as it makes internet windows show more with less wasted screen space.

Thanks Swuell!


----------



## morgado

BOB the dor its finish


----------



## bob808

That turned out very nice! I like your clean bolt-less look on the outside! I would've painted the backside of the aluminum black, and probably filled and sanded the top left part of the inside door frame a bit more (both referring to the last picture).
I know that was a chore. I bet your very glad to be done with it- I know it was a lot of work for me... Great job Morgado! +rep


----------



## morgado

this job take me 5 all weeks to finish crazy .

the inside i didnt finish becouse its missing some rubber-U for the frame and whit that will loke nice .

now i just need to start on the inside of the case im waiting for the board replacement from asus to start inside , i will post some pics after


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*


Could you tell me what you used to cut this? I tried to find it but I havent been able to. Thanks!


----------



## morgado

BOB used a dremel for that you can find that in the pages


----------



## Tongan

Bob this needs to happen. SUBMIT IT!! http://modcontest2012.coolermaster.com/index.php


----------



## bob808

Thanks Tongan! +rep to you kind sir


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Could you tell me what you used to cut this? I tried to find it but I havent been able to. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgado*
> 
> BOB used a dremel for that you can find that in the pages


Thanks morgado! Indeed I used a dremel type tool to cut it out, then I used various files to give it the 'knife edge' and finished it off with sandpaper.


----------



## eovnu87435ds

Hey bob, I noticed that throughout your build, you have bought about 30 fans including the new and old style ziggys as well as some cougar cf-v12h's. They all seem to be at the peak of the noise/performance ratio. Now that you have had some chance to play with that beauty of a machine, do you have any favorites of the three that you will use in future builds? Looking to have 600mm worth of rads and want your opinion on those fans


----------



## bob808

Sorry for the late reply eovnu87435ds, I've been hella busy lately and havent checked this thread. The cougars are definately my new favorite fan. I have used lots and lots of different fans. I have a couple boxes of stock fans in my basement that I should sell as I will probably never use them haha. The cougars move alot of air, seem to have a focused stactic pressure, and are very quiet even at full speed. I like them better than even noctuas. The 140mm and 120mm versions are both good. I read somewhere about the 4-pin 120mm variable speed cpu controlled versions having some issues with horizontal mounting, so I have not tried those..


----------



## Dubdzo

any chance you guys know where i can purchase the cosmos 2 top part thats held in with thumb screw? the entire part that runs from the back of the fan controller to the back of the pc with the filter on top to prevent dust from getting into the case and the top mounted fans. Got a great plan for setup but need a second one to do the job.


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubdzo*
> 
> any chance you guys know where i can purchase the cosmos 2 top part thats held in with thumb screw? the entire part that runs from the back of the fan controller to the back of the pc with the filter on top to prevent dust from getting into the case and the top mounted fans. Got a great plan for setup but need a second one to do the job.


same place you get your fan controller. Take a picture of the item and submit a part replacement request.

-T


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Just love this build. Best cosmos to-date!


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Just love this build. Best cosmos to-date!


Totally agree . This build is Flawless!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Just love this build. Best cosmos to-date!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Totally agree . This build is Flawless!


Thanks guys! That means alot to me


----------



## Stripe

I'm about to start a complete build from the ground up and have decided on the Cosmos II case. It's a total monster and I love it, but the lack of a window so I can see all my shiny new parts inside was a concern and I almost decided to go with the CM Storm Stryker instead Until I came across your log today. I'm now completely sold that this is the case I want.

You have done absolutely fantastic work. The best case mod I have seen in many years. It's absolutely breathtaking. A thing of beauty. Thanks for breaking the mold and cutting up this case. I'm afraid to cut up a brand new $350.00 case, but after reading your log I'm going to give it a shot. I think I will start with some minor mods before cutting the window in my side panel, Maybe replace the complete side panel with acrylic until I feel comfortable cutting a hole in the stock panel.

Thanks for sharing your work. Your build has been a total inspiration.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stripe*
> 
> I'm about to start a complete build from the ground up and have decided on the Cosmos II case. It's a total monster and I love it, but the lack of a window so I can see all my shiny new parts inside was a concern and I almost decided to go with the CM Storm Stryker instead Until I came across your log today. I'm now completely sold that this is the case I want.
> You have done absolutely fantastic work. The best case mod I have seen in many years. It's absolutely breathtaking. A thing of beauty. Thanks for breaking the mold and cutting up this case. I'm afraid to cut up a brand new $350.00 case, but after reading your log I'm going to give it a shot. I think I will start with some minor mods before cutting the window in my side panel, Maybe replace the complete side panel with acrylic until I feel comfortable cutting a hole in the stock panel.
> Thanks for sharing your work. Your build has been a total inspiration.


There's a windowed version coming soon.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

This keeps looking better and better.


----------



## Stripe

You serious Clark?

Link or it's not true.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stripe*
> 
> Thanks for sharing your work. Your build has been a total inspiration.


Thanks for the compliment and your welcome


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> There's a windowed version coming soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stripe*
> 
> You serious Clark?
> Link or it's not true.


There's a link somewhere here on OCN, I'll try and find it.
Edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1299246/petition-for-coolermaster-cosmos-ii-side-door-window/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> This keeps looking better and better.


Thanks InitialDriveGTR


----------



## bob808

shameless bump


----------



## relix789

good modding


----------



## seross69

Bob,

Whats is the thickness of the 2 rads on the bottom and what is the measurement of the space between them i know i am late to this mode but plan on buying a Cosmos II after the first of the year to do my first real sub zero mod. always been a passion and going to make it reality soon. also will be makeing threads and hope to learn and help peole a lot with moding, cooling and overclcoking as i plan on do reviews and testing as i go to make sure i build the perfect build. i hope you help me with these measurements as i am planing and i am quiet anal about planning. thanks in advance.


----------



## phillyd

Is this build done yet?







nah really I wouldn't mind seeing this build warp continually into the foreseeable future


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Bob,
> Whats is the thickness of the 2 rads on the bottom and what is the measurement of the space between them i know i am late to this mode but plan on buying a Cosmos II after the first of the year to do my first real sub zero mod. always been a passion and going to make it reality soon. also will be makeing threads and hope to learn and help peole a lot with moding, cooling and overclcoking as i plan on do reviews and testing as i go to make sure i build the perfect build. i hope you help me with these measurements as i am planing and i am quiet anal about planning. thanks in advance.


Here's a link that shows the space between the es-280 rads.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1212455/mkg-cosmos-ii-case-mod/320_20#post_16998017
I will find a tape measure and measure the space between the rads for you after the Seahawks/Dolphins game








Note that these are the thinner ES series from xspc. I'm using the venting in the bottom of the case for intake and both rads are exhausting out the side door vents (although I'm sure that not all the exhaust goes out the vents, and leeches into the interior of the case). I also have a 120mm fan attached to the lower front of the case to aid in fresh air intake for the lower 280mm rads.


----------



## seross69

Bob i think your build is amazing and it has given me lots of ideas. if you will send me you email address i will send you what i plan to do and also can you give me the measurements of the bottom part od the case so i can plan my new build and modding. I am very meticulous in what i do and want to make sure my ideas will work for certain!!!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Bob i think your build is amazing and it has given me lots of ideas. if you will send me you email address i will send you what i plan to do and also can you give me the measurements of the bottom part od the case so i can plan my new build and modding. I am very meticulous in what i do and want to make sure my ideas will work for certain!!!


You know, there is an old saying for a case like this... Measure once. cut once. F*** it, scratch built case


----------



## seross69

yes i guess you are right but I do not like to make mistakes and i have a lot of planning I am doing so i want easy, well thought out and well planned build. i have done them before lots of the time by the seat of my pants and was never satisfied.


----------



## seross69

Bob,

I loved your idea of cutting the bottom to have air for 2 rads in the bottom i am going to steal this idea this is for sure.


----------



## bob808

Hey guys and girls, This mod is entered in the 2012 CoolerMaster Case Mod Competition! It comes down to a popularity contest, so you're vote counts! This link will take you to a facebook page where you can vote for me!

*Look for the orange and black build with the words bob808 MKG Cosmos II* - I would love to win some prizes and will greatly apprieciate any and all votes for the MKG-Cosmos II









Here's the link

> http://www.facebook.com/coolermaster/app_419693664758569

Make sure and let me know that you voted so I can keep track of who's spreading the love


----------



## thomasskull666

Voted! One of the best case mod jobs, let alone Cosmos II mods, I've ever seen. Excellent work, I hope you win!


----------



## bob808

Thanks man! +rep to you Thomas


----------



## Baldy

Amazing job man. Will get to voting for your build right when I get home. All the best!


----------



## xNovax

Looks sweet


----------



## dentyfritz

Hello, you have my vote. Great job, it's amazing. I've a question for you: I disassembled the doors of my cosmos 2 and i wanted to know what double sided tape you used? Thank's for your answer.


----------



## seross69

voted also bob i think it is an amazing build what you did with the cosmos II. I have got a lot of ideas and cant wait to start on mine after the first of the year.


----------



## rockcoeur

Voted for you! You deserve a prize for this!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldy*
> 
> Amazing job man. Will get to voting for your build right when I get home. All the best!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Looks sweet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> voted also bob i think it is an amazing build what you did with the cosmos II. I have got a lot of ideas and cant wait to start on mine after the first of the year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Voted for you! You deserve a prize for this!


Thanks guys! +reps for all of you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentyfritz*
> 
> Hello, you have my vote. Great job, it's amazing. I've a question for you: I disassembled the doors of my cosmos 2 and i wanted to know what double sided tape you used? Thank's for your answer.


"Here's the good stuff- $9 a roll- Its like a super sticky film.
Super thin without the backing.
Just what the doctor ordered-



I also picked up a couple cans of clear coat spray,
one for each door- I sanded the aluminum real good with 400 grit before taking it off the plastic


----------



## bob808

This mod is entered in the 2012 CoolerMaster Case Mod Competition! It comes down to a popularity contest, so you're vote counts! This link will take you to a facebook page where you can vote for me!

*Look for the orange and black build with the words bob808 MKG Cosmos II* - I would love to win some prizes and will greatly apprieciate any and all votes for the MKG-Cosmos II









Here's the link

> http://www.facebook.com/coolermaster/app_419693664758569

Make sure and let me know that you voted so I can keep track of who's spreading the love


----------



## Triniboi82

You sure got my vote bro. Hope I could develop my skillset to do a copper tube build as slick as this one day.....









The starscream build is pretty impressive too.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

@ bob808,

First off MAJOR Props for the AWSOME BUILD. You have truly inspired me! There are a few design cue's that if you don't mind I will one day emulate on my own Cosmos II.

Forgive me for being a complete noob but I have been looking all over the net for someone who has removed the upper HDD cage on the Cosmos II and you are the only person I can find who has done it that I feel has the expertise to advise me on the matter and how it effected case strength and report if yours has been effected at all by the removal of the upper HDD cage. Aside from that do I even need to worry about it raising my temps? I realize the ultimate judge of that will be to see my temps once it is all put together (Parts are in transit as I type this)

I am doing my FIRST ever PC build so I dont want to do something stupid and regret it. I am very mechanical so I am not worried about how to remove the upper HDD cage rather should I. According to Cooler Master removing the riveted in support bracket will void my warranty and that the case could bend. I wanted to find out from you if this has happened or if the case has proven to be more that rigid enough with this removed. I want to remove the cage to get maximum air flow and fear it too restrictive for the front 200mm fan. I am not ready to do full water cooling yet as again I am a noob and I just dropped a huge chunk on the rest of the build. Please advise. Sorry If this is a bit long but I want to make sure you have a complete picture if you needed it to give your advise. My build including cooling solution is as follows:

Cosmos II case
UPPER PART OF CASE
Corsair AX1200i PSU
AsRock Z77 Extreme9 MOBO
i7-3770k (Planning to OC up around 4.5ghz)
16gb 2133 G.Skill Ripjaws Z Ram
Dual Gigabyte GTX 680 OC x3 in 2way SLI (Will overclock from there with Afterburner)
Cooling Solution - CFM is MFR Est Max:
Air In - BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan (148CFM which runs into the first cage rack - IE the one I want to remove, screwed in cage rack already out)
Air In - 2x XIGMATEK 120mm Side Fans (75CFM each)
Air Out - Top Mounted Corsair H100i CPU Water Cooler with stock fans pushing (77CFM each) and for pull 2x Cougar 140mm Dual-X Blade Blue (73CFM)
Air Out - Rear 140mm Stock Case Fan (60CFM)

Lower HDD Cage
256gb Samsung 840 Pro SSD (OS and Boot Drive) Transfer VIA Steam File System with 4TB WD listed below
1TB WD Caviar Black HD (Document Storage)
4TB WD Caviar Black HD (Game Storage and MP3 Storage)
320gb WD Blue (Image Drive)
Cooling: Stock 120mm dual fans (44CFM Each)


----------



## babyzone2

great work!!!


----------



## azrael36

OMG... just wow dude, wow









I'm like...









Bravo sir, Bravo
Going to vote now!


----------



## azrael36

voted! hope ya win, this is truly a beautiful mod


----------



## SteveZ23

Very nice build man mod dem CoolerMaster Cases!!!!


----------



## I_shot

bloody amazing case. congrats!


----------



## kpforce1

Holy crap...... this is awesome!!!







amazing work man amazing work.


----------



## bob808

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tarnix

Sorry for necro-ing, but this deserves another applause! I've been shopping for cases, and this one just connected. more than the 900D. I was looking for what people had done with it and you did an awesome job there.


----------



## RoshanJDeSilva

Hey guys so I'm new to this kind of thing and that's mine so far any ideas?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoshanJDeSilva*
> 
> 
> Hey guys so I'm new to this kind of thing and that's mine so far any ideas?


to avoid neck and eye strain, I rotated and re-posted the picture in a bigger thumbnail


----------



## Pirra

I really love the way this project results.

All the ideas and the mastery igual the execution igual them, were really amazing.

I got a Cosmos II for two years now. I just decided to take must of the ideas of this project to modd my case. I really respect the original author of this ideas, because everyone igual them are headblowin'

Great Job pal!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I8190L mediante Tapatalk


----------

